# Warum ist Warhammer auf Dauer eigentlich so mies?



## Monstermarkus (11. Februar 2011)

Ja meine 2 Wochen gratis Spielzeit sind nun vorbei und mein Fazit ist, es hat sich nix getan...

Wie es aussieht brauch jedes PvP-orientierte Fantasyspiel als Grundlage aber anständiges PvE, sonst geht die Rechnung nicht auf.

Im Spiel ansich ist alles beim alten. Balance schreit zum Himmel, achso ist ja Grppvp, was soviel bedeutet wie hirnloses Zergen den ganzen Tag.
Sucht man abseits nach einer Abwechslung..ja wo denn da?

Im PvE ist die Quest-EP dermaßen mies, dass man da keine Lust drauf hat die Welt sich anzuschauen.
Das ganze fängt ja schon enorm zeitig an. Bei Stufe 10 gibs immernoch die selbe Quest-Ep wie bei STufe 5 und bei Stufe 20 ist sie kaum höher, die erforderliche EP für Lvl up aber enorm grösser. 
Bekommt man mit Sufe 10 für eine Quest 1,5k-3k EP haut man mal eben mit nem Imba Char irgendeinen um gibts leicht mal das doppelte bis dreifache an EP.

Wo wir schon gleich beim nächsten Sorgenkind sind, das PvP/RvR.

Also entweder zergen den ganzen Tag alle im oRvR oder Sz, oder kloppen einem siegessicher um.
Echte Duelle findet man keine, nur Feiglinge...

Sucht man irgendwo mal gepflegtes PvP, sucht nan vergebens. Entweder man selbst ist Imba und freut sich auch noch darüber, wie mächtig man ist, oder paar Leute rammeln über einen hinweg und klopfen sich dann auf die Schulter was für Helden sie sind.

Ist man alleine unterwegs gibt es die Loosertypen, die nur wie Heros sich trauen, wenn die Siegeschancen bei mindestens 80% liegen, oder stiften gehen, wenn sie diese Chance nicht erreichen, kaum aber das da noch ein "Verbündeter" auftaucht, wieder siegessicher über einen rüberrammeln und sich gross und mächtig fühlen...

Ja also was tun?

PvE gibt es nicht wirklich bzw ist die Motivation bei der miesen Quest Ep unterirdisch und Ratten hauen zählt sicher nicht dazu und ÖQ eine nach der anderen ist auch ziemlich gähn...
PvP gibs auch nicht wirklich, und wenn dann Zergen oder die Klassenunbalance ausnutzen bei i win sure oder abhauen, wenns zu hart werden könnte. Am besten ist aber noch Leute hinterrücks beim Ratten hauen vermöbeln und sich dann fühlen wie der Kaiser von China.

Wen wundert es eigentlich bei so einem Spiel, dass es nicht hinhaut? Die Leute können nur wegrennen, weil eben nix da ist, sondern der Frustfaktor ständig nur wächst und Abwechslung ist keine vorhanden.

Die Userzahlen sprechen ja Bände und bestätigen das, auch wenn es eben ein paar Fanatiker gibt, die einem immernoch einreden wollen, alles ist super, ich will in einem PvP Spiel aber kein PvE und so ein dummes Zeuch, bis sie dann alleine dastehen und sich selbst verhauen oder wie?

Gruss


----------



## Tikume (11. Februar 2011)

Wir haben Warhammer Online zu Release gespielt und kaum gequestet. Die Schlachtfelder haben die meiste Zeit Spaß gemacht, Klassenbalance fand ich ok.
Was dann gesuckt hat war der 40+ Bereich in dem man dann auf die 50er Stammgruppen getroffen ist. Und da sieht man dann als levelnde Randoms natürlich kein Land.


----------



## Azddel (11. Februar 2011)

Deinen Frust mal beiseite, muss ja jeder selber wissen, was er gut findet, mich würde aber interessieren, wo ich die Userzahlen von Warhammer finde.

Dass es, an den Millionen des Klassenprimus gemessen, nicht viele sind ist mir klar. Dass außerdem ein unheimlicher Schwund an Usern in Relation zum Start des Spiels zu verzeichnen ist, weiß ich ebenfalls. Bloß so eine richtige faktische Zahl wäre mir mal lieb. Ich möchte das ganze nämlich auch mal ins Verhältnis setzen können. Und da ja hier einige gut bescheid zu wissen scheinen, wäre es nett, wenn die Zahl und die Quelle derselben mal offengelegt würden.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Azddel (11. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wir haben Warhammer Online zu Release gespielt und kaum gequestet. Die Schlachtfelder haben die meiste Zeit Spaß gemacht, Klassenbalance fand ich ok.
> Was dann gesuckt hat war der 40+ Bereich in dem man dann auf die 50er Stammgruppen getroffen ist. Und da sieht man dann als levelnde Randoms natürlich kein Land.



Sorry für Doppelprost.


Aber ich nehme an, du meinst RenownRanks?

Ansonsten gehts nur bis 40.


----------



## Tikume (11. Februar 2011)

Zu lange her, dann war es Level 30 gegen 40er SGs


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Februar 2011)

Also mal abseits der berechtigten Kritik an WAR, aber die Klassenimbalance ist echt mal so gewollt. es soll möglichst keine 1 vs 1 situationen geben. das ist auch der Grund warum sich Mythic gegen eine Arena entschieden hat.


----------



## Trollstrolch (11. Februar 2011)

Das ist halt Krieg,
da gibt's keine Duelle.

Und wen jucken XP ? 
Level 40 wird man so oder so fix genug, man braucht den PvP Ruf für die PvP Ränge, sieht man ja schon daran, dass es 40 Level, aber 80 bzw. 100 Rufränge gibt. 
Das PvE ist nett zum gucken und ggf. mal für ne Öffentliche Quest, wenn man mal wieder nicht genug Kohle zum fliegen hat, aber für PvE Spieler gibt's andere Spieletitel.

Was aber das PvP betrifft, so finde ich kommt an War allenfalls noch das eigentlich bessere DAoC heran,
in WoW hat es faktisch nur Arena und Schlachtfelder, da kommt bei mir kein rechtes Kriegsgefühl auf, da gehört Gezerge einfach dazu.
Im Mob ist man halt nur ein kleines Rädchen, das schöne daran ist, dass Ausrüstung und eigener Level in der Masse weniger wichtig sind und jeder Spaß haben kann.

Überhaupt mag ich an War, dass ich die Ausrüstung relativ einfach bekomme und das Geld recht wertlos ist (verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum es da dann trotzdem Goldseller hat).


----------



## Klos1 (11. Februar 2011)

Wer sucht denn bitte in Spielen wie Warhammer schon Duelle? Gehts noch? Wenn du Duelle willst, dann spiel halt Arena in Wow. Warhammer hat seinen Schwerpunkt auf Schlachten. Und in Schlachten sind halt nicht immer die gleiche Gegnerzahlen auf beide Seiten vorhanden.
Da werden 5 Mann halt auch mal von 50 überrollt. Wer das nicht mag, der ist in Warhammer falsch.


----------



## madmurdock (11. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Also mal abseits der berechtigten Kritik an WAR, aber die Klassenimbalance ist echt mal so gewollt. es soll möglichst keine 1 vs 1 situationen geben. das ist auch der Grund warum sich Mythic gegen eine Arena entschieden hat.



Ich habe WAR zwar nie gespielt und nehme den Post vom TE als Diskussionsgrundelage, aber ich denke tear_jerkers Einwand ist doch der Hauptgrund, warum es wenige Spieler gibt.

Wenn man ernsthaft ein reines PvP Spiel spielen will, will man auch wissen, wie gut man denn ist und dies kann man bei den vom TE angesprochenen Zergs (Bei WoW halt die Massen BGs a la TW, Alterac n Co) wohl kaum bestimmen. Sicher ist "Krieg" nicht fair (so lange man so was als KdV in einem Land, wo der letzte Krieg 65 Jahre her ist, überhaupt sagen darf), aber ein _Spiel_ sollte zumindest eine Basis für Chancengleicheit schaffen. Man vergleiche hier Q3, CS, Schach, Go, Starcraft und vma auch WoW teilweise etc. Durch die Balance, also die Chancengleichheit, laesst sich exakt genau bestimmen, wie gut man denn ist, so dass einem dementsprechend durch Ligen, Ratings, Ranks oder was weiss ich was fuer System ein potentiell ebenbürtiger Gegner besorgt wird. Kein 10 Jähriger Tennisanfänger hat Spaß daran von nem 22-jährigen Bundesliga Spieler abgezogen zu werden. Die Folge von Chancengleichheit: Man hat Spaß!

Noch viel schlimmer ist das dann, wenn du theoretisch auch noch besser bist, allerdings wegen der ausgewählten Klasse gegen den letzten Nub auf die Fresse kriegst.

Wie gesagt, ich habs selbst nie gespielt, allerdings scheitert halt schon der Ansatz des Spiels, so dass es kaum moeglich ist, Spieler langfristig an das Spiel zu binden.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (11. Februar 2011)

Troll schrieb:


> Das ist halt Krieg,
> da gibt's keine Duelle.
> 
> Und wen jucken XP ?
> ...




Ich kann dir nur recht geben


----------



## Pymonte (11. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ich habe WAR zwar nie gespielt und nehme den Post vom TE als Diskussionsgrundelage, aber ich denke tear_jerkers Einwand ist doch der Hauptgrund, warum es wenige Spieler gibt.
> 
> Wenn man ernsthaft ein reines PvP Spiel spielen will, will man auch wissen, wie gut man denn ist und dies kann man bei den vom TE angesprochenen Zergs (Bei WoW halt die Massen BGs a la TW, Alterac n Co) wohl kaum bestimmen. Sicher ist "Krieg" nicht fair (so lange man so was als KdV in einem Land, wo der letzte Krieg 65 Jahre her ist, überhaupt sagen darf), aber ein _Spiel_ sollte zumindest eine Basis für Chancengleicheit schaffen. Man vergleiche hier Q3, CS, Schach, Go, Starcraft und vma auch WoW teilweise etc. Durch die Balance, also die Chancengleichheit, laesst sich exakt genau bestimmen, wie gut man denn ist, so dass einem dementsprechend durch Ligen, Ratings, Ranks oder was weiss ich was fuer System ein potentiell ebenbürtiger Gegner besorgt wird. Kein 10 Jähriger Tennisanfänger hat Spaß daran von nem 22-jährigen Bundesliga Spieler abgezogen zu werden. Die Folge von Chancengleichheit: Man hat Spaß!
> 
> ...



Da du nie gespielt hast, hättest du dir den Kommentar auch sparen können. Gruppen PvP macht mehr Spaß als Solo PvP. Wers nicht kennt, der verstehts auch nicht.


----------



## Rorgak (11. Februar 2011)

Gruppen PvP in Warhammer macht in 5% der Fälle Spaß, so ist meine Erfahrung. Ansonsten wirst du weggeprügelt oder prügelst arme Schweine weg........und wenn man sich mal wieder tot such nach ner Gruppe oder Leuten um einen KT zu machen....wird es schnell frustig.

Hm waren Ratten nicht die Antwort auf LdT grinden;-)

Wie es jetzt gegen High RRs ist will ich nicht wissen fand es schon lustig *SARKASMUS* als neu 40er die nächsten Wochen und Monate dauergemosth zu werden xD. Aber es soll Leute geben die da drauf stehen xD. Außerdem ist mein großer grüner Dicker Ork nie größer und dunkler geworden. Achja die RvR Lakes sind ja immer noch winzig........

FAZIT: Man kann seinen Spaß finden und man muß ein dickes Fell haben xD. 

"Schwarzork im Ruhestand"


----------



## Azddel (11. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ich habe WAR zwar nie gespielt und nehme den Post vom TE als Diskussionsgrundelage, aber ich denke tear_jerkers Einwand ist doch der Hauptgrund, warum es wenige Spieler gibt.
> 
> Wenn man ernsthaft ein reines PvP Spiel spielen will, will man auch wissen, wie gut man denn ist und dies kann man bei den vom TE angesprochenen Zergs (Bei WoW halt die Massen BGs a la TW, Alterac n Co) wohl kaum bestimmen. Sicher ist "Krieg" nicht fair (so lange man so was als KdV in einem Land, wo der letzte Krieg 65 Jahre her ist, überhaupt sagen darf), aber ein _Spiel_ sollte zumindest eine Basis für Chancengleicheit schaffen. Man vergleiche hier Q3, CS, Schach, Go, Starcraft und vma auch WoW teilweise etc. Durch die Balance, also die Chancengleichheit, laesst sich exakt genau bestimmen, wie gut man denn ist, so dass einem dementsprechend durch Ligen, Ratings, Ranks oder was weiss ich was fuer System ein potentiell ebenbürtiger Gegner besorgt wird. Kein 10 Jähriger Tennisanfänger hat Spaß daran von nem 22-jährigen Bundesliga Spieler abgezogen zu werden. Die Folge von Chancengleichheit: Man hat Spaß!
> 
> ...






Der Tennisvergleich hinkt ja auf drei Beinen. Mindestens.


Und um es noch mal zu wiederholen: es geht darum, was der Einzelne von einem Spiel will und was nicht.

Willst du rumroxxorn ala WoW oder Shooterfeeling simulieren, dann bist du hier  falsch.

Du bist aber auch z.B. in einem Fußballstadion falsch, wenn du eher auf Dressurreiten stehst. Deshalb ist Fußball als Konzept aber noch lange nicht gescheitert.

Und um mal meine Meinung loszuwerden: Ich bin froh, dass WAR von Beginn an nicht als E-Sport Crap gedacht war, wo jeder mit seinem Toon alles können muss, weil ja die ominöse Chancengleicheit es verlangt. Nein, eine Hexenkriegerin nimmt meinen Runenpriester im Normalfall eben auseinander. Wenn ich alleine rumstehe. Was als Heiler eine eher dumme Idee ist.

Das Spiel lebt auch zu großen Teilen davon, was der einzelne aus der ihm gebotenen Spielfläche macht. Das hat noch lange nichts mit Sandbox-Prinzip zu tun, tendiert aber in diese Richtung.

Kleines Beispiel. Vor ein paar Tagen wanderte ich mit meinem Hexenjäger durchs T1 Gebiet. Der Zerg war am toben (Karak-Norn), ich hielt mich etwas abseits. Es ergab sich, dass ich den Rest des Abends mit einem Sigmarpriester durch die Gegend stiefelte und wir uns die gegnerischen Flanken vornahmen oder auf unsvorsichtige Kleingrüppchen ein Auge warfen. Und unseren heiligen Zorn. Das war sehr spaßig, denn während die Spielermasse sich gnadenlos auf Stumpf und Stiel die Köppe einrannte, versohlten wir hinterrücks ein paar Ärsche. 

Man kann schon seinen Spaß haben, wenn man nicht stur auf Effizienzdenken und Washabichjetztdavon-Progressmüll setzt.

Grüße.


----------



## C0ntra (11. Februar 2011)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Wie es jetzt gegen High RRs ist will ich nicht wissen fand es schon lustig *SARKASMUS* als neu 40er die nächsten Wochen und Monate dauergemosth zu werden xD. Aber es soll Leute geben die da drauf stehen xD. Außerdem ist mein großer grüner Dicker Ork nie größer und dunkler geworden. Achja die RvR Lakes sind ja immer noch winzig........
> 
> FAZIT: Man kann seinen Spaß finden und man muß ein dickes Fell haben xD.
> 
> "Schwarzork im Ruhestand"



Wenn man Sachen schreibt, von denen man keinen blassen Schimmer hat, dann fühlt man sich gut? Du bist wirklich arm dran.


----------



## Rorgak (11. Februar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn man Sachen schreibt, von denen man keinen blassen Schimmer hat, dann fühlt man sich gut? Du bist wirklich arm dran.



Und wovon habe ich keinen Schimmer? Und warum bin ich arm dran wenn ich gar nicht keinen Schimmer habe? Gut fühlen? 

Du wilst wissen, dass ich arm dran bin????? 
Zitat:"wenn man Sachen schreibt, von denen man keinen blassen Schimmer hat, dann fühlt man sich gut?" Gebe ich dann mal getrost zurück umk darüber nachzudenken.

Achja lang genug gespielt hatte ich es schon keine Sorge.....naja irgendwann war die Hoffnung tot ;-)


----------



## Churchak (11. Februar 2011)

Naja wenn du als frischer 40er Monatelang (eigene Aussage deinerseits) permanent umgemöbelt wurdest ,dann hast du was grundlegendes am Spiel nicht verstanden und falsch gemacht! Mir ist es selbst als u40er im T4 nie gelungen permanent aufs Fressbrett zu bekommen und ich bin nun weiss Gott nicht der beste Spieler.
Man sollte halt das Rollenspiel nicht zu genau nehmen und selbst als Ork Spieler mal überlegen woran es liegen könnte das man anscheinend rein gar nix gebacken bekommt ..... wobei du hast das ja für dich rausgefunden und Mythic als einzig schuldigen gefunden. 

 Zum Thema. Hui der nächste Thread mit dümmlichenTitel + angehängtem blabla Text in dem nen Troll provozieren will /gähn


----------



## Monstermarkus (11. Februar 2011)

Immer noch gut zu wissen, dass Einige ihr sinkendes Schiff verteidigen. Wenns dann völlig abgesunken ist, wird bestimmt immernoch ein Loblied gesungen und offensichtliche Fehler und berechtigte Kritik als absoluter Bullsh.. abgetan.

Es muss Spaß machen sich ständig selbst was vor zu machen, selbst wenn die harten Fakten offen vor einem liegen.

Ich verwette meinen Allerwertesten das, wenn Mythic oder GOA oder wer das Game nun auch immer damals Entwickelt hat, das Spiel nochmal neu machen könnten und die Uhr zurück drehen, würden sie garantiert das Spiel nicht so umsetzen, sondern PvE anbieten und zwar weit besser als es hier je war, zudem weit mehr auf Balance achten und daraus mehr auf Kleingrps und Duelle achtgeben, als dieses auf Dauer total öde gezerge, das hier alle Leute vertrieben hat.

Ich selbst bin auch mal ne Runde im Zerg oder Sz, aber doch nicht ständig und vor allem, wie schon gesagt wurde, läuft es am Ende eh laufend auf mehr Masse schlägt die kleinere Masse raus, oder man wird von paar Hansel laufend überrannt und weis dann einfach nicht was man sonst tun soll, wenn kein Sz aufgehen, sonst kaum wer da ist usw usw.

In DAoC hats kurz nach Release von New Frontiers auch viel Spaß gemacht, die Burgen zu deffen oder zu raiden, weils teils Stundenlang gedauert hat. Heute laufen die Leute ja lieber davon, wenn sie nicht gewinnen können und machen ne leere Burg, oh wie prickelnd. 

Ach was solls, ändert ja doch nix. Ich hatte damals schon, in einem anderen Forum nach Release, Hinweise gegeben, wie man WAR auf den richtigen Kurs bringen kann und wurde ebenfalls belächelt und geflamt, dabei wars so klar das das so nicht hinhauen wird und so ist es ja auch gekommen.

Gruss


----------



## Azddel (11. Februar 2011)

Liest du mit? Oder schreibst du nur einfach nach Belieben irgendetwas hier rein, das als Antwort auf irgendetwas getarnt ist?

Allein dein Threadtitel ist doch völlig tendenziös und taugt gar nicht als Diskussionsgrundlage.

Wer sind denn diejenigen, die WARs Fehler auf Stein und Bein hier verteidigen?

WAR hat Fehler. Aber was heisst schon Fehler, eher Schwächen. Die kann  man benennen und für sich das Spiel scheiße finden oder nicht.

Mir scheint es  eher, als wolltest du (nicht nur du, in den Threads hier hängen ja so einige rum) unbedingt sozusagen von offizieller Seite die Bestätigung: Ja, WAR taugt nichts, gut dass du es nicht mehr spielst. Wenn dann jemand was positives anführt, muss das natürlich Bullshit sein. 

So ein klares Weltbild wünsche ich mir von Zeit zu Zeit auch.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ich habe WAR zwar nie gespielt und nehme den Post vom TE als Diskussionsgrundelage, aber ich denke tear_jerkers Einwand ist doch der Hauptgrund, warum es wenige Spieler gibt.
> 
> Wenn man ernsthaft ein reines PvP Spiel spielen will, will man auch wissen, wie gut man denn ist und dies kann man bei den vom TE angesprochenen Zergs (Bei WoW halt die Massen BGs a la TW, Alterac n Co) wohl kaum bestimmen. Sicher ist "Krieg" nicht fair (so lange man so was als KdV in einem Land, wo der letzte Krieg 65 Jahre her ist, überhaupt sagen darf), aber ein _Spiel_ sollte zumindest eine Basis für Chancengleicheit schaffen. Man vergleiche hier Q3, CS, Schach, Go, Starcraft und vma auch WoW teilweise etc. Durch die Balance, also die Chancengleichheit, laesst sich exakt genau bestimmen, wie gut man denn ist, so dass einem dementsprechend durch Ligen, Ratings, Ranks oder was weiss ich was fuer System ein potentiell ebenbürtiger Gegner besorgt wird. Kein 10 Jähriger Tennisanfänger hat Spaß daran von nem 22-jährigen Bundesliga Spieler abgezogen zu werden. Die Folge von Chancengleichheit: Man hat Spaß!
> 
> ...



Ohne dich jetzt beleidigen zu wollen, aber das ist der größte Bullshit, den ich jemals gehört habe. Leute, die Spiele wie Warhammer oder Daoc spielen, die wollen keinen Penis-Vergleich-PvP wie die Arena-Generation in Wow. Hier geht es um das Gefühl einer Schlacht. Ein Gefühl, dass im "fairen" PvP wie beispielsweise in Wow nicht im Ansatz erlebt werden kann. Fair deswegen in Anführungszeichen, weil auch dort die Balance ein Witz ist und das Spiel dermaßen ausrüstungslastig ist, dass es nur so zum Himmel stinkt. Ein RvR-Spiel braucht auch keine Ligen oder sonst einen Blödsinn. Es muss sich gut spielen und einfach Spass machen. Balance gibt es auf einem großen Schlachtfeld nicht. Denn Schlachten können nur dann zum Erlebnis werden, wenn sie gewisse Überraschungsmomente bieten. Wenn du dich auf ein Schlachtfeld bewegst, dann musst du das Gefühl haben, dass alles, aber auch nichts passieren kann. Spannung! Wenn ich in Wow ein BG, oder noch schlimmer eine Arena betrete, dann ist das einfach nur zum gähnen langweilig. Von irgendwelche Ligen kann ich mir da auch nichts kaufen. Und wenn ich mich durch Leistung hervorheben will, dann mach ich das im richtigen Leben. Ein Spiel spiele ich, wenn ich Spass haben will. SPASS!!!

Und E-Sport-Schwanzvergleich mit Penisvolumen-Barometer brauch ich dafür nicht. Das brauchte in Daoc auch keine Sau. Warhammer ist an alles mögliche gescheitert, aber bestimmt nicht an diesem Schwachsinn.


----------



## Andryxa (11. Februar 2011)

Ich sage nur warum WAR bei mir gescheitert ist - wegen dem öden Leveln. Stupides Quests abfarmen ala WoW hat mich schon bei lvl 14 angekotzt so das die ganze Motivation flöten ging. Kann sein das im Endgame durch RvR und anderen Endcontent das Spiel für mich interessanter wäre aber dafür mich wochenlang durch den langweiligen PvE content rumschlagen zu müssen, auch noch alleine, nein danke :-/


----------



## zarix (11. Februar 2011)

War kann mega bock machen , aber genau so gut kann es weniger bock machen . 

Das Klassenbalance kann echt Mega nerven, doch kommt man in einer für sich vorteilhaften Situation macht es wiederrum spaß . 

Am meisten spaß macht War wenn alles zum positiven für sich verläuft.

Doch läuft alles zum negativen für sich , macht War alles andere als Spaß .

Meine Meinung zu War wechselt von Tag zu Tag . 

Mal denke ich mir , das sich der Neueinstieg für mich gelohnt hat .

Aber am nächsten Tag sieht es anders aus .



Ich bin ein Neueinsteiger und kann mir echt keine Meinung zu War bilden . 
Mittlerweile habe ich einenlvl 30ger Char .
Als War Neuling finde ich mich selten zurrecht , da die Klassenbalance mir eine Fragen offen lässt . 
Da ich weiß das es keine Klassenbalance gibt verlier ich oft die Nerven und neige dazu blöde Kommentare von mir zu geben.
Aber das liegt daran , das ich es irgendwie fair haben muss. 
Denn wer fährt schon freiwillig mit einen Trabbi gegen einen Porsche ein Wettrennen?
Die War Antwort währe das ich nur gegen einen Porsche als Trabbi ein Wettrennen fahren würde wenn ich einen Monstertruck als Unterstützung hätte der versucht den Porsche zu Überrollen damit ich den Porsche gemühtlich mit meinen Trabbi überholen kann. 
Ich glaub beschissenere beispiele fallen mir nicht ein . 
Aus meiner Sicht kann ich mir echt keine Meinung über War bilden , ausser das Neulinge die das War Pvp Prinzip falsch verstanden haben schnell befrustet sind .

Wenn es dem Te. hilft , kann er ja in den nächsten Monaten Rift antesten, doch sollte er er sich vorher im klaren sein was Rift mit sich bringt , bevor er im Rift Forum rum frustet .


----------



## Fusie (11. Februar 2011)

Bei den einen Spielen ist es der "Ausrüstungswahnsinn" und hier ist es eben der "Rufrangwahnsinn", das gibt sich genau null, gar nichts.
Ob mich nun dort ein "Gladiator" in maximaler Ausrüstung im vorbei laufen umhaut, oder hier ein RR9x sich locker flockig durch die Reihen sägt - vollkommen egal.

Am seichten PvE liegt es auch nicht direkt, *aber*, ein solides PvE kann Spieler ans Spiel binden und auch halten, wenn das PvP im Moment nicht rund läuft, oder eine Seite so stark überlegen ist, das man an keiner möglichen Stelle 2 Schritte aus dem Kriegslager machen kann ohne direkt im Dreck zu liegen.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, sieht man genauer nach warum die Spieler WAR verlassen, dann wohl eher, weil sich in den vergangenen Jahren kaum etwas an WAR geändert hat.
Natürlich gab es die eine oder andere Änderung, aber der Inhalt selbst ist nach wie vor der Gleiche, und entweder man spielt damit weiter, oder man sucht sich eben etwas frisches - die meisten Spieler haben sich etwas frisches gesucht.

Genauere Spielerzahlen sucht man inzwischen auch vergebens, kaum hat Winkl angedeutet das inaktive Accounts beim Realm WAR noch mit ein berechnet wurden, schwups, war Realm WAR offline, man hat angeblich eine Sicherheitslücke entdeckt, die aber keinen direkt gefährdet hat, aber man wollte ja nichts riskieren und daher ist die Seite seit Dezember 2010 offline... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.

Und es fragt sich so mancher, warum der russische Realm WAR noch immer läuft... s.o.

Ob Realm WAR bis Anfang März vielleicht wieder hoch gefahren wird, oder ob man zu diesem Thema auch weiterhin schweigt - schauen wir mal.

Im Moment und nach der halbgaren Server Zusammenlegung, würde ich mal wild ins Blaue vermuten, das pro Server vielleicht noch 2000-3000 echte aktive Accounts laufen, und das dürfte sogar noch relativ optimistisch gewertet sein.
Denn zumindest bei dem letzten französichen Server sind sich wohl alle dessen aktiven Spieler einig, das die momentane Bevölkerung kaum ausreicht um die verbliebenen Spieler auch weiterhin an WAR zu binden.

Anfang des Monats werden die Spielerzahlen sicher einen weiteren Schlag verspüren und ob die gehenden Spieler dann wirklich in einem Monat wieder bei WAR sind - ich wage das mal stark an zu zweifeln.


----------



## zarix (11. Februar 2011)

Es fehlt einfach nur eine Abwechslung neben den abgeschlachtet zuwerden.
Deswegen werde ich glaube ich eher zu Rift switchen . 
Es berfrustet einen nur ,wenn man abgeschlachtet wird.


----------



## Azddel (12. Februar 2011)

Ich kann jeden verstehen, der mit WAR nicht zurecht kommt.

Aber die Frage ist auch, was man erwartet. Die meisten erwarten zu gewinnen.

Und da schätzungsweise 80% aller MMORPG Spieler auf PvE getrimmt sind, ist die Frusttolerenz relativ gering. Im PvE gewinnt man immer.

Auch im instanzierten PvP ist eine Niederlage schnell verdaut. Der nächste BG geht auf, die nächste Arenarunde. Neues Spiel, neues Glück.

In WAR zB ist das nicht so. Man verliert und ist gefrustet. Wenn einem das ewige Gewinnen schon in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist und man auch fast gar nicht mehr versteht, dass die lustigen Toons mit der roten Schrift über dem Kopf keine NPCs sondern echte andere Spieler sind.

Just heute Abend mit  einer halben Warband wacker Keeps im T3 verteidigt. Die Lage war von vorneherein aussichtslos. Die roten Horden in der schieren Überzahl. Aber wir konnten  Passwacht fast eine Stunde lang halten. Der Ruf floss in Strömen. Am Ende lagen wir zwar alle im Dreck und hatten "verloren", klopften uns aber dennoch auf die Schultern, weil wir einen guten Kampf geliefert hatten.

In dieser Beziehung ist WAR ein bißchen wie "Mensch ärgere dich  nicht". Wer nicht verlieren kann, ist Fehl am Platz und ruiniert nur für alle anderen im Nachhinein das Spiel.


----------



## Höllensturz (12. Februar 2011)

hmm ich versteh immernoch net, warum leute versuchen, in einem PvP-MMO PvE zu betreiben... 

außerdem: Das Spiel is nach dem Schere-Stein-Papier prinzip aufgebaut, daher machen Duelle und Co. kaum sinn...



wenn man mit den Falschen erwartungen in das Spiel geht, soll man sich nacher net beschweren... will ja auch net Risiko in ner Poker-Runde spielen...


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2011)

Andryxa schrieb:


> Ich sage nur warum WAR bei mir gescheitert ist - wegen dem öden Leveln. Stupides Quests abfarmen ala WoW hat mich schon bei lvl 14 angekotzt so das die ganze Motivation flöten ging. Kann sein das im Endgame durch RvR und anderen Endcontent das Spiel für mich interessanter wäre aber dafür mich wochenlang durch den langweiligen PvE content rumschlagen zu müssen, auch noch alleine, nein danke :-/



Zum Glück hat sich das geändert: von 1-40 ohne einmal PvE zu machen ist nun locker möglich.
@Fusie RR90+ macht überhaupt nix aus. Das derzeitige Problem ist auch bei WAR (wenn überhaupt) das Gear, dass ma ab RR90+ bekommt. Oder ums anders zu formulieren, dass Gear, auf das man keinen Zugriff hat, wenn man ins T4 kommt. Da man sich dem Problem aber annimmt (s. offizielles Forum) finde ich das nicht so wild.

PvE kann einen PvEler binden richtig. Dann fordert er mehr PvE, gewöhnt sich an den EZ Mode und das ist das, was man in WAR nicht braucht.

Ansonsten hat sich ja vor kurzem erst die Gesamte RvR Mechanik und das RR System geändert. Was kann man denn noch grundlegenderes Ändern? Aber du denkst sicherlich auch, das eine neue Zone mehr Wert ist, als eine überarbeite Spielmechanik...



> Genauere Spielerzahlen sucht man inzwischen auch vergebens, kaum hat Winkl angedeutet das inaktive Accounts beim Realm WAR noch mit ein berechnet wurden, schwups, war Realm WAR offline, man hat angeblich eine Sicherheitslücke entdeckt, die aber keinen direkt gefährdet hat, aber man wollte ja nichts riskieren und daher ist die Seite seit Dezember 2010 offline... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.
> 
> Und es fragt sich so mancher, warum der russische Realm WAR noch immer läuft... s.o.


Und die Mondlandung gabs auch nicht und das CIA überwacht unsere Gehirne...
Verschwörungstheorien sind immer was tolles  Winkles Erkenntnis hat nichts mit dem Runterfahren der Seite zu tun, da sie nach dem Runterfahre angesprochen wird. Das russische RealmWAR ist noch oben, weil die Seite und alle funktionen unabhängig von Mythic gehostet werden. Wären wir noch bei GOA, dann hätte uns dieses Runterfahren auch nicht betroffen. Und warum sollte man den Herald runterfahren, wenn es doch eigentlich nur um RealmWAR gibt. Mal abgesehen davon, das Winkles Daten eh BS sind. Er zeichnet Spieler auf, die Online sind. Uh ja, das Problem ist nur, das weit mehr Spieler auf einem Server sind, als Spieler gleichzeitig online sind. Nur weil im Durchschnitt 1000 Spieler auf einem Server sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Server auch nur eine Bevölkerung von 1000 Spieler hat. Würde das so laufen, dann könnte man anhand der Server von WoW auch die Spielerzahl ausrechnen, und die wäre dann in EU bei ca 160000... 

2-3k Accs pro Server vor der Zusammenlegung war vielleicht sogar bei den Low-Pop Servern korrekt 
Ansonsten sehe ich keine Probleme mit Abgängen. Die angeblich stark schwinden Spielerzahlen sind ein Forenmythos, der immer wieder aufkommt. So stark wie die Spielerzahlen laut dem Forum schon immer schwinden, sind wir bei einer Serverpopulation von -20000 Spieler angekommen 

Auch hier nochmal der Hinweis, man sollte nicht alles glauben, was die 5 Hater im offiziellen Forum von sich geben. Das sind die Leute, die auch behaupten, dass alle Spieler ein T5 wollen. Dass ihre Karriere grundsätzlich die schwächste ist und das natürlich niemand mehr bei Mythic arbeitet und nix mehr gemacht wird. Trotz Development Posts und anstehendem P1.4.1


----------



## Sugarwarlock (12. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht ist WAR ja auf level 40 ne dolle Sache. Aber mir bringt lvl 40 nichts, wenn ich auf 15 schon keine Lust mehr habe weils irgentwie komisch ist.


----------



## Brummbör (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehe ich keine Probleme mit Abgängen. Die angeblich stark schwinden Spielerzahlen sind ein Forenmythos, der immer wieder aufkommt. So stark wie die Spielerzahlen laut dem Forum schon immer schwinden, sind wir bei einer Serverpopulation von -20000 Spieler angekommen
> 
> Auch hier nochmal der Hinweis, man sollte nicht alles glauben, was die 5 Hater im offiziellen Forum von sich geben. Das sind die Leute, die auch behaupten, dass alle Spieler ein T5 wollen. Dass ihre Karriere grundsätzlich die schwächste ist und das natürlich niemand mehr bei Mythic arbeitet und nix mehr gemacht wird. Trotz Development Posts und anstehendem P1.4.1



genau alles nur ein mythos. deswegen hat man eben erst die serverzahl um1/3 auf weltweit 6 gesenkt.

und t5 schafft man ja jetzt durch die hintertür. man lässt die kleineren einfach länger im t3 um den rr unterschied auszugleichen. billigere methode als was neues zu schaffen. bewirkt im endeffekt aber das selbe wie ein t5 das doch angeblich nicht gebraucht wird.

deswegen auch der hinweis, man solle nicht alles glauben was ein fanboi im forum von sich gibt, vor allem wenn der schon vor 7 monaten was von der baldigen rückkehr der festungen erzählt hat.


----------



## Azddel (12. Februar 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist WAR ja auf level 40 ne dolle Sache. Aber mir bringt lvl 40 nichts, wenn ich auf 15 schon keine Lust mehr habe weils irgentwie komisch ist.


Kannst du dieses Gefühl konkretisieren? Würde in der Analyse unheimlich weiter helfen.


----------



## C0ntra (12. Februar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ich kann jeden verstehen, der mit WAR nicht zurecht kommt.
> 
> Aber die Frage ist auch, was man erwartet. Die meisten erwarten zu gewinnen.
> 
> ...



Mehr Spieler wie dich bräuchte man...


----------



## C0ntra (12. Februar 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> War kann mega bock machen , aber genau so gut kann es weniger bock machen .
> 
> Das Klassenbalance kann echt Mega nerven, doch kommt man in einer für sich vorteilhaften Situation macht es wiederrum spaß .
> 
> ...



Lohnt sich der Neueinstieg also nur, wenn du gewinnst? Willst du das ausdrücken?
Mit 30 bist du doch gut dabei im T3, noch 3 Ränge und RR33 und du kannst dir ne super Rüstung kaufen - das sollte doch kein Problem darstellen?
Wenn du als Neueinsteiger was nicht verstehst, dann Frage Leute mit Erfahrung, wenn du stets "auf die Mütze" bekommst, schau was du verbessern kannst. Fange immer bei dir an und erst, wenn du das Optimum raus geholt hast, suche die Gründe deiner Niederlage beim Gegner.


----------



## Azddel (12. Februar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Mehr Spieler wie dich bräuchte man...






Ach, davon gibts reichlich.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2011)

Brummbör schrieb:


> genau alles nur ein mythos. deswegen hat man eben erst die serverzahl um1/3 auf weltweit 6 gesenkt.
> 
> und t5 schafft man ja jetzt durch die hintertür. man lässt die kleineren einfach länger im t3 um den rr unterschied auszugleichen. billigere methode als was neues zu schaffen. bewirkt im endeffekt aber das selbe wie ein t5 das doch angeblich nicht gebraucht wird.
> 
> deswegen auch der hinweis, man solle nicht alles glauben was ein fanboi im forum von sich gibt, vor allem wenn der schon vor 7 monaten was von der baldigen rückkehr der festungen erzählt hat.



Lege mir nicht DInge in den Mund, die ich nicht gesagt habe. Ich habe nicht behauptet, alles nur ein Mythos, ich finde nur diese ganzen Verschwörungstheorien wegen RealmWAR äußerst lächerlich. Noch lächerlich sind die Foren, in denen schon seit 1,5 Jahren behauptet wird, das seit Patch 1.x so und so viele Top Gilden das "sinkende Schiff" verlassen. Manch der Top Gilden verlassen das Schiff sogar mehrmals ... bei jedem Patch erneut 1.2 hat viele SPieler gekostet wegen dem Gebombe und schlechter Performance. Seit 1.3.2 sind die Spielerzahlen aber recht stabil. Sie fluktuieren, das tun sie aber in jedem MMO, schwach. Aber der Zustand der Server ist seit 1.3.2 recht stabil. Dort hätte man eigentlich auch schon einen Großteil der Servermerges, die jetzt erst gekommen sind, machen können. ABER man hat es nicht getan, weil Mythic aus vorschnellen Entscheidungen (zu viele Server auf, zu viele auf einen Schlag wieder zu, etc) auch etwas gelernt hat. Die Spielerzahl pro Server hat sich btw auch nach Winkles Stats um nichtmal 5% vershclechtert. Auch auf den unterbevölkerten Servern, wo ja angeblich alle nur noch aufhören.
Wenn du andere Fakten hast, dann kannst du sie gerne vorlegen.

T5 wird niemandem helfen und wird auch nie kommen. DIe Problematik der Spieleraufspaltung, der Verödung des T4 usw wurde oft genug erklärt. Der Schritt mit dem Erweitern der Tiergrenzen war genau richtig. Dadurch hat man mehr Spieler im T3 und T1, man kann im T3 gut und gerne auf RR45-50 kommen und der Einstieg ins T4 ist damit nicht so hart, wie mit Level 32 RR 28. DIe T4 Population wird davon gar nicht betroffen (bzw nur minimal), der T3 Population wird geholfen. Das frühere aufheben der RR Begrenzung pro Level könnte nochmal das Powergap schließen, wobei dazu auch noch eine Anpassung der Verfügbarkeit der AUsrüstung gehört. Das hat Mythic aber bereits auch erkannt, s. Dev. Thread.

Abschließend noch ein Satz: Du kannst gerne jeden als Fanboy bezeichnen, weil du keine Argumente hast, das macht dich dennoch nciht glaubwürdiger, auch wenn es dir vermutlich ein gutes Gefühl in der Hose verpasst, dass du dem bösen Menschen, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, eins ausgewischt hast. Das mit den Festungen war geleakt, ich finde es immer noch schade, dass sie das System wieder aufgeschoben haben. Vermutlich aus dem gleichen Grund, warum nicht zusätzlich zur RvR Änderung noch eine Kampagnenänderung kam: Überforderung der Spieler und das immer schwerere Abschätzen des Spielflusses.
Derzeit siehts auf dem testserver sehr nach einer Zonenänderung von Death Peak aus, was ja zur Erweiterung der Zonen (die im Newsletter angesprochen wird) passen würde.
Auch das ist nur eine Vermutung und kann innerhalb der nächsten 6 - 9 Monate wahr werden oder auch niemals geschehen.

MfG
Thorst


----------



## Klos1 (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> T5 wird niemandem helfen und wird auch nie kommen. DIe Problematik der Spieleraufspaltung, der Verödung des T4 usw wurde oft genug erklärt.
> 
> MfG
> Thorst



Da bin ich anderer Meinug. Du kannst nicht auf immer und ewig die gleichen Gebiete präsentieren mit der faulen Ausrede, dass alles alte veröden würde. Würde es wahrscheinlich auch, aber das ist nun mal der Lauf der Dinge. Soweit es mich betrifft, wäre es für mich ein ganz klares KO-Kriterium, wenn ich mir auf ewig die gleichen Grafiken anschauen muss, völlig unabhängig, wie gut das eigentliche Spiel auch sein mag.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht dauerhaft immer nur das gleiche ansehen. Und ich denke, dass es vielen anderen Spielern auch so geht. Oder sollte ich mit dieser Anwandlung, dem Verlangen nach optischer Abwechslung allein sein? Wie dem auch sei. Völlig gleichgültig, welche Gründe man gegen eine Ausweitung bestehender Karten auch vorlegen mag, der Ausbau eines Spiels, nicht nur mechanisch, sondern auch vom Umfang, ist in meinen Augen einfach unumgänglich.


----------



## madmurdock (12. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ohne dich jetzt beleidigen zu wollen, aber das ist der größte Bullshit, den ich jemals gehört habe. Leute, die Spiele wie Warhammer oder Daoc spielen, die wollen keinen Penis-Vergleich-PvP wie die Arena-Generation in Wow.



Genau, was der Grund ist warum ihr so wenige seid. Ich habe nur veranschaulicht, was den meisten potentiellen Spielern fehlt.


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Dass außerdem ein unheimlicher Schwund an Usern in Relation zum Start des Spiels zu verzeichnen ist, weiß ich ebenfalls. Bloß so eine richtige faktische Zahl wäre mir mal lieb. Ich möchte das ganze nämlich auch mal ins Verhältnis setzen können. Und da ja hier einige gut bescheid zu wissen scheinen, wäre es nett, wenn die Zahl und die Quelle derselben mal offengelegt würden.
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



http://users.telenet.be/mmodata/Charts/Subs-2.png
Dä, Quelle. Irgendwann Anfang 2010 ~90.000 Abonnenten. Da man die Server nochmal zusammengelegt hat werden es wohl ein paar weniger sein. Tippe so auf 60k - 70k.


----------



## Azddel (12. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> http://users.telenet...arts/Subs-2.png
> Dä, Quelle. Irgendwann Anfang 2010 ~90.000 Abonnenten. Da man die Server nochmal zusammengelegt hat werden es wohl ein paar weniger sein. Tippe so auf 60k - 70k.



Danke.


----------



## Churchak (12. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Genau, was der Grund ist warum ihr so wenige seid. Ich habe nur veranschaulicht, was den meisten potentiellen Spielern fehlt.



wie kannst du veranschaulichen was den leuten fehlt wenn du nur vom hörensagen überhaupt weisst was es im spiel gibt und was nicht,bzw du überhaupt keinen plan hast wie sich das spiel überhaupt spielt ..... erzählst du nem Lafer auch wie man kocht weil deine mutter dir mal erzählt hat wie sie ihre Rouladen zubereitet?


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> http://users.telenet...arts/Subs-2.png
> Dä, Quelle. Irgendwann Anfang 2010 ~90.000 Abonnenten. Da man die Server nochmal zusammengelegt hat werden es wohl ein paar weniger sein. Tippe so auf 60k - 70k.



und wie wurden die Daten aufgenommen? Denn offiziell sind die bestimmt nicht. Das ist eine Rechnung und ein Großteil Vermutung. Sie kann korrekt sein, kann aber auch +-50000 Abos daneben liegen  Auf sowas kannst du dich nirgendwo als Quelle berufen. AUßer du hats die genauen Daten zum Chart und die haben eine sinnvolle Quelle.

@Klos

Ich sage nichts gegen neue Zonen im T4, allein die Ausweitung der bisherigen Zonen bringt da schon was. Aber ein T5 ist nicht Sinn der Sache und es muss auch nicht unweigerlich ein T5 geben. Das ist kursichtig gedacht. In WoW mag das gehen, dass ich halt x neue Gebiete adde und die Leute sich dann da durchschleifen bis sie endlich wieder am Ziel sind. In WAR geht das nicht. Ein T5 würde das komplette T4 als leere Zone da stehen lassen, wo man wieder durch muss. Nur dass diesmal die Dauer im T4 länger sein wird, da dort weniger Gegner sind und man aber Ruf farmen muss. Damit ist T4 dann noch schlimmer als T2, wo man nur durchs Level kommen muss um in die nächste Zone zu kommen. Im T5 wäre wiederum am Anfang wenig los und es würden kaum Spieler nachziehen, die Population bricht also irgendwann ein. Wenn man nun den Weg weitergeht hat man nach T5 ein T6. Und die Schere erweitert sich. Dem könnte man nur entgegenwirken, wenn man jeglichen Content von T4 und T5 entwertet und z.B. bis RR80/100 xxxx% mehr RP gibt. Aber auch T5/T6 usw werden auf Dauer langweilig. Dann doch lieber nur Zonen ins T4 einbinden oder überarbeiten. Man könnte ja auch eine Rotation bestimmter Zonen einbauen. Statt Reikland Praag Chaoswüste, wäre es dann vielleicht Middenheim, Kislev und Norsca. Und das wechselt dann je nach Kampagnen status. Wobei mir eine Ausdehung der RVR Zonen schon reicht. VIele Gebiete sind echt toll werden aber kaum genutzt, allein das reicht schon für ein paar neue Augenöffner (mehr bietet eine neue Zone eh nicht).


----------



## Rorgak (12. Februar 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Naja wenn du als frischer 40er Monatelang (eigene Aussage deinerseits) permanent umgemöbelt wurdest ,dann hast du was grundlegendes am Spiel nicht verstanden und falsch gemacht! Mir ist es selbst als u40er im T4 nie gelungen permanent aufs Fressbrett zu bekommen und ich bin nun weiss Gott nicht der beste Spieler.
> Man sollte halt das Rollenspiel nicht zu genau nehmen und selbst als Ork Spieler mal überlegen woran es liegen könnte das man anscheinend rein gar nix gebacken bekommt ..... wobei du hast das ja für dich rausgefunden und Mythic als einzig schuldigen gefunden.
> 
> Zum Thema. Hui der nächste Thread mit dümmlichenTitel + angehängtem blabla Text in dem nen Troll provozieren will /gähn



jo stimmt......spawn punkt stehen und umgehauen werden.....da läuft was schief aber wahrscheinlich bin ich wohl zu "doof" gewesen meine paar Tasten zu drücken xD. Man sollte ein Spiel nicht zu ernst nehmen und irgendwann gelangst auch du an den Punkt!


----------



## SirDave (12. Februar 2011)

Troll schrieb:


> Das ist halt Krieg,
> da gibt's keine Duelle.
> 
> Und wen jucken XP ?
> ...


----------



## Azddel (12. Februar 2011)

An welchem Spawnpunkt soll das denn gewesen sein? Da wo du spawnst, kann dein Gegner gar nicht hin. Da musst du ihm schon immer und immer wieder ins offene Messer gerannt sein, wenn er vorm Warcamp (oder sonstwo) auf dich gewartet hat. So Homer Simpson like. Alleine in eine hechelnde Meute gerannt? Das geht nicht gut aus. Gruppe gründen, Gegnern einheizen. Eventuell gewinnen. Eventuell verlieren.

Und nicht vergessen: Es ist bloß ein Spiel.



edit: @Rorgak


----------



## Wolfner (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> und wie wurden die Daten aufgenommen? Denn offiziell sind die bestimmt nicht. Das ist eine Rechnung und ein Großteil Vermutung. Sie kann korrekt sein, kann aber auch +-50000 Abos daneben liegen  Auf sowas kannst du dich nirgendwo als Quelle berufen. AUßer du hats die genauen Daten zum Chart und die haben eine sinnvolle Quelle.



Soweit ich weiß basieren die Rechnungen von MMO-Data zum Größten Teil auf den letztveröffentlichten offiziellen Daten (daher enden auch die Aufzeichnungen aller Spiele zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten). Und die standen ja vor einem Jahr oder so bei etwa 125k glaub ich. Die Serverschließungen miteinberechnet ist das, denke ich, schon ganz realistisch. Denn so aus der Luft gegriffen sieht der Chart gar nicht aus. Immerhin sind die Spielerzahlen zu anderen Spielen (bspw. EVE mit 330k-350k) weithin bekannt. Da wird man für WAR keine Ausnahme machen.
Vielleicht ist es nicht ganz genau, aber ich denke um mehr als 10k-20k Spieler reißt es sich da nicht.

Müsste man mal nachschauen wie genau MMO-Data rechnet.


Edit:
Habs mir mal genau angesehen:



> The MMOG list and charts are based on latest available data, if no new data is made available, certain MMOG's may be misrepresented.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Klingt irgendwie ziemlich nach Mythic 
Finde es allerdings immernoch realistisch genug.


----------



## zarix (12. Februar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> suche die Gründe deiner Niederlage beim Gegner.



Keine vorhandene Klassenbalance .  
Die entwickler hatten nur kein Bock auf Klassenbalance , weil sie dann ähnlich wie bei Wow jeden 2 Monat an einen Klassen fix Patch basteln müssen . 
Das ist der Grund . 

Ich finde es eigentlich nicht schlimm , das es auf Gruppenspiel ankommt. 
Das war mir auch klar mit der nicht vorhanden Klassenbalance .
Doch kann man nicht vermeiden , das man in einer 1on1 Situation zwischen durch geratet und man ist gezwungen , weil die eigene Klasse keine chance hat einfach aufzugeben . 
Die meisten Pros wissen das und bleiben meist  bei 1 % meiner Hp ca stehen und provozieren mit Emotes. 
Dann steigt der Wut Pegel und man beginnt zu Flamen . 
Leute die leicht dazu neigen sich voll aufzuregen haben mit War einfach verloren .
Aus diesen Grund meinte ich :
Um sich davon abzulenken gemetzelt zu werden , fehlt einfach nur eine Abwechslung.

Die einzigste Abwechslung die man dann noch hat , ist einfach zu flamen . 
Das kann man schon seit Jahren beobachten .

Ich werde War noch weiterspielen und nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Genau, was der Grund ist warum ihr so wenige seid. Ich habe nur veranschaulicht, was den meisten potentiellen Spielern fehlt.



Wenn du das in Warhammer einbaust, was du da geschrieben hast, dann hast du ein Warhammer mit Wow-PvP und weitaus schlechterem PvE, in meinen Augen schlechtere Grafik, schlechtere Berufe, schlechtere Animationen und viel kleinerer Welt. Die Liste könnte man bestimmt noch weiterführen. Und jetzt frage ich dich: wer zum Geier sollte das denn noch spielen wollen? Wer Arena und BG's will, der ist in Wow doch aktuell besser aufgehoben. Deswegen sind solche Leute auch nicht als potenzielle Spieler für ein RvR-Spiel zu zählen. Und wenn man alles so machen würde, wie du es sagtest, dann wäre es auch kein RvR-Spiel mehr, sondern ein verdammt schlechtes PvE-Spiel mit 08/15-PvP. Das ist doch das letzte, was die Welt braucht.



Pymonte schrieb:


> und wie wurden die Daten aufgenommen? Denn offiziell sind die bestimmt nicht. Das ist eine Rechnung und ein Großteil Vermutung. Sie kann korrekt sein, kann aber auch +-50000 Abos daneben liegen  Auf sowas kannst du dich nirgendwo als Quelle berufen. AUßer du hats die genauen Daten zum Chart und die haben eine sinnvolle Quelle.
> 
> @Klos
> 
> Ich sage nichts gegen neue Zonen im T4, allein die Ausweitung der bisherigen Zonen bringt da schon was. Aber ein T5 ist nicht Sinn der Sache und es muss auch nicht unweigerlich ein T5 geben. Das ist kursichtig gedacht. In WoW mag das gehen, dass ich halt x neue Gebiete adde und die Leute sich dann da durchschleifen bis sie endlich wieder am Ziel sind. In WAR geht das nicht. Ein T5 würde das komplette T4 als leere Zone da stehen lassen, wo man wieder durch muss. Nur dass diesmal die Dauer im T4 länger sein wird, da dort weniger Gegner sind und man aber Ruf farmen muss. Damit ist T4 dann noch schlimmer als T2, wo man nur durchs Level kommen muss um in die nächste Zone zu kommen. Im T5 wäre wiederum am Anfang wenig los und es würden kaum Spieler nachziehen, die Population bricht also irgendwann ein. Wenn man nun den Weg weitergeht hat man nach T5 ein T6. Und die Schere erweitert sich. Dem könnte man nur entgegenwirken, wenn man jeglichen Content von T4 und T5 entwertet und z.B. bis RR80/100 xxxx% mehr RP gibt. Aber auch T5/T6 usw werden auf Dauer langweilig. Dann doch lieber nur Zonen ins T4 einbinden oder überarbeiten. Man könnte ja auch eine Rotation bestimmter Zonen einbauen. Statt Reikland Praag Chaoswüste, wäre es dann vielleicht Middenheim, Kislev und Norsca. Und das wechselt dann je nach Kampagnen status. Wobei mir eine Ausdehung der RVR Zonen schon reicht. VIele Gebiete sind echt toll werden aber kaum genutzt, allein das reicht schon für ein paar neue Augenöffner (mehr bietet eine neue Zone eh nicht).



Das mag alles richtig sein, was du erzählst. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein T5 sein. Wie man das ganze jetzt macht, sei erstmal dahingestellt. Doch zumindest für mich ist es unabdingbar, dass es von Zeit zu Zeit gemacht wird. Ob nun T5, oder Rotation, oder was weiß der Geier. Wenn ich immer nur die gleichen Gebiete vorgesetzt bekomme, dann ist bei mir nach einem Jahr der Ofen aus, egal wie gut das Spiel ist. Ich kann es dann einfach nicht mehr sehen. Mag sein, dass ich mit dieser Meinung allein stehe, was ich allerdings nicht glaube. Aber es muss für mich mit den Jahren nicht nur verbesserte Mechaniken geben, sondern auch neue Zonen. Sonst langweilt das einfach. Auch wenn du die neuen Sachen hauptsächlich dann im PvE-Bereich ansiedelst. Was weiß ich, ein "Toa" oder was auch immer. Du kannst vielen Spielern einfach nicht über Jahre hinweg immer die gleichen Gebiete vor die Nase setzen. Und wenn es noch so schwer und risikoreich ist, etwas neues einzubauen.


----------



## C0ntra (12. Februar 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Keine vorhandene Klassenbalance .
> Die entwickler hatten nur kein Bock auf Klassenbalance , weil sie dann ähnlich wie bei Wow jeden 2 Monat an einen Klassen fix Patch basteln müssen .
> Das ist der Grund .
> 
> ...



Jein, es gibt keine 1on1 Balance, weil es nicht vorgesehen ist, es bleibt ein Gruppenspiel, wo niemand auf sich allein gestellt alles schaffen kann und auch nicht jede Klasse ist solo gleich gut. 
Das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten und das ist auch ein Unterschied zu Spielen, die du vlt kennst.
Wenn zwei sich treffen kann einer aufgrund seiner Klasse Vorteile haben. Es kann auch sein, das der Gegner besser ausgerüstet ist oder ein Mix aus beidem. 
Selbst wenn man auf seine vermeintliche "Konterklasse" trifft, ist es aber nicht automatisch auswegslos! Wenn du die gegnerische Klasse so kennst, wie deine eigene, ihre Schwächen kennst, dann kannst du die Nachteile mit "Skill" ausgleichen. Spielt der Gegner genauso gut, dann wirst du verlieren aber du kannst einen guten Kampf liefern.
Oder du meidest ihn schon im Voraus, du musst halt aufmerksam durch die Gegend streifen.
Die "Pro's" bleiben nicht stehen und lassen sich killen, das machen Amateure.


----------



## Monstermarkus (12. Februar 2011)

Es ist so, wie ich es schon paar Monate nach Relase gesagt hatte. Man wird so nicht durch kommen.

Die Spielerzahlen brachen derbe ein, weil eben nix da war ausser sich ständig Sz zu geben, Fahnen zu holen damals noch und leere Burgen zu raiden. Man war um irgendwie Spaß zu finden immer einem ständigen Zwang unterlegen. Hatte man davon genug und wollte ne Pause einlegen, sich einfach mal um sich kümmern, war und ist aktuell nichts vorhanden.

Die Leute wollen einfach nicht die Zusammenhänge begreifen, oder ihr Horizont reicht dafür (noch) nicht aus...

Man kann sich noch so sehr gegen PvE auflehnen, wenn man einen guten Spielerzufluss haben und halten möchte, braucht es gepflegtes PvE. Daraus ergibt sich dann eine grosse Spielergemeinschaft, die dann wiederrum PvP betreibt. Das ganze zählt aber eben für zumindest Fantasy RPG´s. PvP kann man auch in einem Shooter betreiben und dort ist PvE anders zu handhaben und eben nur Beiwerk, dafür ist es aber auch eben nur ein Shooter und will kein MMORPG sein.

Jemand der kein PvE möchte, ist deswegen doch noch lange nicht gezwungen es zu tun und kann sich dennoch ständig im RvR, Sz oder sonstwo auf die Nase geben. Jemand der aber auch anderen Anspruch hat, findet nichts aktuell bei WAR und das ist der Grund warum die Leute weggelaufen sind und ich damals genauso wie alle meine alten Freunde aus DAoC.  

DAoC zb hatte zu seiner Zeit passables PvE und die Burgschlachten dann mit New Frontiers, waren legendär, nicht so der schnelle run auf die Burgen wie in WAR meistens.
Da hat man sich 2,3,4 Stunden und anfangs länger, um die Burg teils gehauen und das hat noch so gaudi gemacht.
Die Bg´s waren um längen cooler als die von WAR. Oder sagen wirs so, das die Abwechslung von beiden Varianten goldig wäre. Eins wie hier WAR mit 15 Mins und bei 500 ist Ende offenes gekloppe und Bg´s in denen man den ganzen Tag sein kann und sich um genau die eine Burg da streitet...
Klar war damals auch in DAoC die Klassenbalance teilweise mies und einige Skillungen waren das nonplusultra wo andere, zwar auf dem Papier und im PvE sau gaudi gemacht haben, im PvP wars aber mist zb Bonedancer mit Armee Skillung mal so rausgezogen.

Duelle finden auch viele sehr interessant, ich auch wenn ich wieder genug hab vom ewigen gezerge. Dann geh ich abseits und versuche mit kniffe und tricks, meist überlegende Klassen zu töten, rein auf dem Papier. Im T1 klappt das auch ausgesprochen gut und man hat hin und wieder richtig Spaß dabei. Der Gegener lernt, das er eben zwar eigentlich locker gwinnt, weil die Klassenstärke klar auf seiner Seite steht, meist die Nahkämpfer ja, aber ganz so einfach gestaltet es sich dann eben doch nicht, wenn man zb als Magier ständig wegrennt und die Dots langsam aber sicher den Feind ausmergeln, das Pet eines Squiqtreiba oder des Löwen praktisch den Sieg bringen.
Es gibt Leute die dann immer wieder auf der Matte stehen und es nicht fassen können, mich als Stufe 10 Feuerzauberer mit ihrer Stufe 14 Melee nicht tot zu bekommen und ständig am Ende auf der Gusche zu liegen.
Die brauchen dann die Bestätigung und man kloppt sich teils ettliche Stunden im Duell.
Danach habe auch gerne wieder Lust auf ne Burg einnehmen im Zerg. Irgendwann sag ich mir auch gerne, reicht, ich geh mal die Konzentration abstellen und mache bissel PvE irgendwo, wenn es denn da wäre, auch so das man Fortschritt hat beim Questen zb...

Naja

Gruss


----------



## zarix (12. Februar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Die "Pro's" bleiben nicht stehen und lassen sich killen, das machen Amateure.




^^

Ich hab das auch im Hinterkopf , das es kein Klassenbalance gibt .^^
Ich geb mir mühe mich zusammen zu reissen  .
Ist halt alles ein bisschen schwierig .
Aber ich muss zugeben , das die Leute der eigenen Fraktion sehr freundlich sind und die meissten tun das best mögliche einen zu helfen .
Mir tun sie nur leid , wenn ich ausraste ^^ .
Mit ein bisschen Ironie entschuldige ich mich auch direkt immer .


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß basieren die Rechnungen von MMO-Data zum Größten Teil auf den letztveröffentlichten offiziellen Daten (daher enden auch die Aufzeichnungen aller Spiele zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten). Und die standen ja vor einem Jahr oder so bei etwa 125k glaub ich. Die Serverschließungen miteinberechnet ist das, denke ich, schon ganz realistisch. Denn so aus der Luft gegriffen sieht der Chart gar nicht aus. Immerhin sind die Spielerzahlen zu anderen Spielen (bspw. EVE mit 330k-350k) weithin bekannt. Da wird man für WAR keine Ausnahme machen.
> Vielleicht ist es nicht ganz genau, aber ich denke um mehr als 10k-20k Spieler reißt es sich da nicht.
> 
> Müsste man mal nachschauen wie genau MMO-Data rechnet.
> ...



Ich halte die Werte auch nicht für unrealistisch  Aber ich würd sowas nie als Quelle angeben. 

EDIT: Monstermarkus, mehr PvE führt nicht zu mehr PvP. Das führt zu Leuten, die ausrechnen, was sie wie wann bekommen können und die PvP wie die Pest meiden, da es zu unsicher ist. Den PvE Zustand hatten wir schon in WAR. Nachtraids auf die Haupstadt und GdG sind das Produkt. PvP wurde gemieden wie die Pest und das war alles scheiße. So einfach kann man es mal sagen. PvE sollte immer nur eine Nebenrolle spielen, in einem PvP Spiel, und das tut es auch gerade. Wenn dir das nicht zusagt, dann ist das deine Sache und ganz legitim.
Aber die Idee, dass mehr PvE die Lösung ist, ist einfach nicht korrekt.
Mal abgesehen davon, das es eh schon viel zu viele PvE Spiele gibt. Wer braucht da noch eins mehr?


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> und wie wurden die Daten aufgenommen? Denn offiziell sind die bestimmt nicht. Das ist eine Rechnung und ein Großteil Vermutung. Sie kann korrekt sein, kann aber auch +-50000 Abos daneben liegen  Auf sowas kannst du dich nirgendwo als Quelle berufen. AUßer du hats die genauen Daten zum Chart und die haben eine sinnvolle Quelle.



Bei 6(?) übrig gebliebenen Servern wird die Zahl wohl stimmen.


----------



## Set0 (12. Februar 2011)

Wir wissen alle, dass es in Warhammer KEINE Klasse gibt, die gegen jede Klasse gewinnen kann. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, baut sich das Spiel auf größere Schlachten auf und nicht auf 2-3 Mann gehampel.
Da die aktuelle Spielerschaft in den MMOs großteils schon seit langem allergisch gegen Teamplay und längeren Kämpfen ist, hat Warhammer da leider den schwarzen Peter gezogen. 

In World of Warcraft wechselt man einfach mal fix seine "Lieblingsklasse", wenn diese genervt wurde und eine andere Klasse dafür dann alles "basht". 
Wenn der Off-Krieger gerade kacke ist, nehmen wir den Shadow der aufeinmal "imba" ist
Wenn der Shadow genervt wurde, nehmen wir den Schurken der aufeinmal "imba" ist 
...usw... 




Man wird auch zum Selbstmord getrieben und es hagelt Morddrohungen an die Familie, wenn man in Alterac einen Friedhof einnimmt, der mal GARNICHT auf dem Plan stand! Jedes BG was länger als 20 Minuten dauert, ist schon ein Grund für den dritten Weltkrieg.

Warhammer ist ein tolles Spiel, ganz ohne Frage! Nur passt es nicht in das Beuteschema der Spieler.


----------



## Lilrolille (12. Februar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn zwei sich treffen kann einer aufgrund seiner Klasse Vorteile haben. Es kann auch sein, das der Gegner besser ausgerüstet ist oder ein Mix aus beidem.
> Selbst wenn man auf seine vermeintliche "Konterklasse" trifft, ist es aber nicht automatisch auswegslos! ...



Was ist denn die "Konterklasse" eines Damageerzis? Sorry, der musste sein <3

LG,
Lilro

P.S. ich krieg dich schon noch irgendwo, irgendwann ...


----------



## Rorgak (12. Februar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> An welchem Spawnpunkt soll das denn gewesen sein? Da wo du spawnst, kann dein Gegner gar nicht hin. Da musst du ihm schon immer und immer wieder ins offene Messer gerannt sein, wenn er vorm Warcamp (oder sonstwo) auf dich gewartet hat. So Homer Simpson like. Alleine in eine hechelnde Meute gerannt? Das geht nicht gut aus. Gruppe gründen, Gegnern einheizen. Eventuell gewinnen. Eventuell verlieren.
> 
> Und nicht vergessen: Es ist bloß ein Spiel.
> 
> ...



Welches? naja is schon ein wenig her aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann fast alle SZ.......naja man kann dann aber auch den weg gehen und leaven....wenn es denn nicht verbugged gewesen wäre, aber das habe ich nie gemacht und dank dem Untätigleitsmalus auch an SZ-Geschützen ist man dann doch irgendwie aktiv beteiligt gewesen und doch rausgeflogen. Also reinrennen, moshen sterben...das moshen war halt nix oder afk gehen......

Gruppe gründen? die letzten Gruppen waren irgendwelche farmer in ldt davor an den ratten punkten.....

Aber wie ich schon sehe sind es noch dieselben Verfechter die alles ausblenden was negativ ist. Nochmals Warhammer hatte eine ganz große Chance, hat diese leider jedoch nicht nutzen können (Patchpolitik....RVR nur in RVR Lakes nicht ÜBERALL! naja außer zu Beginn aber der Server (Averland?) war dann bald leer, Fähigkeiten die total verbugged waren, RvR mit schwerwiegenden Bugs...die Performance.....öde Keep Schlachten, mal von Festungen abgesehen (sofern der Server hielt). Warhammer hatte seine Chance, Müffic und EA haben diese verspielt......

P.S.: Wollte sich Sterni nicht nen Job suchen der ihn weiterbringt? *wunder*


----------



## Kryos (12. Februar 2011)

der Threadersteller hat 100% recht und die Fanboys sollten die rosarote Brille absetzen. Das Warhammer stirbt liegt genau an den genannten Problemen. Was der Threadersteller kaum erwähnt ist der grund für die Imba-Klassen. Der liegt im viel zu starken CC mancher Klassen. Manche Klassen haben keine Probleme vor allem Nahkämpfer im CC zu töten ohne 1x in ernste Gefahr zu geraten. Das ist für den Caster zwar megalustig und supercool, führt aber dazu, dass die Leute welche die Deppenklasse haben aufhören zu spielen. Zudem ist die Chaos Seite viel cooler gestaltet für die Masse und dadurch ist massives Ungleichgewicht auf vielen Servern. 

Wenn sie an den Kritikpunkten des OP nicht MASSIVST was ändert, wird Warhammer in einem Jahr der Saft ganz abgedreht. Mark my words.


----------



## Lilrolille (12. Februar 2011)

Kryos schrieb:


> der Threadersteller hat 100% recht und die Fanboys sollten die rosarote Brille absetzen. Das Warhammer stirbt liegt genau an den genannten Problemen. Was der Threadersteller kaum erwähnt ist der grund für die Imba-Klassen. Der liegt im viel zu starken CC mancher Klassen. Manche Klassen haben keine Probleme vor allem Nahkämpfer im CC zu töten ohne 1x in ernste Gefahr zu geraten. Das ist für den Caster zwar megalustig und supercool, führt aber dazu, dass die Leute welche die Deppenklasse haben aufhören zu spielen. Zudem ist die Chaos Seite viel cooler gestaltet für die Masse und dadurch ist massives Ungleichgewicht auf vielen Servern.
> 
> Wenn sie an den Kritikpunkten des OP nicht MASSIVST was ändert, wird Warhammer in einem Jahr der Saft ganz abgedreht. Mark my words.



Was sind denn so sie "Deppenklassen" deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Monstermarkus (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich halte die Werte auch nicht für unrealistisch  Aber ich würd sowas nie als Quelle angeben.
> 
> EDIT: Monstermarkus, mehr PvE führt nicht zu mehr PvP. Das führt zu Leuten, die ausrechnen, was sie wie wann bekommen können und die PvP wie die Pest meiden, da es zu unsicher ist. Den PvE Zustand hatten wir schon in WAR. Nachtraids auf die Haupstadt und GdG sind das Produkt. PvP wurde gemieden wie die Pest und das war alles scheiße. So einfach kann man es mal sagen. PvE sollte immer nur eine Nebenrolle spielen, in einem PvP Spiel, und das tut es auch gerade. Wenn dir das nicht zusagt, dann ist das deine Sache und ganz legitim.
> Aber die Idee, dass mehr PvE die Lösung ist, ist einfach nicht korrekt.
> Mal abgesehen davon, das es eh schon viel zu viele PvE Spiele gibt. Wer braucht da noch eins mehr?




Mal angenommen das würde so stimmen, führt aber reines PvP only zur Serverschliessungen/zusammenlegungen bzw zum raschen Ende, wie man sehen kann.

Vielleicht dann doch die andere Variante probieren?

Es hätte mit PvE auch funktioniert, wäre es gleich am Start so gewesen, wo sich alle auf eine Art DAoC 2 gefreut hatten sozusagen...

Da man PvE dann gebracht hatte, als nur noch der Rest da war der mit Zergen den ganzen tag und Sz zufrieden war, konnte das auch nicht mehr wirklich funktionieren, der Zug war nämlich schon abgefahren.

So siehts nämlich aus.

Ich finds ja niedlich, dass du so sehr drauf bestehst, die Fakten dagegen lassen sich aber leider nicht mehr verschleiern. Irgendwann muss auch der letzte Fahnenträger das Handtuch werfen und zugeben...so war das wohl nicht ertragreich.

Gruss


----------



## Lilrolille (12. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es hätte mit PvE auch funktioniert, wäre es gleich am Start so gewesen, wo sich alle auf eine Art DAoC 2 gefreut hatten sozusagen...
> 
> ...



Also das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Kannst das vielleicht ausführlicher erklären wie das gemeint hast?

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Zylenia (12. Februar 2011)

Höllensturz schrieb:


> hmm ich versteh immernoch net, warum leute versuchen, in einem PvP-MMO PvE zu betreiben...
> 
> außerdem: Das Spiel is nach dem Schere-Stein-Papier prinzip aufgebaut, daher machen Duelle und Co. kaum sinn...
> 
> ...




So siehts nämlich aus.
Es gibt keine Klasse die alles umboxen kann,nur im Team ist man stark,alleine ist man verloren.
Deshalb sind Duelle sinnlos.
Dafür ist ja auch die Kollisionsabfrage,damit Tanks die schwächeren (Stoffträger) vor den Feinden abblocken können.
Das ist nunmal Krieg und hat mit Feigheit nichts zutun,wenn man wegläuft und Verstärkung holt.
Das ist dann Dummheit von den jenigen der auf ein Duell gehofft hat.^^

Hab Warhammer auch gespielt,bin aber nicht so der PvP Freak,so das mir schnell die Lust verging.
Aber so vom Setting usw.Charaktere ( das sieht ein Ork auch wie ein Ork aus ) war das super.
Auch die öffentlichen Quests sind cool,PvP Ausrüstungen bekommt man recht schnell,usw.
Viele spielen es wahrscheinlich nicht,weil die nicht nur PvP wollen,oder wie der TE nur Blümchen PvP ala WoW.
Wo die Gruppe vollkommen egal ist und man alles alleine rumroxxorn kann.
Wer richtige Schlachten erleben will und nicht stur Egoschiene fährt ist bei Warhammer gut aufgehoben.
Für mich war das leider nichts,wie gesagt spiele ich ungern PvP,selbst in WoW mach ich fast nie PvP.
Ich verprügel lieber einfache NPC Mobs,das ist nicht so stressig.^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (12. Februar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelprost.
> 
> 
> Aber ich nehme an, du meinst RenownRanks?
> ...



Und ich dachte sie meint 50 gegen 50 und so^^ war Grad auch irritiert... oder.. ist das richtig das es 50v50 gibt und du meintest wegen lvlnder? Ach naja.. ich hoffe ja immernoch auf nen Game was viele SPieler hat viel pve bietet aber Richtig geiles pvp auch, denn das kann meinermeinung nach am meisten zeit totschlagen wenns gut ist und die spieler lernen halt dazu, nen boss nicht. Und wow pvp ist zuwenig und zu unbalanced (finde man sollte auch mal so m,achen das Zauber/Skills einfach andere effekte (weniger dmg mehr dmg, oda sowas wie spott das es den pvpspieler zwingt dich mit autohit anzugreifen oda so) machen... naja..^^


----------



## C0ntra (12. Februar 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Was ist denn die "Konterklasse" eines Damageerzis? Sorry, der musste sein <3
> 
> LG,
> Lilro
> ...



Du bist u.a. meine Konterklasse und wie ich schrieb ist es halt nicht auswegslos, hrhr. =)


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Bei 6(?) übrig gebliebenen Servern wird die Zahl wohl stimmen.



Und dennoch ist es nur eine Vermutung. Wenn man doch nur bei allen Dingen so leicht zufrieden zustellen wäre. Dann hätten wir alle keine Probleme mehr. Da es so ungefähr stimmt, was man uns sagt, kann man ja schließlich alles machen  Datencheck und harte Fakten sind doch eh überbewertet 

@topic: WAR geht nicht unter, aber der Thread sollte ruhig sticky werden. Dann kann man nächstes Jahr nochmal belächelnd auf die Gestalten schauen, die seit 2 Jahren schon behaupten, dass WAR innerhalb von einem Jahr untergeht


----------



## Churchak (12. Februar 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Keine vorhandene Klassenbalance .
> Die entwickler hatten nur kein Bock auf Klassenbalance , weil sie dann ähnlich wie bei Wow jeden 2 Monat an einen Klassen fix Patch basteln müssen .
> Das ist der Grund .
> 
> ...



Naja das ist doch das was gutes Grp.Spiel auszeichnet das die Schwächen des eigenen Chars von anderen Gruppenmitgliedern ausgebügelt werden,bzw man die Schwächen der anderen durch seine stärken ausbügelt und man halt gut zusammenspielt.
Das ist ja auch das was schlussendlich die guten Gruppen so stark macht. Nicht der RR sondern das Zusammenspiel macht den Sieg meist aus.
Und wenn das funzt dann klappt es meist auch gegen ne Überzahl oder man kann seine Haut zumindest noch sehr teuer verkaufen.Nur wollen das Heuler ala Rorgak nicht sehen,die erzählen dann lieber sie würden im Spawnpunkt umgehauen ohne das sie jemals mitbekommen das der Grossteil der KL in den BGs mehr als einen Ausgang hat und die oRvR Gebiete an unzähligen Stellen begeh/betretbar sind.
Naja schlussendlich muss wohl das Wort Gruppenspiel neu definiert werden da für viele das Wort inzwischen wohl für "per Button in ne Grpe springen und dann stumpf(quasi Hirntot) da mitrennen" steht.

@markus
Deine Anspielungen zu DaoC sind aber auch sehr schön in tiefes rosa gefärbt! ^^ 
Die Schlachten *vor* NF waren im übrigen noch viel viel viiiiiiieeel länger da konnte man noch viel besser den Lordraum deffen und Mauern wurden auch noch nicht ein geballert, durch geschlossene Tore konnte man noch bomben und somit den Angreifer noch viel länger aufhalten und und und.Oder man konnte stuuuuundenlang in Emma am Dosenwall zergen !!!112434 
Mit NF musst man dann bis nach DC West fahren .Pfui ! 
Die BGs in DaoC sahen im übrigen doch in 80% der Zeit meist auch so aus,daß nur zur PT wirklich was los war und dann gab es meist nen extremen Dosen oder Stinker Überhang (je nach Server).Da hatte man dann meist nur Spass wenn man mit Ally/Gildengrp rein ist oder zufällig paar Willige da waren die obendrein noch Leidensfähig waren und denen esegal war wie oft man verreckt ist oder man ist gleich mit seinen Schleicher + BB rein,ansonsten suchte man sich ne Grind Grpe um ja schnell 50 zu werden.
Das Problem in meinen Augen ist das in WAR es in den unteren Tiers zu viele Burgen und oRvR Gebiete gibt sich also die Leute schön aus den Weg gehn können.Das ging in DaoC so nicht ( Kreisraiden im u50 RvR).Wollte man da mit u50 PvP und somit RPs dann musste man halt leidensfähig sein(oder man spielte die stärkste Fraktion).

Um noch mal auf dein Duell Gerede zurück zu kommen (dein geprolle mit dem Feuerkasper fand ich im übrigens putzig) wieviele wirklich interesse an Duellen haben,konnte man doch auf Draken immer gut sehen da gab es ja immer nette Duellrunden wenn AD zum 3. mal am Tage brannte aber mehr als 10 Leute waren da auch nie,obwohl es bekannt war das sowas da stattfindet.Sprich an wirklichen Duellen hat die Mehrheit einfach kein Interesse.
Warum auch?Man nimmt sich doch so den Kick.Wo bleibt das Adrenalin das einen hochpulsen lässt wenn einem was aus dem Schatten anspringt,wenn man eh im Vorraus schon weiss was einem erwartet und man am besten noch seine Taktiken drauf ausrichtet?
Nö dann lieber nen von Feinden dominiertes Gebiet gesucht und mal auf ins Blaue gezogen und geschaut was geht. Selbst wenn man dann mehr auf Maul bekommt hat man meist mehr Spannung und Spass ......naja ich zumindest.


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und dennoch ist es nur eine Vermutung. Wenn man doch nur bei allen Dingen so leicht zufrieden zustellen wäre. Dann hätten wir alle keine Probleme mehr. Da es so ungefähr stimmt, was man uns sagt, kann man ja schließlich alles machen  Datencheck und harte Fakten sind doch eh überbewertet


Fakt ist, dass es nur noch 6 Server gibt bzw. geben wird. Es werden konstant weniger Spieler. Die Zahl 90.000 ist auch die, die mir ein ehemaliger CM mal geflüstert hatte 
Selbst du kannst nicht leugnen, dass 60.000 Abos in etwa stimmen müsste.


> @topic: WAR geht nicht unter, aber der Thread sollte ruhig sticky werden. Dann kann man nächstes Jahr nochmal belächelnd auf die Gestalten schauen, die seit 2 Jahren schon behaupten, dass WAR innerhalb von einem Jahr untergeht


Da immer mehr Spieler abhauen würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass es ewig so weitergeht  Stehen ein paar große Releases bevor.


----------



## Lilrolille (12. Februar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du bist u.a. meine Konterklasse und wie ich schrieb ist es halt nicht auswegslos, hrhr. =)



Für mich oder für dich 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Lilrolille (12. Februar 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Um noch mal auf dein Duell Gerede zurück zu kommen (dein geprolle mit dem Feuerkasper fand ich im übrigens putzig) wieviele wirklich interesse an Duellen haben,konnte man doch auf Draken immer gut sehen da gab es ja immer nette Duellrunden wenn AD zum 3. mal am Tage brannte aber mehr als 10 Leute waren da auch nie,obwohl es bekannt war das sowas da stattfindet.Sprich an wirklichen Duellen hat die Mehrheit einfach kein Interesse.
> Warum auch?Man nimmt sich doch so den Kick.Wo bleibt das Adrenalin das einen hochpulsen lässt wenn einem was aus dem Schatten anspringt,wenn man eh im Vorraus schon weiss was einem erwartet und man am besten noch seine Taktiken drauf ausrichtet?
> Nö dann lieber nen von Feinden dominiertes Gebiet gesucht und mal auf ins Blaue gezogen und geschaut was geht. Selbst wenn man dann mehr auf Maul bekommt hat man meist mehr Spannung und Spass ......naja ich zumindest.



Hehe, die lustigen Duelle in Eataine ... ab und zu machts ja Spass, aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, man sieht ja was daraus geworden ist. Zumindest kann man da immer vorbeischaun, wenn echt nirgends was los ist ...
Klar gabs manchmal spannende Fights aber in 90% der Fälle ist es eh nur mal den "Dicken" raushängen lassen. Duell WH vs. WE -> absolut spannend (wenns über 3 sek. dauert dann ist das schonmal der Hammer). Melee vs. Range (aus meiner Sicht als HK), jo wenn er so blöd ist und mich nach dem Opener nicht Detauntet/slowt usw... na dann, darf man sich als Arsch bezeichnen lassen, weil man ja ausm Stealth angegriffen hat . Duell gegen Defftank, jo, ne Stunde gegen ne Mauer zurennen macht genauso viel Spass ... 

Das schönste ist echt, durchs RvR zu rennen und schaun was passiert ... oder was passiert ist, wenn mal so 200 gegner neben einen aufploppen 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass es nur noch 6 Server gibt bzw. geben wird. Es werden konstant weniger Spieler. Die Zahl 90.000 ist auch die, die mir ein ehemaliger CM mal geflüstert hatte
> Selbst du kannst nicht leugnen, dass 60.000 Abos in etwa stimmen müsste.



Das kannst du eh nicht belegen, da du nicht die Quelle deines CMs preisgeben wirst  Also lass die Anspielung am besten. Ich sage auch nur, dass man den Quellen nicht trauen kann. Nicht das die Werte unrealistisch sind 



> Da immer mehr Spieler abhauen würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass es ewig so weitergeht  Stehen ein paar große Releases bevor.



Hm, wie Aion...? Ne, ich dneke nicht. SWTOR wird nicht viele Spieler abziehen, zu viel PvE und es ist jetzt schon recht unbeliebt bei der WAR Community, weil die Mythic Devs dafür arbeiten müssen, anstatt an WAR.

RIFT sehe ich auch nicht als Bedrohung. Es ist ein neues Spiel, es wird genauso Probleme haben wie jedes andere neue Spiel die wankelmütige Spielerschaft zu binden. Endcontent ist noch unbekannt, Innovation fehlt.
Spieler werden gehen und ein Teil davon auch wiederkommen. Und auch Mythic schläft nicht 

Und das Spiel wird definitiv noch eine Weile bestehen. DAoC lebt auch noch, UO auch usw


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> SWTOR wird nicht viele Spieler abziehen, zu viel PvE und es ist jetzt schon recht unbeliebt bei der WAR Community, weil die Mythic Devs dafür arbeiten müssen, anstatt an WAR.


Das ist natürlich richtig


----------



## Lilrolille (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ... Und auch Mythic schläft nicht  ...



Ich würds auch eher als "Leichenstarre" bezeichen als als "Schlaf"  ...

Achso Edit: Solange sich die Spiele für EA rechnen, drehen die nix ab (und wenns nur ein 1&#8364; im Monat ist). Man hat ja bei APB gesehen, dass sie da nit lang zappeln ... außerdem glaub ich kaum, das sie riskieren wollen die GW Lizenz zu verlieren ... vielleicht heißt ja der neue DLC für BFBC2 "Battle for Praag" 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Rorgak (12. Februar 2011)

"Das ist ja auch das was schlussendlich die guten Gruppen so stark macht. Nicht der RR sondern das Zusammenspiel macht den Sieg meist aus." => Nein der RR macht den Sieg nicht aus klar xD ist morgen Weihnachten? RR <=> Equip kombiniert mit Gruppenspiel und Klassen mit Synergieeffekten (SONNIS / BW; CHOSEN / SORCS) haben wir ja lange genug gesehen gehabt oder nicht?

"Nur wollen das Heuler ala Rorgak nicht sehen" Naja was heule ich denn? Ich berichte von meinen Erfahrungen die schließlich auch meine Gründe waren War zu verlassen. Oder ist das dein Standardsatz wenn man nichts mehr weiß??

",die erzählen dann lieber sie würden im Spawnpunkt umgehauen ohne das sie jemals mitbekommen das der Grossteil der KL in den BGs mehr als einen Ausgang hat und die oRvR Gebiete an unzähligen Stellen begeh/betretbar sind"
Ja besonders das Lieblings-SZ Schlangenpassage.....das dummerweise ne ganze zeitlang echt nen Dauerbrenner war 95% der SZ nur dort......entweder wurde man am Spawn gefarmt oder farmte....oder ist das falsch?


"Naja schlussendlich muss wohl das Wort Gruppenspiel neu definiert werden da für viele das Wort inzwischen wohl für "per Button in ne Grpe springen und dann stumpf(quasi Hirntot) da mitrennen" steht."
Ob du das so nennen willst ist mir Käse, aber es war fast immer ausschlaggeben ZERG (egal welche Seite) schlägt alles.

Und ob Warhammer noch1 Jahr 1 Tag oder 10 Jahre existiert ist mir auch Käse. Ich habe damit abgehakt, mit mir kann man normal darüber reden. Aber sobald man was dagegen sagt werden fast alle War-Verfechter persönlich. Sehr schade.......


----------



## Lilrolille (12. Februar 2011)

Mich würde ja grundsätzlich mal interessieren was ihr so für Klassen gespielt habt, in welcher Gilde usw ... wie kann man soviel Frust/Hass bei nem Spiel aufbauen? Irgendwas muss da ja ganz falsch gelaufen sein.

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2011)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Und ob Warhammer noch1 Jahr 1 Tag oder 10 Jahre existiert ist mir auch Käse. Ich habe damit abgehakt, mit mir kann man normal darüber reden. Aber sobald man was dagegen sagt werden fast alle War-Verfechter persönlich. Sehr schade.......



Hast du eben nicht  Sonst würdest du nicht ständig wieder hierher kommen. Das ist wie der Alkoholiker, der ja gar nicht mehr trinkt, aber dennoch immer wieder in die Kneipe geht und sich dort beschwert 

Ansonsten hast du natürlich in einigen Dingen recht, z.B. das der Zerg gewinnt. Aber seit 1.4 gewinnt er wesentlich seltener, da man einfach nicht mehr alles sinnlos mit Masse erdrücken kann. Und eine Burgverteidigung geht dank Engpässen auch mit einer MInderheit gut. Es sind schon einige Stadtangriffe daran gescheitert, dass die "unterlegene" Seite Locks extrem lange verzögert oder sogar verhindert hat. Mit klugem Spiel kann man sogar eine Zone gegen die Übermacht gewinnen  Das war vor 1.4 noch anders, da hatte man eigentlich echt keine Chance gegen den Zerg. Weil der einfach alles platt gewalzt hat.

AUch das mit den Synergien stimmt, genauso wie RR und Gear auch so einiges ausmachen. Allerdings nicht alles und da gibts weitaus krassere Spiele  Dem Problem nimmt man sich aber derzeit an UND beide Seiten haben daraus vor und nachteile. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten high RR Spieler mit gutem Equip. Und die spielen auch nicht alle im Zerg und haben auch meisten (!) nichts gegen andere Spieler. Ich kenn da so einige Leute mit RR75+ die nur in 3-6er Gruppen spielen und auch gerne jemanden unter RR70 (z.B. mich ) mitnehmen. Das man solo nur schwer was reißt ist irgendwo logisch in einem Spiel, wo es um massenpvp geht


----------



## Rorgak (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hast du eben nicht  Sonst würdest du nicht ständig wieder hierher kommen. Das ist wie der Alkoholiker, der ja gar nicht mehr trinkt, aber dennoch immer wieder in die Kneipe geht und sich dort beschwert
> 
> Immer wieder nur weil man nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder bei Buffed reinschaut und in den Foren guckt was es neues gibt?? Aber ich kann dich beruhigen xD das wird meine letzte Meldung sein (bei Warhammer).
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfner (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und auch Mythic schläft nicht




Ich wünschte ich könnte das glauben :-B

UO ist allerdings kein allzu gutes Beispiel. Das wird nur von Mythic unterstützt (witzigerweise besser als WAR, denn wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die dafür schon zwei Expansions rausgebracht die mehr Content enthielten als alle WAR-Patches zusammen). UO wirds in 5 Jahren auch noch geben. Selbst wenn es sich nur um Freeshards handelt. Bei WAR bin ich weit weniger optimistisch.

Freilich wird WAR nicht so schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden. Zuviel täte ich mir allerdings auch nichtmehr erwarten. Bis jetzt gabs zu WAR noch keine große Alternative. Aber die Tage kommen noch, früher oder später (auch zu bedenken ist vielleicht: _Obwohl _es keine Alternative gibt, geht es dem Spiel eher schlecht als Recht - und Entlassungen sowie Serverschließungen in einem solchen Maße sind definitiv keine Einpendelungserscheinungen - die Zeiten in denen man mit soetwas argumentieren konnte sind schon ein Weilchen vorbei. Und trotzdem findet WAR offenbar keinen stabilen Status, wenn man sich die rasante Talfahrt der Subs ansieht).


----------



## zarix (12. Februar 2011)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Viele spielen es wahrscheinlich nicht,weil die nicht nur PvP wollen,oder wie der TE nur Blümchen PvP ala WoW.



Wow ist Klassenbalancter und dementsprechend fairer . 

Die War hersteller haben  sich nur arbeit erspart es nicht balancter zu machen . 
Denn dann müssten sie jeden 2 mon wie die Wow macher eine Klassen Patch bringen . 

Und wer fährt schon gerne gegen einen Ferrari mit einen Trabbi ein Wettrennen. 
So kommt mir das Pvp ab und zu in War vor .
Wow kann man auch ohne Eq abgehen . 
In War ist die richtige Klasse + das Eq in bestimmten Situationen entscheident .
Sprich , wenn man Pech hat  verliert man extrem schnell die Motivation in War .


----------



## Pymonte (12. Februar 2011)

lol WOW ohne Equip gewinnen? In welcher Traumwelt lebst du denn^^ Ich hatte nun mehrmals das Vergnügen im ach so 1on1 balancten WoW von besser ausgerüsteten Gegner umgewalzt zu werden. Da ist das Gear Gap in WAR noch harmlos dagegen.

Außerdem hat WAR balancing. Nur weil es nicht in der 1on1 Ebene stattfindet, ist es dennoch vorhanden.

@Wolfner: Zumindest die Erweiterung der Zonen klingt doch mal ganz interessant. Und Entlassungen gabs ja nun schon länger nicht mehr (Andy ist gegangen, zu diesem Hero MMO, ka wie es heißt), stattdessen wurden vor kurzem sogar Leute eingestellt und nciht nur CMs, sondern auch Coder. Das spricht zumindest gegen einen Abschwung, weil da stelle ich keine Leute ein


----------



## Wolfner (12. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> lol WOW ohne Equip gewinnen? In welcher Traumwelt lebst du denn^^ Ich hatte nun mehrmals das Vergnügen im ach so 1on1 balancten WoW von besser ausgerüsteten Gegner umgewalzt zu werden. Da ist das Gear Gap in WAR noch harmlos dagegen.
> 
> Außerdem hat WAR balancing. Nur weil es nicht in der 1on1 Ebene stattfindet, ist es dennoch vorhanden.
> 
> @Wolfner: Zumindest die Erweiterung der Zonen klingt doch mal ganz interessant. Und Entlassungen gabs ja nun schon länger nicht mehr (Andy ist gegangen, zu diesem Hero MMO, ka wie es heißt), stattdessen wurden vor kurzem sogar Leute eingestellt und nciht nur CMs, sondern auch Coder. Das spricht zumindest gegen einen Abschwung, weil da stelle ich keine Leute ein



Länger nichtmehr? Waren die letzten Entlassungen nicht erst im November/Oktober?

Edit:
Ahja richtig, das war der Fall: http://www.pcgames.d...n-haben-796339/
Ob da wirklich welche von Mythic entlassen worden sind weiß man nicht. Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, weil diese Entlassungen zufälligerweise mit den Aussagen dieses dubiosen Bloggers zusammenpassen.


----------



## Churchak (12. Februar 2011)

Rorgak schrieb:


> "Das ist ja auch das was schlussendlich die guten Gruppen so stark macht. Nicht der RR sondern das Zusammenspiel macht den Sieg meist aus." => Nein der RR macht den Sieg nicht aus klar xD ist morgen Weihnachten? RR <=> Equip kombiniert mit Gruppenspiel und Klassen mit Synergieeffekten (SONNIS / BW; CHOSEN / SORCS) haben wir ja lange genug gesehen gehabt oder nicht?



Lern doch bitte Quoten! So liest es sich wie nen Selbstgespräch eines Menschen mit Multipler Persönlichkeit ..... oO

So nun zum Quote.Na was den nun?erst stellst du die Aussage mit dem RR ins lächerliche um nen Satz später zu erzähln das da wohl doch mehr als nur der RR schuld ist.



Rorgak schrieb:


> Ja besonders das Lieblings-SZ Schlangenpassage.....das dummerweise ne ganze zeitlang echt nen Dauerbrenner war 95% der SZ nur dort......entweder wurde man am Spawn gefarmt oder farmte....oder ist das falsch?



und wie lang ist das nun her das nur das BG aufging 1 Jahr? 2? Zumal man auch da nicht gezwungen ist wie nen Gehirntoter immer und immer wieder mit den nackten Arsch in die Gegner zu springen .... wenn du unbedingt Schaden am Gegner machen willst schnapp dir ne Balliste,dann stehste sogar in der DAM Liste ganz weit oben. Oder du versuchst halt neckische Dinge wie Gegner in Wachen pullen,geht selbst mit nem Erzi/IB recht gut dann solltes auch mit nem BO funzen auch wenn er nicht mehr so OP ist wie zu denen Zeiten von denen du da redest. ^^



Rorgak schrieb:


> Ob du das so nennen willst ist mir Käse, aber es war fast immer ausschlaggeben ZERG (egal welche Seite) schlägt alles.


Zja um so geiler wenn er halt mal nicht zum zug kommt und man sich als (klein) Gruppe behaupten kann und selbst wenn man am ende nicht mehr steht so kann man sich doch meist noch nen grosses Stück rausschneiden und das sind dann halt auch meist die kämpfe die einen als Highlights in Erinnerung bleiben.Hmmm mein Fehler ich geh von mir aus .........



Rorgak schrieb:


> Aber ich kann dich beruhigen xD das wird meine letzte Meldung sein (bei Warhammer).


och noch son "Lari" ...... den Satz liest man hier immer mal wieder mal sehn wie ernst du den meinst. ^^

@Zarix versteh doch in WAR haben die Klassen Rollen für die sie gedacht sind und in denen sie dann auch Gut sind (oder es zumindest sein sollten  ) nen Feuerkasper ist halt nen DD,also ist er nur gut zum Schadenfahren und bissel CCen, nen Brecher ist halt nen Tank also nen nerventer supportet der halt im dem Feind im Weg rumsteht seine leute beschützt und den man (wenn er bissel heilug bekommt) recht schlecht tot bekommt usw.
Das "problem" ist nun das sich durch WoW dieses einschienen denken so fest in den Köppen der Leute festgesetzt hat (mein Char muss möglichst die Wollmilchsau sein und per tastendruck alles können ) das es einem schon fast weh tun kann. Aber das macht wohl Schule wenn ich da die Infos von RIFT und GW2 richtig gelesen hab.
Nen Heiler hat Solo keine gute Chance gegen nen DD zu haben, das ist ja der witz am stein,schere,papier prinzip ....... zu dem in WoW kann man auch nackt abgehn,gibts in WoW noch Abhärtung auf dem PvP Items ?


----------



## Lari (12. Februar 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> och noch son "Lari" ...... den Satz liest man hier immer mal wieder mal sehn wie ernst du den meinst. ^^



Ich fühl mich geehrt


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Februar 2011)

WAR hat kein Klassen Balanced. Nur weil man seine Klasse als nicht überstark empfidnen und eine andere ebenfalls, ist es nicht balanced.

Balanced ist wenn jeder mit seiner Mechanik arbeiten kann und unter gleichen Bedinungen, etwas errreichen kann, was seine Klasse an sich soll.
Das Problem ist doch schon, in meinen Augen aber, dass eben die AP Reg vollständig unbalanced ist. Einige Taktikten unbalanced, von Anfang an. Das Masterysystem und davon Unabhängigen Skills unbalanced in einigen Punkten. Gruppenspiel, aber Gruppendynmaik nicht wirklich balanced. 

Ja um so geiler wenn eine kleine Gruppe zum zug kommt, heißt es ist ne Ausnahme und das mag zwar cool sein. Sollte aber nicht der Fall sein. Es sollte öfters so sein, dass gut Organisierte Gruppen bestehen können und der Zerg an sich kein SC gewinnt. Bei WOW mag einiges schrott sien und Abhärtung war ewig ein Sorgenkind. Denn die Idee dahinter ist sehr gut, die Umsetzung ist erst mit Cata deutlich besser. Da es nur noch Schaden reduiert. Aber die BGs sind größtenteils nur durch Zusammenarbeit zu gewinnen und nicht durch Zergen, wer Zergt verliert. Außer der Gegner lässt isch drauf ein, dann kann es anders herum sein. Aber in den meisten Fällen, verliert man mit dem Zerg. 

Ich find durch WOW sehen einige WAR jetzt nicht falsch an oder anders. WAR hat nur ein Problem. Es ist ein PVP spiel und balanced die Klassen, als wäre dass System dahinter sofort super geil und mega perfekt. Es wird auch von einigen nicht in Frage gestellt, weil es ein Gruppenspiel ist und man da ja nicht 1vs1 hat. Ja das ist aber nicht zwingend das Problem von einigen. Denkt ihr echt, einige heulen rum, weil in WOW alle Klassen alles können und bei WAR, man auf einmal nur noch in der Gruppe unterwegs ist?
Ich glaub eher das einige es sich so wünschen.
Dazu währe ich mit Arena vorsichtig. 1. hat WAR ja 6vs6 SC eingeführt, die an sich eine Arena sind. Weil ja einige doch diese 6vs6 Gruppen mögen. 2. Waum sieht jemand die Arena von WAR, wie die bei WOW? Ja keine Vergleiche ziehen, weil WAR vollständig anders ist als WOW, wegen dem Fokus. Aber bei der Arena, sofort an WOW denken? Wie wäre es mit Konzept eines Monsterplays ala HDRO? oder das man Arena Mods hat, die an Warhammer angelehnt sind. Halt Saurierkampf oder Dampfpanzer derbi? Warum net eine Klasse spielen, die anders ist. Einen Arenakämpfer nehmen und mit anderen Skills arbeiten oder von Anfang an sagen. K Erzmagier vs Schwarz Ork ist inbalanced ... dann ist es so Lebt damit. Es geht in der Arena nicht um fairniss, sucht es wo anderes. Es ist Warhammer! Fair ist alles andere. Nur dann zieht man wo wer seine stärke hat und wo die Schwäche. Denn viele Dinge fallen in der Gruppe nicht auf, mit der aber die Klasse zu kämpfen hat. AP reg, Schutzskills, CC möglichkeiten etc.


----------



## Churchak (13. Februar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> WAR hat kein Klassen Balanced. Nur weil man seine Klasse als nicht überstark empfidnen und eine andere ebenfalls, ist es nicht balanced.


heißt im Umkehrschluss aber auch nur weil du mit deiner Klasse nicht klar kommst und dich als überschwach empfindest heißt das noch lange nicht das dem so ist.



Golrik schrieb:


> Balanced ist wenn jeder mit seiner Mechanik arbeiten kann und unter gleichen Bedinungen, etwas errreichen kann, was seine Klasse an sich soll.


Soll also heißen,bei dir ist nen Spiel dann balanced wenn der Letzte DAU endlich seinen Wassereimer umgeschubst bekommt also nie .....



Golrik schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch schon, in meinen Augen aber, dass eben die AP Reg vollständig unbalanced ist. Einige Taktikten unbalanced, von Anfang an. Das Masterysystem und davon Unabhängigen Skills unbalanced in einigen Punkten. Gruppenspiel, aber Gruppendynmaik nicht wirklich balanced.


Hier fängst du wieder an wie nen Blinder der die Farbe Grün beschreibt zu klingen ........ vorallem wenn man bedenkt das das von dir Bemängelte ständig in Bewegung ist.



Golrik schrieb:


> Ja um so geiler wenn eine kleine Gruppe zum zug kommt, heißt es ist ne Ausnahme und das mag zwar cool sein. Sollte aber nicht der Fall sein. Es sollte öfters so sein, dass gut Organisierte Gruppen bestehen können und der Zerg an sich kein SC gewinnt.


Rofl hör endlich auf an WoW (Alterac) zu denken wenn du über WAR schreibst!Gerade in den BGs hat ne org. Grpe die wenigsten Probleme mit nem Zerg allein schon aus dem Grund das gar nicht die kritische Masse an Gegnern da ist um es Unmöglich zu machen auch zu gewinnen.Wenn du dann doch nicht aus dem KL rauskommst dann liegt das an anderen Dingen (bessere Klassen combo,weniger DAUs beim Gegner usw) aber sicher nicht weil der gegner mit nem zerg da ist. 



Golrik schrieb:


> Ich find durch WOW sehen einige WAR jetzt nicht falsch an oder anders. WAR hat nur ein Problem. Es ist ein PVP spiel und balanced die Klassen, als wäre dass System dahinter sofort super geil und mega perfekt.


den muss mir wer erklären,perfektes System durch das man WAR als WoW Spieler anderssieht weil es nen PvP Spiel ist .... hä wer fährt Rad?




Golrik schrieb:


> K Erzmagier vs Schwarz Ork ist inbalanced ... dann ist es so Lebt damit. Es geht in der Arena nicht um fairniss, sucht es wo anderes. Es ist Warhammer! Fair ist alles andere. Nur dann zieht man wo wer seine stärke hat und wo die Schwäche. Denn viele Dinge fallen in der Gruppe nicht auf, mit der aber die Klasse zu kämpfen hat. AP reg, Schutzskills, CC möglichkeiten etc.


Ach sooooooo du brauchst ne Arena damit du begreifen (und es vorallem akzeptieren) kannst das man keinen Balance auf 1v1 Basis in WAR anstrebt sondern das "unfaire" System von Stein,Schere,Papier in nem Grpspiel. 
Der Rest ist doch wieder gemixte Kacke! Wie soll ich in nem 1v1 sehn wo die Schwächen eines Chars sind wenn die Chars fürs Grpspiel designt wurde? Die Archertypen sollen sich ergänzen und miteinander was stärkeres ergeben und nicht ne Armee aus lauter 1v1 Heiopeis ergeben wo es eigendlich scheissegal ist was man spielt macht ja jeder DÄÄÄÄMÄÄÄTSCH ........


----------



## Klos1 (13. Februar 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Wow ist Klassenbalancter und dementsprechend fairer .
> 
> Die War hersteller haben sich nur arbeit erspart es nicht balancter zu machen .
> Denn dann müssten sie jeden 2 mon wie die Wow macher eine Klassen Patch bringen .
> ...



Lol...Wow und Klassenbalance? Ich lache mich gleich tot. Und das sie ständig an den Klassen rumschrauben ist ein Indiz dafür, dass sie es niemals, aber auch wirklich niemals gebacken bekommen werden.
Dass nach einem neuen Addon geschraubt wird, dass ist legitim. Aber sie schrauben immer! Ohne Unterlass. Und Equipment ist in Wow weitaus krasser als in Warhammer. Darüber hinaus will Warhammer ein Massen-PvP-Spiel sein. Wow betrachtet Arena als seinen Haupt-PvP-Content. Dementsprechend balancen sie auch danach. Und obwohl sie es sich so einfach wie kaum ein anderer machen (bisher nur eine neue Klasse in all den Jahren), bekommen sie es nicht gebacken. Wow und Balance? Hör mir bitte auf, dass ist ja lachhaft.


----------



## Todeswolf (13. Februar 2011)

Auch in Daoc gabs oft Stundenlang Gezerge ....was mir dort aber viel mehr Spass gemacht hat wie in War ...

die Gründe für mich !

.zum einen fand ich die RvR Gebiete viel zu klein , besser ein einziges riesiges RvR Gebiet, also so wie es ist viele kleine !
.hat Myth leider nicht verstanden was das Salz in der RvR-Suppe von Daoc war ...und zwar die 3Fraktion oder evtl eine 4...aber 2 sind einfach Mist !!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. Februar 2011)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> .hat Myth leider nicht verstanden was das Salz in der RvR-Suppe von Daoc war ...und zwar die 3Fraktion oder evtl eine 4...aber 2 sind einfach Mist !!


Es waren mal 3 Reiche geplant, das sieht man an den Grünhäuten (Orks und Goblins), dies Plan wurde aber verworden auf Druck aus der Community. Sah wahrscheinlich so aus:

Reich 1 : (Menschen und Zwerge)
Reich 2 : (Orks und Goblins)
Reich 3: (Chaos und Dunkelelfen)

....


----------



## Wolfner (13. Februar 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Es waren mal 3 Reiche geplant, das sieht man an den Grünhäuten (Orks und Goblins), dies Plan wurde aber verworden auf Druck aus der Community. Sah wahrscheinlich so aus:
> 
> Reich 1 : (Menschen und Zwerge)
> Reich 2 : (Orks und Goblins)
> ...



Also so wie ich das gehört habe wurde das auf Wunsch des Publishers schon in der Alpha-Stage verworfen (da wo es noch den Ork-Schamanen als Klasse gab - gibts auch Screenshots). Da kam bestimmt nix von der Community. Einerseits weil das mit den 3 Fraktionen gar nicht bekannt war (ich glaube das mit den Greenskins hat Jeff Hickman erst später mal erwähnt) und andererseits: Warum sollte die Community dagegen gewesen sein? Gerade zu dieser Zeit waren es doch noch zum größten Teil die DAoC-Veteranen, die WAR so aufmerksam verfolgt haben.

Das einzige woran ich mich im Bezug auf Community-Druck erinnern kann, waren die Burgen, die nachträglich in der Beta auf Spielerwunsch eingefügt wurden (eben weil man wollte, dass es mehr wie DAoC ist).


----------



## Monstermarkus (13. Februar 2011)

Duelle sind deswegen nicht interessant genug, weil die Klassenbalance eben hingt und die paar Hansles die da übrig waren, wollten ja nur noch zergen, da verwechselt ihr immer gerne was, bzw lasst es eben so aussehen als ob...

Und zum Thema WAR ist in einem Jahr immernoch da bzw nicht tot...WAR ist doch schon lange Tod, oder wer will mir das Gegenteil erzählen bei dem einem zusammengelegten letzten Deutschen Server und den 5 anderen aus den anderen Ländern.

Ihr macht euch doch nur selbst was vor, da hat ja bald das uralte DAoC noch mehr User...

Ach das ist übrig gegen die Leute anzukämpfen, die eh nur mit rosaroten Brillen rumlaufen und Fanboys sind.
Wenn man klar durchsieht und ehrlich ist, ist das Konzept gescheitert, aber nicht erst seit gestern, sondern schon vor langer Zeit...

Und nun könnt ihr gerne wieder alle Leute die hier einfach nur ehrlich sind und offensichtliche Dinge klar aussprechen versuchen ausehen zu lassen wie dumme Kinder und Prolle und ach haste nicht gesehen, ändert aber dennoch nix dran.

Gruss


----------



## Wolfner (13. Februar 2011)

Duelle sind sinnlos in WAR.
Die Archetypen sind jeweils auf 3 Klassen aufgespalten, daher kann es (und sollte es) niemals 1v1-balanciert sein.


----------



## Cyberpuma (13. Februar 2011)

Mythic hat einfach auf die falsche spieler gruppe gesetzt.

Das ergebnis dieser strategie sieht man jetzt server schliessungen usw. der nächste schritt wird nicht mehr solange dauern.
Ich finds schade das es so gekommen ist, aber auch sieht man wieder das man allein auf pvp spieler nicht setzen kann, dann das pvp ist in warhammer durch aus gut nur reicht sowas eben nicht um ein spiel zu halten. 

Und das pve in warhammer ist so schlecht das einfach viele sich wieder verabschiedet haben das hätte mythic verhindern können in dem sie dort für mehr inhalt gesorgt hätten so war es einfach abzusehen das warhammer im grunde zum scheitern veruteilt ist.


----------



## Kornuk (13. Februar 2011)

Abgesehen, dass WAR einfach vom Gameplay her viel zu langweilig ist (es spielt sich einfach Altbacken, Hölzern... so genau kann man das nicht sagen), ist es auch vom PvP nicht wirklich besser. Imho hätten drei Fraktionen da schon einiges gedreht und dazu ein Open RvR Gebiet, statt das RvR in die Gebiete mit einzubetten.


----------



## Azddel (13. Februar 2011)

Es hat einfach keinen Sinn, mit  dir zu diskutieren, lieber Monster.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dein Threadtitel von vornherein jede positive Meldung eigentlich kategorisch ausschließt, fährst du deine Argumentation jetzt nur noch auf der Mitleids- und Beleidigtenschiene. Kann man im Grunde nichts mehr drauf antworten.


----------



## Boccanegra (13. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Gruppen PvP macht mehr Spaß als Solo PvP. Wers nicht kennt, der verstehts auch nicht.



In welche steinernen Tafeln ist denn das gemeißelt? 

Anders gesagt: De gustibus non est disputandum. Was meint, dass es sinnlos ist über Geschmacksurteile zu streiten, und was dem einen gefällt, muss einem anderen nicht notwendig gefallen. 


Persönlich meine ich, dass je vielfältiger ein Spiel aufgestellt ist, desto eher wird es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker ansprechen, und um so erfolgreicher wird es auf dem Markt sein. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, womit Geschmacksurteile, die über die eigene Person hinausgehen - im Sinne von "Gruppen PvP macht mehr Spaß als Solo PvP" - vollkommen sinnbefreit sind. Um so günstiger, wenn es ein Spiel versteht "Futter" für unterschiedliche Geschmäcker anzubieten.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Februar 2011)

Kornuk schrieb:


> Abgesehen, dass WAR einfach vom Gameplay her viel zu langweilig ist (es spielt sich einfach Altbacken, Hölzern... so genau kann man das nicht sagen), ist es auch vom PvP nicht wirklich besser. Imho hätten drei Fraktionen da schon einiges gedreht und dazu ein Open RvR Gebiet, statt das RvR in die Gebiete mit einzubetten.



Das gleiche habe ich letztens auch über meinen letzten Ausflug in WoW gedacht. Horrende Delays (hey, ich kann meine Zauber shcon 0,4sek vor Ende neu casten; hey, ich kann den GCD umgehen. Oder das auf Tastendruck nix passiert. Kein WUnder das Button-smashing angesagt ist. Wenn ich nämlich beim Schurken nur einmal meucheln drücke, dann kommt es in 60% der Fälle nicht durch. Erst wenn man wie ein wilder auf die Taste hämmert kommt sie mit leichter Verzögerung auch an), trotz mieser Grafik nur 16 FPS im Durchschnitt (WAR hat bei mir im Durchschnitt 30, in größeren Schlachten 15-20). Einfallslose Animationen und davon auch nur eine äußerst begrenzte Anzahl (Durchschnittlich 4 Schlag Animationen, 3-4 Autohits, 3 Schussanimationen und 3 Zauberanimationen pro Volk. Der Brightwizzard alleine hat schon 6 Zauberanimationen, jeder CHars hat 4-5 Autohitanimationen. Es gibt zwischen 4 und 8 Nahkampfanimationen und nochmal 3-5 Schussanimationen. Je nach Volk eben) Teilweise verzögert aufpoppende Gegner (gerade wenn amn schnell durch die Gegend reitet), massive Phasing Fehler (oh Gilneas ist überflutet... nein doch nicht... oh nun noch mehr, nein doch nicht... oh nun doch wieder...-.-) und kleine Bugs. Animationshänger (der Taure, der seinen 2händer 3 Schläge lang nur in die Luft hält xD) und -überspringer. etc etc etc.

Das nur mal als kleinen Exkurs, dass kein Spiel perfekt ist. Das sind übrigens alles keine Gründe, warum ich WoW schlecht finden oder damit aufhören würde 

EDIT: grad gesehen:
Boccanegra, natürlich kann man es nicht so undifferenziert betrachten, aber ich kenne kaum einen Spieler, dem Solo PvP noch wirklich viel Spaß gemacht hat, nachdem er Gruppen PvP austesten konnte. Und das bezieht sich jetzt nicht nur auf WAR. Schließlich gibts PvP auch in anderen Spielen 


> Um so günstiger, wenn es ein Spiel versteht "Futter" für unterschiedliche Geschmäcker anzubieten.


Ja, nur das Mehr nicht immer gleich besser bedeutet. Je MEHR Komponenten es gibt, desto schwerer kann man sie vereinen. Desto schwerer ist der Fokus zu halten. Warum ist das PvP in WoW wohl nur das ungeliebte Stiefkind. Weil die Leute PvE machen sollen. Genauso ist es bei WAR. Man kann von mir aus gerne mehr PvE bringen, solange der primäre Fokus beim PvP bleibt. Es ist nur schwierig das abzugleichen. Das hat Mythic selbst schon an DAoC gesehen.


----------



## Boccanegra (13. Februar 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Duelle sind sinnlos in WAR.
> Die Archetypen sind jeweils auf 3 Klassen aufgespalten, daher kann es (und sollte es) niemals 1v1-balanciert sein.



Auch wenn das in Bezug auf WAR sicherlich stimmen mag, in gewisser Weise finde ich es doch schade, dass in einer Welt der Archetypen, wie es WAR, zumindest in der Lore, doch recht eigentlich ist, Duelle, wie Du sagst, sinnlos sind. Wenn ich ein literarisches Werk herausgreife, das sozusagen exemplarisch Krieg in einer Welt der Archetypen schildert, nämlich die Illias, den Krieg um Troja, dann finde ich hier, eingebettet und verknüpft in Massenschlachten, zahlreiche Einzelkämpfe. Eigentlich ist sogar die ganze Story um den Krieg für und wider Troja um diese Einzelkämpfe und Kämpfe in kleinen Gruppen aufgebaut, auch wenn dann schließlich die Stadt, und mit ihr der Krieg, im Finale eines Massenangriffs ihr Ende findet. Und ist es nicht irgendwie auch das, was wir von einem derartigen Spiel, einer Welt wie WAR, wollen? Uns fühlen als wären wir mehr als kleine Rädchen im Getriebe? Als wären wir unsererseits Teil des Archetypus eines Helden, der sich, Mann gegen Mann (ich verzichte hier auf alle politisch/gesellschaftlich korrekten gendergerechten Ableitungen), dem Feind stellt? Rädchen sind wir im Alltag. In der Welt der Archetpyen ist es eine Lust Held zu sein. Und der Held ist immer, nun, wenn nicht gerade alleine, so doch niemals Teil einer Masse, niemals nur Rädchen.

Okay, das hat nur mehr peripher direkt mit WAR zu tun, und ist nur Ausdruck eines gewissen Bedauerns, dass das Spiel nicht erfüllen kann, was es der Lore nach sein könnte.


----------



## Boccanegra (13. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> EDIT: grad gesehen:
> Boccanegra, natürlich kann man es nicht so undifferenziert betrachten, aber ich kenne kaum einen Spieler, dem Solo PvP noch wirklich viel Spaß gemacht hat, nachdem er Gruppen PvP austesten konnte. Und das bezieht sich jetzt nicht nur auf WAR. Schließlich gibts PvP auch in anderen Spielen


Ich würde sagen, dass allen Spielern, die mit Liebe und Begeisterung, und nicht zuletzt Können, einen Hexenjäger oder eine Hexenkriegerin spielen, der Einzelkampf sehr viel mehr Spaß macht als das Laufen mit und in der Masse. Andernfalls sie schlicht bei der falschen Klasse sind. Ein Hexenjäger, der mit und in der Gruppe läuft, ist in jedem Lineup imo ein verschwendeter Spot.


Selbst bei WAR, das ich zugegebenermaßen aktuell nicht mehr spiele (aber vielleicht komme ich ja auch irgendwann wieder), sind mir übrigens einige Leute aufgefallen, die ihr Vergnügen im PVP nicht im Laufen mit der Masse, sondern abseits davon in Kämpfen in kleinen Gruppen oder gar alleine suchten. Mir fallen da etwa auf Seiten der Zerstörung auf dem Server Drakenwald die beiden Zeloten ein ... ah, ich kann mich gerade nicht an die Namen erinnern, Mur-irgendwas? ...  die sich ihre Opfer abseits der Masse suchten. Diese wenigen Einzelnen sind es, denen ich persönlich im PVP stets Respekt zollte, nicht jenen "Helden", die stets mit der großen Horde laufen, alleine aber den Kampf meiden. Ich selber habe mir aber auch mit meiner Hexenjägerin lieber einzelne Gegner abseits der Masse gesucht. Massen-PVP (und abseits der Scenarien ist Gruppen-PVP fast immer Massen-PVP) ist meines nicht. 

Ist eben eine Frage der persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Februar 2011)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Auch wenn das in Bezug auf WAR sicherlich stimmen mag, in gewisser Weise finde ich es doch schade, dass in einer Welt der Archetypen, wie es WAR, zumindest in der Lore, doch recht eigentlich ist, Duelle, wie Du sagst, sinnlos sind. Wenn ich ein literarisches Werk herausgreife, das sozusagen exemplarisch Krieg in einer Welt der Archetypen schildert, nämlich die Illias, den Krieg um Troja, dann finde ich hier, eingebettet und verknüpft in Massenschlachten, zahlreiche Einzelkämpfe. Eigentlich ist sogar die ganze Story um den Krieg für und wider Troja um diese Einzelkämpfe und Kämpfe in kleinen Gruppen aufgebaut, auch wenn dann schließlich die Stadt, und mit ihr der Krieg, im Finale eines Massenangriffs ihr Ende findet. Und ist es nicht irgendwie auch das, was wir von einem derartigen Spiel, einer Welt wie WAR, wollen? Uns fühlen als wären wir mehr als kleine Rädchen im Getriebe? Als wären wir unsererseits Teil des Archetypus eines Helden, der sich, Mann gegen Mann (ich verzichte hier auf alle politisch/gesellschaftlich korrekten gendergerechten Ableitungen), dem Feind stellt? Rädchen sind wir im Alltag. In der Welt der Archetpyen ist es eine Lust Held zu sein. Und der Held ist immer, nun, wenn nicht gerade alleine, so doch niemals Teil einer Masse, niemals nur Rädchen.
> 
> Okay, das hat nur mehr peripher direkt mit WAR zu tun, und ist nur Ausdruck eines gewissen Bedauerns, dass das Spiel nicht erfüllen kann, was es der Lore nach sein könnte.




Du kannst auch immer ein Held sein. Man kann mit Geschick auch schwere Gegner besiegen und sich immer einen Namen machen. Das ist der Vorteil von WAR. Nicht jeder ist ein Held und wird so peu-a-peu dahin geschleust. In WoW rennen z.B. nur Helden rum. Jeder, wirklich jeder wird als Held vermarktet. So sehr, dass das Wort in dem Spiel keine Bedeutung hat. Das war fürher mal anders, aber damals ist eben nicht heute. In WAR ist man zu allererst mal Teil seiner Fraktion. Nicht undebingt kein kleines Rädchen, aber eben ein Soldat. EIn Held wird man durch eigene Leistung. Duelle spielen da genauso rein, wie Engagement, Kampfgeist und taktisches Denken. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man von vorneherein im 1on1 keine Chance hat. Gerade gute Spieler fallen ja dadurch auf, dass sie in widrigen Umständen (z.B. Kampf gegen Konterklasse) als Sieger hervorgehen. Usw. Ich finde es gibt in WAR mehr "Helden" als in anderen (Themepark)MMOs. Leute, an die man sich erinnert. Die man fürchtet oder sich freut, wenn sie mit einem kämpfen. Leute, bei denen sofort die gesamte Fraktion auf den Beinen ist. Das hast du in WoW z.B. nicht. Da wirst du sogar noch geflamed, wenn du besser bist als der Durchschnitt.

Aber egal.

Ich bun btw auch Hexenjäger und ich muss sagen: Ein HJ/HK ist kein verschwendeter Platz in einem guten Line Up. Auch in KT Größe nicht. Natürlich, in einem unkoordinierten Haufen bringt der HJ wenig, aber wenn die Leute halbwegs wissen was sie tun, dann kann so ein Flankenangriff mit 2-3 HJs + villeicht noch einem Pouncenden WL ganz schön verheerend sein. Weit mehr als so mancher AoE^^

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass gerade mit 1.4 der Kleingruppenkampf zugenommen hat. Es laufen nun viele Gruppen und kleine KTs durch die Gegend und kaum noch der Mega Zerg. Da kann es schon so manche epische Schlacht in den Straßen Praags geben, wenn ein HJ, ein Sigmarpriester und ein Schwertmeister alleine Welle um Welle der Gegner aufhalten  oder man durch die Gegend reitet und plötzlich vor einem eine feindliche Armee langmarschiert.
hach. Das ist ein tolles Gefühl


----------



## Monstermarkus (13. Februar 2011)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> Mythic hat einfach auf die falsche spieler gruppe gesetzt.
> 
> Das ergebnis dieser strategie sieht man jetzt server schliessungen usw. der nächste schritt wird nicht mehr solange dauern.
> Ich finds schade das es so gekommen ist, aber auch sieht man wieder das man allein auf pvp spieler nicht setzen kann, dann das pvp ist in warhammer durch aus gut nur reicht sowas eben nicht um ein spiel zu halten.
> ...



Meine Rede. 
Wenigstens sind Einige dabei, die einfach ehrlich sind und die Fakten klar ansprechen und genug Weitsicht und Umsicht besitzen, um das zu erkennen, was viele schon nach kurzer Zeit nach Release prophezeit hatten, dazu musste man nicht mal gross Erfahrung besitzen um das zu erkennen.

Die Diskussion ist doch eh von vornherein schon entschieden gewesen zu gunsten der WAR-Kritiker. Mich überrascht es nicht sonderlich das man wie immer und überall in den Foren auf die Leute trifft, die einen ständig versuchen zu diskreditieren, auch wenn man, in dem Falle ja sogar, mit nicht zu wiederlegenden Fakten aufwartet und der Beweis ganz offen vor einem liegt.

Statt auf diese Leute zu hören, die einem ständig erzählen wollen wie wunderbar alles ist, selbst wenn man in Flammen steht, sollte man beim nächsten mal auf Leute mit teils mehr als 20-jähriger Erfahrung eingehen, die haben das schon sehr früh erkannt und zum Teil erstklassige Vorschläge und Ideen gebracht, von denen, wenn überhaupt, viel zu spät welche halbherzig umgesetzt wurden.

Ich fand DAoC damals richtig gut und auch WAR hatte grosses Potential. Da kann man nur hoffen beim "Teil 3" der Geschichte, sollte es sie geben, geht man bessere Wege.
Es muss deswegen nicht zu absoluten Massenware werden und der Inhalt dadurch trivial gehalten, aber hier und da muss eben weit mehr her als es in WAR aktuell der Fall ist.

So denne...

Gruss


----------



## AtomicSquirrel (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe war rr70 von 80 als ich aufgehöhrt habe, fande Balance war gut, an den standerts von anderen mmorpgs gemessen. Aber ich habe aufgehöhrt weil einfach nix neues mehr kommt. Ist man einmal sohoch hat man alles schon X mal gemacht und auf dauer halt auch nicht so geil. Aber war das mmorpg das ich am längsten überhaupt gespielt habe. Neuer Content und ich mache wieder mit!  und Duell gibt es in War, einfach mal alleine durch Prag laufen wen nicht grade der Zerg los ist, oder einfach mal mit der anderen seite verabreden. Aber würde ich nur mit gutem Gear versuchen.


----------



## Lilrolille (13. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Meine Rede.
> Wenigstens sind Einige dabei, die einfach ehrlich sind und die Fakten klar ansprechen und genug Weitsicht und Umsicht besitzen, um das zu erkennen, was viele schon nach kurzer Zeit nach Release prophezeit hatten, dazu musste man nicht mal gross Erfahrung besitzen um das zu erkennen.
> 
> Die Diskussion ist doch eh von vornherein schon entschieden gewesen zu gunsten der WAR-Kritiker. Mich überrascht es nicht sonderlich das man wie immer und überall in den Foren auf die Leute trifft, die einen ständig versuchen zu diskreditieren, auch wenn man, in dem Falle ja sogar, mit nicht zu wiederlegenden Fakten aufwartet und der Beweis ganz offen vor einem liegt.
> ...



Welche Diskussion? Du sagst "WAR ist Mist" und jeder der was dagegen sagt wird deinerseits als "Fanboy" abgestempelt. Was du als Fakten und Beweise vorlegts (oder glaubts), ist eigentlich nichts anderes als deine Meinung.

Mehr als 20jährige Erfahrung? Ich hoffe du meinst nicht dich damit. Für mich klingst du nämlich nicht anders, als jeder andere X-beliebige Poster in jedem X-beliebigen Spieleforum, der mit Spiel X nicht zurecht kam.

LG,
Lilro


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Februar 2011)

l





Wolfner schrieb:


> Duelle sind sinnlos in WAR.
> Die Archetypen sind jeweils auf 3 Klassen aufgespalten, daher kann es (und sollte es) niemals 1v1-balanciert sein.




Eigentlich komisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass im Warhammer-Tabletop (also da wo wirklich Armeen aufeinandertreffen) Duelle ein wichtiger Regelbestandteil sind...


Wie auch immer: ich stimme dem TE insofern zu als dass ich finde, dass Rollenspiel-PvP einen soliden Unterbau braucht. Bei Counterstrike reicht es zu sagen: "Ihr seid Terroristen, ihr Spezialkräfte, durchladen und los."
In einem Rollenspiel möchte ich wissen wer ich bin, wo ich bin, und warum ich das mache. WAR versucht einem das zwar im PvE-Part nahezubringen, aber das läuft so hektisch und überdreht, dass man zwischen Erfolgen und Levelups kaum zum Luftholen kommt. Nach 10 Leveln hatte ich das Gefühl durch einen netten Ulthuan-Vergnügungspark gelaufen zu sein aber nicht wirklich die Warhammer-Welt besucht zu haben. Einen Anteil daran wird sicher auch die trockene Grafik mit ihren stocksteifen Animationen geliefert haben (wenn ich schon bei der Charaktererstellung das kleinere Übel wählen muss, hats das Spiel anschließend natürlich umso schwerer mich reinzuziehen). RvR funktioniert aber nunmal nur dann richtig gut, wenn auch eine emotionale Bindung zum jeweiligen "Reich" besteht.


----------



## AtomicSquirrel (13. Februar 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Einen Anteil daran wird sicher auch die trockene Grafik mit ihren stocksteifen Animationen geliefert haben (wenn ich schon bei der Charaktererstellung das kleinere Übel wählen muss, hats das Spiel anschließend natürlich umso schwerer mich reinzuziehen). RvR funktioniert aber nunmal nur dann richtig gut, wenn auch eine emotionale Bindung zum jeweiligen "Reich" besteht.



Ich persönlich fand immer das vorallem das Aussehen der Sets sehr ansprechend, bis jetzt fand ich das war das best gestalteste mmorpg ist. Nicht zu viel geläuchte und liebe im Detail. Aber über Geschmack läst sich ja nicht streiten


----------



## Wolfner (13. Februar 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Eigentlich komisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass im Warhammer-Tabletop (also da wo wirklich Armeen aufeinandertreffen) Duelle ein wichtiger Regelbestandteil sind...



Schon, ja... 
Deswegen dachte ich anfangs ehrlichgesagt auch, dass der (interface-mäßig ansich implementierte) /duell Befehl mal reinkommen würde.
Aber was soll man machen, später hab ich mir die Frage, obs denn wirklich mal eingefügt wird, mit Theorycrafting quasi selber beantwortet


----------



## Pymonte (13. Februar 2011)

Duelle sind aber zwischen Spielern gleicher Fraktion... die finde ich im TTop nun gar nicht  Herausforderungen fände ich auch toll, ist vermutlich aber schwierig zu implementieren und leicht auszunutzen.
Ansonsten kann man ja jederzeit ein Duell mit den Gegnern haben. Es besteht halt die Gefahr, dass Andere eingreifen (wie bei /Duel btw auch). EIne Herausforderung wäre, wie schon gesagt, cool, aber dann könnten sich Spieler absprechen und sich so unverwundbar für andere machen (da man ja nicht eingreifen darf) oder wahllos Feiglingsdebuffs verteilen, etc.

So gesehen braucht man Duelle nur für Kämpfe gegen die eigene Fraktion und da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin. Feinde kann ich auch so angreifen^^


----------



## DerTingel (14. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Ja meine 2 Wochen gratis Spielzeit sind nun vorbei und mein Fazit ist, es hat sich nix getan...
> 
> Wie es aussieht brauch jedes PvP-orientierte Fantasyspiel als Grundlage aber anständiges PvE, sonst geht die Rechnung nicht auf.
> 
> ...



braucht da jemand n taschentuch 



Rorgak schrieb:


> Gruppen PvP in Warhammer macht in 5% der Fälle Spaß, so ist meine Erfahrung. Ansonsten wirst du weggeprügelt oder prügelst arme Schweine weg........und wenn man sich mal wieder tot such nach ner Gruppe oder Leuten um einen KT zu machen....wird es schnell frustig.
> 
> Hm waren Ratten nicht die Antwort auf LdT grinden;-)
> 
> ...



naja, mit meinem rr35 magus hol ich dir trotzdem schon mit einem assist partner die leute von den zinnen...da brauch ich keine grp oder keinen kt. 
nichts mit dauerhaft gemosht werden...



zarix schrieb:


> Am meisten spaß macht War wenn alles zum positiven für sich verläuft.
> 
> Doch läuft alles zum negativen für sich , macht War alles andere als Spaß .



naja, ist das nicht bei allem im leben so? sport macht auch am meisten spaß wenn man gewinnt. 



Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Man kann sich noch so sehr gegen PvE auflehnen, wenn man einen guten Spielerzufluss haben und halten möchte, braucht es gepflegtes PvE.



wer braucht sowas? ich schrieb schon an anderer stelle, wofür brauche ich 200server? mir reichts wenn ein server gefüllt ist, und die spieleranzahl dafür wird sicherlich noch sehr lange vorhanden sein.
ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine lust auf massen an pve-spielern, die eh keine lust auf pvp haben und sich nur aufgrund ihrer täglichen quest einmal für ein sz anmelden und sich ohne hirn und verstand wegschnetzeln lassen, so wie es bei WOW der fall ist. 
als einigermaßen fähiger spieler hat man in WOW doch keine konkurrenz im pvp...da rennen einem nur opfer vor der waffe rum. 



Lilrolille schrieb:


> Was ist denn die "Konterklasse" eines Damageerzis? Sorry, der musste sein <3



dmg zelot...



Klos schrieb:


> ...Klassenbalance? ...



ist ein großer mythos...wird es nie geben, ausser man gibt jeder klasse die gleichen skills...
ansonsten besteht die klassenbalance aus ständiger veränderung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (14. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Duelle sind aber zwischen Spielern gleicher Fraktion...


Wenn wir schon am klugscheißen sind: nicht zwangsweise.

Und "Herausforderungen" im Tabletop sind natürlich Herausforderungen zum Duell (und nicht etwa zum Gesangswettbewerb...)


----------



## Wolfner (14. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Duelle sind aber zwischen Spielern gleicher Fraktion... die finde ich im TTop nun gar nicht



Nä... überhaupt nicht :-B


Ich glaube nichts hat mich am Ork-RP damals mehr gestört, als Spielern der eigenen Fraktion nicht aufs Maul hauen zu können.
In Warhammer kämpft alles gegen jeden und zwar immer. Die meisten sind diszipliniert genug es nicht zu tun, aber die Orks hauen sich selbst am Schlachtfeld noch gegenseitig die Schädel ein. 
Das würde zwar in WAR weniger Sinn machen aber abseits vom Schlachtengetümmel (wo immerhin ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil von WAR stattfindet) kämpfen ja auch Imperiale gegen Imperiale, Chaosstämme gegen Chaosstämme, Skaven gegen Skaven und Tiermenschen gegen sowieso alles.
Selbst die Zwerge schreiben Grolle gegen die eigenen Leute auf.

Betrachte die internen Zwistigkeiten meinetwegen nicht als "Duelle", aber gekämpft wird genug in den eigenen Reihen. Genug um eine Duell-Funktion einzuführen (wenns denn klassentechnisch Sinn gemacht hätte).


----------



## Churchak (14. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Meine Rede.
> Wenigstens sind Einige dabei, die einfach ehrlich sind und die Fakten klar ansprechen und genug Weitsicht und Umsicht besitzen, um das zu erkennen, was viele schon nach kurzer Zeit nach Release prophezeit hatten, dazu musste man nicht mal gross Erfahrung besitzen um das zu erkennen.


Was erkennen? Das WAR bald Tot ist oder wat? Ach Hase das Geseire von den "Erkennern" hört man nun seit über 2 Jahren die haben schon im Dezember 2008 erkannt das WAR quasi die nächsten Tage tot ist und seid dem erkennen die das jeden Monat neu .......... 



Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist doch eh von vornherein schon entschieden gewesen zu gunsten der WAR-Kritiker. Mich überrascht es nicht sonderlich das man wie immer und überall in den Foren auf die Leute trifft, die einen ständig versuchen zu diskreditieren, auch wenn man, in dem Falle ja sogar, mit nicht zu wiederlegenden Fakten aufwartet und der Beweis ganz offen vor einem liegt.


Die Diskusion war von vornherrein tot weil du mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten ( PvE in WAR ist Scheiße weil man nicht genug EXPe für Quests bekommt und deswegen keine Lust hat sich die Welt anzuschauen o Ton deinerseits ) daher kommst wo man sich als MMO Spieler an den Kopf greift.
Dazu kommt dann noch dein provokanter Threadtitel und deine ganze Jammer/Trotzart einer beleidigten Leberwurst weil hier Leute nicht deiner Meinung sind welcher sich in jeden deiner Posts fortsetzt.



Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Statt auf diese Leute zu hören, die einem ständig erzählen wollen wie wunderbar alles ist, selbst wenn man in Flammen steht, sollte man beim nächsten mal auf Leute mit teils mehr als 20-jähriger Erfahrung eingehen, die haben das schon sehr früh erkannt und zum Teil erstklassige Vorschläge und Ideen gebracht, von denen, wenn überhaupt, viel zu spät welche halbherzig umgesetzt wurden.


Naja dich kannst du damit nicht meinen ........ wenn doch es gibt doch Fördergelder vom Staat,mach deine eigenen Firma auf und programmier das Super RvR Spiel was dir vorschwebt,ich helfe dir auch als Alpha/Beta Tester.Wenn man dich so liest kann das es ja nicht so schwer sein so was zu basteln und es auch noch Massentauglich zu machen man muss halt nur auf all die Leute mit 20 Jahren Erfahrung hören ........ *prust*



Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Ich fand DAoC damals richtig gut und auch WAR hatte grosses Potential. Da kann man nur hoffen beim "Teil 3" der Geschichte, sollte es sie geben, geht man bessere Wege.
> Es muss deswegen nicht zu absoluten Massenware werden und der Inhalt dadurch trivial gehalten, aber hier und da muss eben weit mehr her als es in WAR aktuell der Fall ist.


Ich fand DaoC damals auch so super das ich es 5 Jahre spielte und verknüpfe mit dem Spiel viele tolle Erinnerungen.Allerdings verfalle ich nun nicht in in rosarote Erinnerungs Fantasie und blende alles aus was in DaoC nicht so super war und was einen da auf den Zeiger ging.Den genau das machst du. Schon allein mit der Behauptung das PvE wär da super gewesen ist da doch eher nen Schuss in den Ofen,oder besser Ansichtssache,nicht umsonst hat DaoC gut 50% der Leute verloren als da nen PvE Addon gebracht wurde was so stark ins PvP eingriff das man gezwungen war PvE zu machen ob man wollte oder nicht.Nicht umsonst hat man später ToA so stark banalisiert das man da in kürzester zeit durch ist um wieder am RvR teilnehmen zu können OHNE das man Ewigkeiten im PvE festhing.
Schlussendlich ist DaoC PvE nur übelster Grind auch wenn man sagen muss das mit ToA doch eigentlich nen paar nette Ideen in Sachen PvE gekommen sind aber halt auch viel zu viel Müll.
Um es abzuschließen Daoc hat man nicht wegen dem PvE gespielt (da ist man damals lieber zu EQ oderspäter WoW gegangen) sondern wegen dem RvR,PvE war/ist immer nur Mittel zum Zweck gewesen,so wie es halt in WAR schlussendlich auch ist. Also hör doch endlich auf immer von DaoC als Gral zu quaken noch biste nicht der einzige Überlebende der es mal gespielt hat.

@Pretende

Wozu sollt man bei TT seine eigenen Charaktermodele gegen sich kämpfen lassen (und das mit pech noch mehrere Runden) wenn dem gegenüber der Feind steht und angreift?Oder von mir aus die Charaktermodele zwichen 2 Verbündeten?Sorry das ist Hahnebüchen.

@Wolfner 

Damit hast du recht allerdings sind das dann in dem Fall nicht die gleichen Fraktionen sondern halt die Bad Moons gegen Garkuks Jungens oder wat weiss ich die sozusagen ihre eigene Fraktion bilden.Duelle auf dem Tisch gibts aber innerhalb der Fraktion nicht (mal von den Grünhäuten abgesehn mit ihrer Stänkerregel).
Anderseits ist ja auch klar das es im TT ne Möglichkeit/Erklärung geben muss das sich gleiche Völker auch bekämpfen können,schlussendlich ist es immer noch nen Strategiespiel deren Grundidee es ist das 2 Leute mit 2 Armeen gegen einander kämpfen.Wär halt doof wenn zu nem Wettbewerb 20 leute kommen und 10 davon nicht gegeneinander spielen können weil sie die selben Armeen gesammelt haben.

Im übrigen redet man hier glaube von 2 Sachen.Einmal von Duellen innerhalb der Fraktion also ne art plänkeln zum Zeitvertreib der einen nix weiter bringt auser halt bissel paar Sachen zu testen und Duellen ala WoW Arena der einem RPs bringt.Aber da mag ich mich auch täuschen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. Februar 2011)

Duelle gibt es im TT nicht klar. Aber Warhammer online kopiert nicht das Tabletop, dann wäre es ja enorm schlecht. Wo sind dann die Musiker, Standartenträger und Regimenter? Aber in der Warhammerwelt ist es an der Tagesordnung. Duelle sind täglich Prot und wer muss was unangreifbar machen? Damit keiner eingreift etc. Wieso muss man es so machen? Gibt es keine andere Option oder muss man die Duell Gegner auf einmal direkt Fair behandeln?
Ein Duell ist ein Duell und fertig, was einige Völker und Personen darunter verstehen ist nunja ... die Orks gehören zu den Völkern die das ja gut beweisen.
Gerade bei den Orks ist ne Schlägerrei an der Tages Ordnung und ob sie sich mit Chaoskrieger prügeln oder selbst, ist dem Ork egal und da scheißen die auch Bündnisse und Befehle von Waaaghbossen. Der ist eh nie da, der sitzt in der chaosstadt, also hat der nichts zu melden und die Bosse machen ja auch nichts =), also warum net keilen?
Hexenjäger gehören doch auch zu der Fraktion, die sich bezahlen lassen oder ehrlich sind. Egal wie Duell gehören überall im Imperium und bei den Elfen zum guten Ton, bei Zwergen ist es damit das Bier besser schmeckt, bei Orks und Chaos geht es um die Stärken etc. Alle Völker haben Grund Duelle zu führen und nur weil man da so ein WOW Duellmodus haben muss, weil ja der WOW Duell Modus der einzige ist und der erfolgreichste der Welt? Ich find schon erstaunlich, dass einige zwar immer sagen WOW ist schlecht, WAR ist nicht WOW und soweiter. Wenn es aber um Quests geht, Duell, Arena geht etc. wird sofort WOW gezückt.
Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, dass man doch net den alten Kaffee nehmen muss. Man kann doch hier und da eben mit neuen Idee auch Punkten. Man muss ja kein neues Spiel erfinden, aber coole Duell Modi. Questgeber die ihre Items nicht Freiwillig rausrücken ... erkläre mal ein Ork, warum er der guten Spalta abgeben soll ^^ oder Arenen, in den man nicht mit seiner Klasse kämpft. Dafür sind ja SC gut.

Also DAoC war zwar sehr gut. Aber das Problem, es sind alte Konzepte. Mit Fehler etc. Das man bei Mythic vieles davon übernimmt, hätte ja keine Ahnen können und das man die Erfolgreichen Dinge nimmt oder verbessert, hat man ja auch kaum gesehen.

Das im Warhammer Universum jeder gegen jeden ist, war schon immer so. Nur weil jetzt die Ordnung, Ordnung heißt, heißt das noch lange nichts. Hochelfen würden laut Hintergrund, eher Altdorf brennen lassen, als ihre Insel verlassen! Zwerge haben zwar einen Eid, aber diesen erfüllen sie immer und halten sich daran. Aber wie viele sie entsenden ist die Sache der Zwerge und fall es je ein Menschthronbesitzer wagen sollte, die Zwerge auf ihren Eid hin zu weißen und zu meinen "ihr schickt zu wenig", ziehen sich die Zwerge sofort zurück. Damit haben sie kein Problem! Die Menschen selbst trauen sich nicht. Ein Sigmarpriester der Feuermagier nicht beobachtet, ein Hexenjäger der 0 Probleme mit dem obrsten des Feuerordens hat "Hach ja ich hab keine Zeit, aber ich weiß ich hab Chaosanhänger in meinen reihen, kümmert euch drum". Sowas ist der Tot für den obersten des Feuerordens, ob durch eine Kugel der Hexenjäger oder einen Trupp Sigmarpriester und Soldaten. Verrat wird zu solchen Zeiten nicht gedultet. Warhammer ist nicht nur "Krieg" und bla wir töten und frieden gibts net. Warhammer ist Misstrauen, Verrat und der Feind im Inneren. Daher gibt es überall Grund für Duelle und Misstrauen. Bei Völkern wie Chaos und Orks, brauch ich glaub net erst Anfang ^^. Das die sich ordentlich auf die Nase geben ist klar. Die einen wegen faulen Fisch . .. ähm Gork ... oder war es Mork. Die anderen, weil sie Champion sein wollen. In den reihen des chaos auf andere zu vertrauen, ist glaub ich der eigenen Tot =)


----------



## HMC-Pretender (14. Februar 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> @Pretende
> 
> Wozu sollt man bei TT seine eigenen Charaktermodele gegen sich kämpfen lassen (und das mit pech noch mehrere Runden) wenn dem gegenüber der Feind steht und angreift?Oder von mir aus die Charaktermodele zwichen 2 Verbündeten?Sorry das ist Hahnebüchen.



Du bringst hier die Posts von mir und Pymonte durcheinander. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es im Tabletop Duelle gibt (die dort regelbedingt ausschließlich zwischen Kämpfern verfeindeter Armeen stattfinden). Pymonte war der Meinung, dass dies keine Duelle sind, weil Duelle "zwischen Spielern gleicher Fraktion stattfinden". Wie er zu dieser Auffassung kommt hat er nicht ausgeführt, weshalb ich ihn darauf hingewiesen habe, dass dem keineswegs überall so ist.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Februar 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Du bringst hier die Posts von mir und Pymonte durcheinander. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es im Tabletop Duelle gibt (die dort regelbedingt ausschließlich zwischen Kämpfern verfeindeter Armeen stattfinden). Pymonte war der Meinung, dass dies keine Duelle sind, weil Duelle "zwischen Spielern gleicher Fraktion stattfinden". Wie er zu dieser Auffassung kommt hat er nicht ausgeführt, weshalb ich ihn darauf hingewiesen habe, dass dem keineswegs überall so ist.



Doch das habe ich ausgeführt.

Ein Duell kannst du auch derzeit schon in WAR haben, d.h. Spieler einzeln bekämpfen. Dazu brauchst du keinen Befehl. Daher braucht man Duell-Befehle nur für Kämpfe gegen die eigene Fraktion. Was zwar ab und an richtig sein kann, aber nicht wirklich Spielrelevant ist, da jedes Volk, selbst Orks, sich lieber auf den Feind, anstatt auf ihre eigenen Leute stürzen. (Stänkerei ist ja nur auf dem Weg zum Feind und nicht im Kampf  )

Für ein 1on1 Duell Befehl mit dem Feind bräuchte man eine Herausforderung. Sodass dann nur noch der Herausfordernde und der Herausforderer kämpfen, wie im TTop und andere nicht eingreifen. Das könnte man aber leicht ausnutzen und Unsinn damit machen, etc. Muss ich ja nicht nochmal erklären.

So gesehen, braucht man derzeit keinen Duell- Befehl in WAR, außer man möchte gegen seine eigene Fraktion kämpfen.

q.e.d.


----------



## Churchak (14. Februar 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Du bringst hier die Posts von mir und Pymonte durcheinander. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es im Tabletop Duelle gibt (die dort regelbedingt ausschließlich zwischen Kämpfern verfeindeter Armeen stattfinden). Pymonte war der Meinung, dass dies keine Duelle sind, weil Duelle "zwischen Spielern gleicher Fraktion stattfinden". Wie er zu dieser Auffassung kommt hat er nicht ausgeführt, weshalb ich ihn darauf hingewiesen habe, dass dem keineswegs überall so ist.



ähm nö mal grob zusammengefasst

Du: es gibt beim TT duelle die ein wichtiger regelbestand sind
Pymonte: aber nicht untereinander in der eigenen Fraktion im Sinne gleiches Team
Du: Nicht Zwangsweise 
Ich: das von dir gequotete

OK mal nen anderer Ansatz. Seh es mal so,WAR ist aufs TT bezogen nen 3v3 Partie mit 2 Teams wo jeder ne eigene Rasse hat und da wird keiner nen Duell mit nem Champ/Helden aus dem eigenem Team anfangen.
Man muss halt auch sehn das nen Schlacht im TT immer nur ne den Augenblick wiederspiegelt und im Prinzip ist es halt bei WAR nicht anders es(nennen es wir mal) simuliert nen gewissen Augenblick in dem halt mal zwichen den 3 Fraktionen im Team nen Burgfrieden herrscht.


----------



## zarix (14. Februar 2011)

Mein Tagesablauf sieht so aus ,das ich zum Leveln Ratten kille und für Ruf die Burg Locks abwarte .
Wow mich wunderts nicht , das es nur noch einen dt. Server gibt .
Ach ja der niedirge bestandteil der noch verfügbaren Server ist doch wohl der größte Beweis wie toll War ist .
Also War ist mein Geheimtipp . 
Kauft es und spielt es  , dann werdet ihr einen Bestandteil dieses Thread .


----------



## Azddel (14. Februar 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Mein Tagesablauf sieht so aus ,das ich zum Leveln Ratten kille und für Ruf die Burg Locks abwarte .


Versuche doch mal, aktiv an einer Burg-Eroberung bzw einem Gebietslock teilzunehmen, anstatt nur darauf zu warten, dass jemand anders das erledigt.


Kein Wunder, dass dir langweilig ist. Ist ja unfassbar.


----------



## Churchak (14. Februar 2011)

Nun verlangste aber wat. ^^
Am ende willste noch das man mit seinen Mitspielern redet wa? ;P


----------



## HMC-Pretender (14. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Doch das habe ich ausgeführt.
> 
> Ein Duell kannst du auch derzeit schon in WAR haben, d.h. Spieler einzeln bekämpfen. Dazu brauchst du keinen Befehl. Daher braucht man Duell-Befehle nur für Kämpfe gegen die eigene Fraktion.



Naja ein Zweikampf, wo zufällig niemand eingeift, weil niemand in der Nähe ist, ist was anderes als ein Duell wo keiner eingreift, weil die Spielregeln das nicht zulassen. Gegen wen oder was ist dabei erstmal zweitrangig.

Woraufs mir aber eigentlich ankam, war auf den Umstand hinzuweisen, dass solche 1 vs 1 Begegnungen, allen vorgeschobenen oder tatsächlichen Gegenargumenten zum Trotz, einen festen Platz in Warhammer haben.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. Februar 2011)

Es muss doch nicht alles Spielrelevant sein.
Das ist doch auch ein Problem bei WAR. Man hat nur "wichtige" Dinge, zu den man net mal gehen muss. Spiel Releveant muss doch ein Duell nicht sein, aber es macht spaß oder ist mal ne Abwechslung. Ne Arena muss nicht Spielentscheident sein oder wichtig, es kann Fun sein. 

Dazu bitte Pymonte ein Duell mag zwar 1vs1 sein, aber erkläre das mal einen Ork =) oder Goblin. Ein Duell muss doch keine Mechanik wie in WOW sein, dass ist doch auch bissel naja. Man kann doch eine Herausforderung aussprechen und dann nimmt sie jemand an. Dabei können dennoch Leute von aussen zu greifen. Man wird halt nur als Duellierter Angezeigt und eingreifen ist unsportlich als warnhinweis. Jeder durchschnittliche faire und ehrliche Goblin Bürger, wird natürlich diesen Warnhinweis richtig verstehen und helfen ^^. 

Aber in jedem Volk gibt es Duelle und genug Gründe diese zu machen =) ob Fair oder nicht. Alle machen das Imperium, Elfen, Zwerge, Orks, Chaos, Oger usw. Nur weil Mythic es nicht ins Spiel einbaut, ist es nicht zwingend in der Warhammer Lore so. Duell ist ein täglich Brot und nicht jedes ist fair ^^


----------



## Pymonte (14. Februar 2011)

> Dazu bitte Pymonte ein Duell mag zwar 1vs1 sein, aber erkläre das mal einen Ork =) oder Goblin. Ein Duell muss doch keine Mechanik wie in WOW sein, dass ist doch auch bissel naja. Man kann doch eine Herausforderung aussprechen und dann nimmt sie jemand an. Dabei können dennoch Leute von aussen zu greifen. Man wird halt nur als Duellierter Angezeigt und eingreifen ist unsportlich als warnhinweis. Jeder durchschnittliche faire und ehrliche Goblin Bürger, wird natürlich diesen Warnhinweis richtig verstehen und helfen ^^.



Das kannst du auch jetzt schon. Dazu brauchst du keinen Befehl. Du machst /point oder ein anderes Emote und wenn beide Seiten einverstanden sind, dann gibts ein Duell. Das hatte ich schon. Dann kann aber eben auch jeder eingreifen. Wenn es einen Befehl gibt, der nichts bringt... dann braucht man den Befehl nicht. Das würden die Leute eh ignorieren. SInn macht ein /Challenge (oder halt Duel) Befehl nur, wenn es auch einen Unterschied zum normalen Kampf gibt. Da sowas aber technisch nicht umsetzbar ist, kann man ein /duel befehl fürs RvR auch schlicht und einfach weglassen.


----------



## Churchak (14. Februar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> Aber in jedem Volk gibt es Duelle und genug Gründe diese zu machen =) ob Fair oder nicht. Alle machen das Imperium, Elfen, Zwerge, Orks, Chaos, Oger usw. Nur weil Mythic es nicht ins Spiel einbaut, ist es nicht zwingend in der Warhammer Lore so. Duell ist ein täglich Brot und nicht jedes ist fair ^^



Hör auf deinen Mist immer und immer wieder zu wiederhohlen dadurch wird es nicht wahrer. Zwerge und Elfen duellieren sich nicht,zumindest nicht auf die Art wie du das hier einen weismachen willst (Zwerge machen Trinkwettbewerbe,Kopfstossen oder Armdrücken wenn ihnen nach Wettbewerb ist),Zwerge und Elfen fordern nicht einfach nen andern ihrer Art raus nur weil sie seine Position haben wollen die verdienen sie sich im Kampf gegen Rattlinge und Co.Langbärte sind Langbärte geworden weil sie im jahrelangen Kampf gegen Grünhäute überlebt haben und dabei härter und zäher geworden sind und nicht weil sie sich hoch duelliert haben ....
Und auch im Imperium ist das nicht gang und gebe da sind Ehrenduelle bei Strafe zB verboten was da natürlich weitläufiger ausgelegt wird und doch kann auch da nicht einfach nen Feldwebel seinen Hauptmann umbringen weil er scharf auf den Posten ist,dann winkt der Galgen so einfach ist das.
 Auch nen Skave wird den Teufel tun sich zu duellieren .Der sorgt dafür das er in der Überzahl ist,läst wen anders für sich kämpfen oder begeht nen Attentat oder noch besser bezahlt jemanden das er in Überzahl wenn aus den Weg räumt.Aber er wird es tunlichst vermeiden sich zu duellieren nicht umsonst kann nen Skavenspieler im TT Herausforderungen ablehnen ohne Moral Einbuse.

Ps quote ist bissel unglücklich und meine post bezieht sich da mit auf aussagen in ner vorhergehenden post (106) von golrik


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. Februar 2011)

Sorry Hochelfen duellieren sich natürlich und Zwerge auch klaro. Zwerge saufen und prügeln sich oder kämpfen mit einander, um sich etwas zu beweißen, gerade die Milchbärte. Hochelfen lieben doch das duell, es schult ihre Fähigkeit im Kampf und macht sie vertraut mit seinen Verbündeten. Die Dunkelelfen machen duelle, der Ehre willen und in Namen ihres Hauses oder lassen andere für sich kämpfen.
Ein Duell ist doch nicht zwingend der Kampf auf Leben und tot. Es gibt so viele Formen davon.
Klar Lehrer/Schüler oder iene Schlägerrei unter Zwergen, weil man beim Saufen schlecht geredet hat oder weil eben Milchbärte noch viel Energie haben. Langbärte sind Elite! Aber sie hatten auch mal kurze Bärte und ne Wilde Zeit. Das Imperium ist doch nicht eine Welt, wo alle sich an Gesetze halten. 1. Gibt es ne Ausbildung zur Armee und da wird es wohl Duelle geben, um dass Kämpefn zu lernen, sowie Formations TRaining etc. Man ist ja ne Armee. 2. Im Imperium ist die Duell Form auch eine Option, seinen Unmut zu zeigen. Gerade Sigmarpriester würden lieber einen Feuerzauberer töten, als ihn zu stark werden zu lassen. Die Misstrauen der Magie und der oberste Feuerordens Kerl, gibt ja ne Quest, weil er keine Zeit hat. Diese quest ist in meinen Augen, sein Totesurteil. Denn jeder Sigmarpriester würde dies sofort Melden und damit wäre egal, welche Position er hätte und wie wichtig er ist. Er dultet das Chaos in seinen Reihen, zu solchen Zeiten! Bei Hochelfen ist ein Duell ja wohl normal. Es gehört zum Leben dazu. Es geht bei Elfen ja um einiges. Einmal um die Ehre zum Beispiel. Auf der anderen Seite aber auch um Spaß und Lernen. Schwertmeister wollen die besten sein, dass heißt sie müssen lernen und im Duell geht es am besten. Man lernt sich kennen und den anderen. Duelle müssen als nicht immer Wettkämpfe sein, sondern auch einfaches Training.
Die Duell Form ist doch etwas, was man dabei beachten sollte. Bitte die Option Duell ist nich das bei WOW. Das sollte man schon sehen! Denn wer davon ausgeht, ein Duell ist immer genau eine Sache. Man macht /duell und kämpft gegen einander und der Grund ist egal. Die Option dazu ist doch nicht schlimmes oder verstößt gegen die Lore von Warhammer =). Dazu wird man Ordensoberhaupt der Akademie, nicht über reden und würfeln, sondern über ein Duell. Das ist so ^^, dass heißt die verstossen gegen die Regel des Imperiums und werden somit sofort hingerichtet? Ein Lehrmeister, der seinem Schüler etwas zeigt und mit ihm ein Duell macht, ist als ein Verbrecher und muss bestraft werden, er hat ein Duell gemacht? Ein Duell ist nicht immer nur die Ehre.
Der Vergleich mit dem TT ist aber uach bissel komisch. Dann hätte ich auch bitte die Option Magie zu bannen und das es Patzer gibt. So das Magie eben wie in Warhammer ist, etwas völlig unsicheres =) und mit kleineren Risiken verbunden ^^

Auch natürlich technisch nicht umsetzbar? Sie haben es in ihrem Konzept nicht vorgesehen, umsetztbar ist ein Duell immer ^^. Die Frage ist wo man es erlaubt und wie. Das ist doch eher die Frage.

PS Zwerge bei WAR verdienen sich aber neben Skaven töten, noch anders Ruhm. Sie verbünden sich mit ihn.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. Februar 2011)

Frage: "Warum ist Warhammer auf Dauer eigentlich so mies?"




Antwort: http://ealouse.wordpress.com/2010/10/12/hello-world/




nuff said.


----------



## Makalvian (15. Februar 2011)

man kann sich auch selbst lächerlich machen
 übrigens hat letze Woche Activision/Blizzard 500 Mitarbeiter entlassen heißt das jetzt Wow geht unter ?


----------



## Fusie (15. Februar 2011)

WAR hatte beim Start wie viele Server? WAR hat im Moment wie viele Server?
*vs.*
WoW hatte beim Start wie viele Server? WoW hat im Moment wie viele Server?

Natürlich hat die Auslastung der WoW PvP Server im deutschen Bereich nach gelassen, aber finde mal einen PvE Server der durch gehend in der Auslastung auf "Niedrig" steht, oder zeige mal Zusammenlegungen von PvE Servern auf.
Dagegen steht WAR mit den Server Zusammenlegungen und im Moment mit wie vielen "reinen" oder "echten" PvP Servern? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, waren das sogar die ersten Server, die damals über die Klinge gesprungen sind, und das bei einem "PvP Spiel".

Wäre wirklich interessant die Tabelle zu sehen, die zeigt wie sich die WAR Abo. Zahlen in den letzten Jahren entwickelt haben, und wie viele wirklich aktive und auch bezahlte Abos es im Moment noch gibt.

Irgendwann stößt man auch bei den Server Zusammenlegungen an eine Grenze... dann, wenn nur noch 1 Server übrig ist.

Nun kann die Handvoll Fanatiker mal wieder in ihr Hörnchen stoßen und mit Ausreden und leidlichen Versuchen komisch zu wirken um sich werfen, aber das ändert nicht viel daran, _*das WAR bis zum Hals in der Scheisse steckt. *_


----------



## Makalvian (15. Februar 2011)

Sry aber überhaupt die einführung von PvP Servern in War war das schwachsinigste überhaupt.

Wie vorher auch schon öfter erwähnt, die PvP Server wurden auf verlangen der Community eingeführt.
Jeder Spieler auf den damals PvP Servern wird dir berichten können, dass diese Mechanik vollkommen nutzlos war und den Spieler in seinen Freiheiten extrem eingeschränkt hat.
Dies wurde hier auch schon vorher oft genug diskutiert und es zeigt eher das du sich nicht genügend mit der Mechanik der Pvp Server in War auseinander gesetzt hast.




Fusie schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich interessant die Tabelle zu sehen, die zeigt wie sich die WAR Abo. Zahlen in den letzten Jahren entwickelt haben, und wie viele wirklich aktive und auch bezahlte Abos es im Moment noch gibt.



Das gleiche würde ich von jeden anderen Mmo gerne sehen, da sich selbst veröffentliche Zahlen gerne verunglimpfen lassen.
Desweitern Wow hat wieviele Spieler 11 Mio, warum wurden dann nur 4,7 Mio Cataclysm teile verkauft ?
Spielen den erst der Leute nur die alte Welt ?



Fusie schrieb:


> Nun kann die Handvoll Fanatiker mal wieder in ihr Hörnchen stoßen und mit Ausreden und leidlichen Versuchen komisch zu wirken um sich werfen, aber das ändert nicht viel daran, _*das WAR bis zum Hals in der Scheisse steckt. *_



Nun können die ehrfurchtergeben Scheinspieler und Propheten wieder irhen Geist schweifen lassen und neue grütze hervorrufen.
Desweiteren kann mir jemand erkären warum gerade manche hier seit über 1 nem Jahr egal welche Neuerung in War erscheint immer Scheiße brüllen ?
Muss ein wirklich beschissenes Leben sein, seine Energie in sowas zu verschwenden.




Churchak schrieb:


> @Makalvian in China ist Cata noch ned drausen die brauchen da immer bissel länger.



Wird in China denn nicht auch jeder der einmal einen Account hatte, durch das andere Bezahlsystem als aktiver Account gezählt ?^^



Fusie schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mich mit einer Mechanik befassen, die vor über einem guten Jahr schon nicht mehr existierte? Zu dem kann man dann wohl auch dazu sagen, die Idee war wohl nicht verkehrt, aber die Umsetzung für die Füße... einen Satz, den man sicher auf vieles in Bezug auf WAR anwenden kann.



deswegen 



Fusie schrieb:


> Natürlich hat die Auslastung der WoW PvP Server im deutschen Bereich nach gelassen, aber finde mal einen PvE Server der durch gehend in der Auslastung auf "Niedrig" steht, oder zeige mal Zusammenlegungen von PvE Servern auf.
> Dagegen steht WAR mit den Server Zusammenlegungen und im Moment mit wie vielen "reinen" oder "echten" PvP Servern? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, waren das sogar die ersten Server, die damals über die Klinge gesprungen sind, und das bei einem "PvP Spiel".


----------



## Churchak (15. Februar 2011)

Man man man nun kommen auch noch die Heios wieder ins Forum die ihre Penislänge mit den Abozahlen ihres MMOs messen ..... . 
Es ist schon bezeichnend wieviele auf einmal wieder hier in den WARteil trollen kommen.Ist Cata schon wieder so langweilig? Hatte man doch mal 2 ruhige Monate schade drum .
Wie kommt man nun auf einmal auf nen Gankserververgleich?Nix besseres auf Lager?
Werden WoW Server nicht erst auf niedrig angezeigt wenn da unter 10 Leuten drauf sind? 
Golrik noch ne Geschichte vom Pferd!
Kann einem doch egal sein ob die Scheisse bis zum Hals steht solang man nicht in die Knie geht!
Erst recht wenn man eh nix damit zu tun hat und nur am Rand steht. Ist das Neid weil es Leute gibt die da Spass haben wo du ihn nicht finden kannst?
So viele Fragen so wenig Intresse auf Antworten.



@Makalvian in China ist Cata noch ned drausen die brauchen da immer bissel länger.

*
*


----------



## Fusie (15. Februar 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Sry aber überhaupt die einführung von PvP Servern in War war das schwachsinigste überhaupt.


Da von Rückkehrern zumindest im offiziellen Forum die Frage eingestreut wurde, ob es nicht noch solche PvP Server gibt, muss es zumindest für einen Teil der Spieler interessant gewesen sein.



> ...
> Dies wurde hier auch schon vorher oft genug diskutiert und es zeigt eher das du sich nicht genügend mit der Mechanik der Pvp Server in War auseinander gesetzt hast.


Wieso sollte ich mich mit einer Mechanik befassen, die vor über einem guten Jahr schon nicht mehr existierte? Zu dem kann man dann wohl auch dazu sagen, die Idee war wohl nicht verkehrt, aber die Umsetzung für die Füße... einen Satz, den man sicher auf vieles in Bezug auf WAR anwenden kann.



> Das gleiche würde ich von jeden anderen Mmo gerne sehen, da sich selbst veröffentliche Zahlen gerne verunglimpfen lassen.
> Desweitern Wow hat wieviele Spieler 11 Mio, warum wurden dann nur 4,7 Mio Cataclysm teile verkauft ?
> Spielen den erst der Leute nur die alte Welt ?


Da die Mehrheit der Spieler in Asien sitzt und die gerade erst mal ihr Wrath of the Lichking erhalten haben, wohl gemerkt eine fast vollständig überarbeitete Fassung und wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, ohne Todesritter.
Ich vermute das man Cataclysm auch erst nochmal überarbeiten und dann eben von den hiesigen Behörden genehmigen lassen muss, bevor es dann auch dort zur Veröffentlichung kommt.

Kannst du alles über google sicher auch nachlesen, bzw. wurde wenn ich mich nicht irre auch hier in den buffed.de News mal abgehandelt.



> Nun können die ehrfurchtergeben Scheinspieler und Propheten wieder irhen Geist schweifen lassen und neue grütze hervorrufen.
> Desweiteren kann mir jemand erkären warum gerade manche hier seit über 1 nem Jahr egal welche Neuerung in War erscheint immer Scheiße brüllen ?
> Muss ein wirklich beschissenes Leben sein, seine Energie in sowas zu verschwenden.


Wie üblich, gehen die "Argumente" aus, oder wird man mit Fakten konfrontiert bleibt nur die Flucht in Beleidigungen. WAR hat massive Probleme, sonst würden denen nicht die Spieler in Scharen weg laufen.
Zu dem, wenn man sich mal so umsieht, die meisten Threads werden so oder so nur noch von ein und den selben Leuten "am Leben erhalten", so wie auch WAR.

Wenn man dann hier ab und zu mal einen Blick rein wirft und einen Kommentar hinterlässt, was genau soll das über das eigene Leben an sich aussagen?
Richtig, nichts.
Das hier ist wie jedes andere Forum auch, man schaut ab und an rein, amüsiert sich ein wenig und zieht weiter.



> Wird in China denn nicht auch jeder der einmal einen Account hatte, durch das andere Bezahlsystem als aktiver Account gezählt ?^^


Fast, da man dort - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - reine Spielzeit erwirbt und nicht für einen kompletten Monat zahlt sondern für z.B. xx Stunden, dürfte ein Account wohl auch dort nur so lange als aktiv gelten, so lange auch bezahlte Zeit darauf vorhanden ist.

Ach ja, WoW *dreistellige* Serverzahl *vs.* WAR *einstellige* Serverzahl, soviel zum "_WoW Killer_".

/wave


----------



## La Saint (15. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> WAR hatte beim Start wie viele Server? WAR hat im Moment wie viele Server?
> *vs.*
> WoW hatte beim Start wie viele Server? WoW hat im Moment wie viele Server?


Zumindest die letzte Frage kann ich beantworten: WoW hat im Moment 8 deutsche Server. Falls jemand auf eine größere Zahl kommt, dann muß ich ihn enttäuschen. Blizzard hat nämlich schon vor Jahr und Tag seine Server zusammengelegt. Natürlich weiß das keiner, denn sie haben es extrem clever gemacht. Wie Blizzard halt so ist. Die verbliebenen Server heißen Blutdurst, Wirbelsturm, Hinterhalt, Raserei, Glutsturm, Abrechnung, Sturmangriff und Rache, und sind landläufig auch als Realmpools bekannt.

Um dem geneigten Warhammer-Player kurz den Begriff Realmpool zu erklären : Es ist ein virtueller Zusammenschluß der Spieler von diversen Einzelservern. Der größte Realmpool Blutdurst besteht aus 20 Servern, der kleinste aus 6. Im Schnitt sind es 12 Server pro Realmpool. Wenn sich jetzt Spieler zum PvP in einem Battleground anmelden, dann wird das Schlachtfeld nicht mit Spielern des jeweiligen Servers zusammengestellt, sondern mit Spielern aus dem gesamten Realmpool. Genau das gleiche passiert, wenn sich die Spieler im PvE für eine Instanz oder einen Raid anmelden. Und da es im Pool natürlich immer genügend Spieler gibt, hat man kaum Wartezeiten und muß auf nichts verzichten.

Es ist also vollkommen egal, wenn auf einem Server zur besten Spielzeit in der Haupstadt nur noch 3 Leute herumlungern und der Server schon längst wegen Unspielbarkeit hätte dichtgemacht werden müssen. Durch die virtuelle Serverzusammenlegung steht auch diesen 3 Leuten noch der gesamte Content zur Verfügung. Noch nicht mal das Leveln auf den fast leeren Servern wird behindert. Blizzard hat schon längst den PvE-Inhalt extrem entschärft, sodaß man solo und ohne fremde Hilfe von 0 auf Maxlevel kommt. Fast alle Elite-Questbosse sind auf Standard downgegraded worden. Und die wenigen verbliebenen Gruppenquest-Elite kann man in der Regel mit etwas Strategie allein umhauen. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad beim Questen und Leveln liegt bei WoW inzwischen auf Kindergartenniveau.

Es ist halt nur etwas einsam auf manchen Servern.




Fusie schrieb:


> Nun kann die Handvoll Fanatiker mal wieder in ihr Hörnchen stoßen und mit Ausreden und leidlichen Versuchen komisch zu wirken um sich werfen, aber das ändert nicht viel daran, _*das WAR bis zum Hals in der Scheisse steckt. *_



Das mit dem Hals und dem Rest sehe ich auch so. Aber da kann Warhammer eigentlich nichts für, das liegt am Konzept. Massen-PvP hat weniger mit Strategie und spielerischem Können zu tun, sondern mehr mit Lottospielen. Das ist bei Aion mit den eigentlich genialen Festungsluftkämpfen genauso. Die Fraktion, bei der zufällig mehr Leute online sind und bei der man genügend motivieren konnte, gewinnt. Der Rest, vom Charlevel über Ausrüstung bis zum Skill, ist vollkommen egal. Da fragt man sich natürlich irgendwann, warum man das überhaupt macht.

Trotzdem hat der Warhammer-Karton bei mir einen Ehrenplatz im Regal. Nach AoC war Warhammer geradezu ein Musterbeispiel an Fehlerfreiheit und Spielbarkeit, es gab eine neue Welt zu entdecken und es hat zumindest für ein paar Wochen Spaß gemacht.

Wir sehen uns dann alle bei Rift ^^

cu
Lasaint
Weltenwanderin

Edit: Tippfehler beseitigt


----------



## Azddel (15. Februar 2011)

WAR ist kein WoW-Killer. Das behauptet hier auch niemand von denen, die es spielen. Nur diejenigen, die es nicht spielen, scheinen sich immer wieder versichern zu müssen, dass WAR am Abnippeln ist.

WAR ist einfach nur ein amüsantes Nischenspiel. Und es finden noch genügend Leute ihren Spaß dran. 

Wer nur in WoW-Abozahlen-Kategorien denkt, wird sowas aber vermutlich nicht nachvollziehen können.

WoW macht ja nur Spaß, weil es 11 Millionen Menschen spielen. Richtig, oder?

Was wäre WoW für ein Mist, wenn es nur 100.000 spielen würden....


----------



## Lari (15. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Zumindest die letzte Frage kann ich beantworten: WoW hat im Moment 8 deutsche Server. Falls jemand auf eine größere Zahl kommt, dann muß ich ihn enttäuschen. Blizzard hat nämlich schon vor Jahr und Tag seine Server zusammengelegt. Natürlich weiß das keiner, denn sie haben es extrem clever gemacht. Wie Blizzard halt so ist. Die verbliebenen Server heißen Blutdurst, Wirbelsturm, Hinterhalt, Raserei, Glutsturm, Abrechnung, Sturmangriff und Rache, und sind landläufig auch als Realmpools bekannt.


Die Auslegung ist auch recht interessant 
Man muss dann aber dazu sagen, dass auf einen der "zusammengelegten" Servern auch die x-fache Menge an Spielern zusammenspielt. 


> Wir sehen uns dann alle bei Rift ^^
> 
> cu
> Lasaint
> Weltenwanderin



Joa, schaun mer mal. Die nächste CE in meinen Händen  Möge sie nicht neben WAR einstauben


----------



## Wolfner (15. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Da von Rückkehrern zumindest im offiziellen Forum die Frage eingestreut wurde, ob es nicht noch solche PvP Server gibt, muss es zumindest für einen Teil der Spieler interessant gewesen sein.



Naja aber sie sind sinnlos, das stimmt schon.
Ich meine, wo willst du denn in den strikt getrennten PvE-Gebieten auf Gegner treffen?

Wundert mich aber ehrlichgesagt nicht, dass das überhaupt nicht funktioniert hat. PvP-Server waren nie geplant und auf Wunsch der Spieler eingefügt worden.




Makalvian schrieb:


> man kann sich auch selbst lächerlich machen
> übrigens hat letze Woche Activision/Blizzard 500 Mitarbeiter entlassen heißt das jetzt Wow geht unter ?



Activision-Blizzard ist aber ein kleeeeeeein wenig größer als Mythic. So um den Faktor 100.

Wenn sich die 500 Mitarbeiter jedoch alle bei einem einzelnen Entwickler befinden würden (Treyarch, Infinity Ward etc.), dann wäre das für den sehr wohl tragend. Der könnte höchstwahrscheinlich zusperren (sogar Industriegrößen wie Valve haben soweit ich weiß lediglich 250 Mitarbeiter).

So teilt es sich aber auf gut 17 Firmen auf. Und der Großteil wird wahrscheinlich bei ohnehin schon kaputten Firmen gehen müssen.


Wenn jetzt allerdings eine verhältnismäßig gleichgroße Entlassung bei Mythic stattfinden würde, sagen wir so, das wäre ziemlich mies. Besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass nicht einmal Carrie Gouskos noch vollzeit mit WAR beschäftigt ist und die ist immerhin Producer (oh ja, da hat sich Mr. Belford mal derbe verplappert).


Edit:
Um mal aufs Thread-Thema zurückzukommen. Warum ist Warhammer nicht sonderlich motivierend (auf lange Zeit gesehen)?
Weil der Content fehlt. Und mit Content mein ich Zeug wie es Mythic schon zu Zeiten von DAoC gebracht hat (es ist also durchaus möglich ein RvR-Spiel zu erweitern - nur falls gleich wieder welche ankommen und mir einreden wollen, dass das nicht geht).
Und warum bringen sie nix? Höchswahrscheinlich weil ihnen die Resourcen fehlen.

Tjo... finito.

Dass es sich inzwischen um nen Maintenance-Mode handelt, bei dem mit kleinstmöglichem Aufwand das Spiel am Laufen gehalten wird, kann glaub ich auch keiner mehr so ganz bestreiten.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Nun kann die Handvoll Fanatiker mal wieder in ihr Hörnchen stoßen und mit Ausreden und leidlichen Versuchen komisch zu wirken um sich werfen, aber das ändert nicht viel daran, _*das WAR bis zum Hals in der Scheisse steckt. *_




muss man sich jetzt vor dir rechtfertigen dass man an einer sache spaß hat? 
wenn es lediglich um mitgliederzahlen geht, dann stimmen mir sicher auch ALLE zu, dass der fc bayern der beste verein deutschlands ist...denn er hat ja die meisten fans! also, allen ein herzliches willkommen im fc bayern fanclub.

und ich kann mich nur immer und immer wiederholen: was bringts mir, wenn mein favorisiertes mmo >100 server hat? genau...garnichts.mit den leuten auf den anderen servern kann ich nichtmal in kontakt treten, ich treffe sie nicht in der spielwelt...da war GW schon vor 5 jahren allen anderen mmo´s meilenweit voraus. dort konnte man wirklich mit jedem spieler auf der welt gemeinsame abenteuer bestreiten, da es keine server gab, auf die man sich festlegen musste.
mfg


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2011)

Das Problem find ich war doch bei dem Open PVP Server, dass die Welt garnicht darauf ausgelegt war. Einmal diese Dumme huhnmechanik und dann zum anderen PQs. Doch auf der anderen Seite gibt es im ZWergen Gebiet, genug PQs wo man gegen seinen Feind kämpft und warum sollte dort RVR verboten sein oder weg?
Also so richtig dumm war die Idee nicht, nur hatte man eben durch diese Zonenmechanik 0 Möglichkeietn gutes Open PVP zu bieten.

ich glaub es sind mehr als 8 Deutsche Server, die Pools sind ja was anderes =). Das ist halt ihre Idee gewesen, aus einer Zeit wo man viele Server neu gemach hatte und einige alt waren und andere neu. Da auf den neuen aber nicht immer viele Leute waren, dennoch PVP sein sollte. Hat man die Pools eingeführt und durch glaub ich geographischen Dingen =) also den jeweiligen Server Park, halt gleich die Pools so angepasst und zum anderen können auch einige aus Grund des alters in einem Pool sein. Das hatten die mal geändert, da es ja mit BC diesen Unterschied nicht mehr gab. Wo einige halt schon Classic Naxx waren und anderer Server erstmal los machen mussten. So nach dem Prinzip ^^

Der Erfolg vom MMO hängt nicht wirklich rein von den Abo zahlen ab. Das wäre Blödsinn. Der Erfolg von einem MMO hängt von der Erwartung ab. Wenn ich wie bei Star Wars, mich aus dem Fenster lehne und sagen ... wir brauchen 500k Abos um Erfolgreich zu werden. Dann ist es ein Reinfall, wenn die nur 300k Abos haben und das ist viel! Wenn man jetzt aber sagt, ich rechne alles mit 50k und hab dann 300k. Ist das ein deutlich größerer Erfolg. Deswegen bei Star Wars, denk ich wird es so um die 300k Abos geben die bleiben. Nur wird das Spiel sich nicht über Abozahlen rechnen, sondern wie es jetzt bei WAR Anfängt, über Bezahl Content, der nicht wirklich Content ist. Also schneller Leveln oder öfters in ne Ini oder sowas halt. Darüber wird sich denk ich Star Wars erst rechnen, nicht über die Abozahlen, da zielen sie mir viel zu hoch. Genau das selbe war bei WAR ja auch. Die haben viel zu viel Geld ausgegeben und viel zu viel Abozahlen versprochen, die sie nie halten konnten.
Eve Online ist erfolgreich und hat auch keine Millionen Abos, die liegen glaub bei was um die 200k rum. AoC ist zwar kein Mega Erfolg, weil er enorm schlecht gestartet ist. Hat aber auch Zahlen, wo es sich rechnet. WAR jetzt genau das selbe, es ist weit hinter den Erwartungen geblieben und ist am Ende ein kleines Spiel, da man aber Abos hat und Leute die noch was zusätzlich bezahlen, rechnet es sich wieder.

GW1 hat zwar einen Server, aber den hat auch =) Eve Online und dat ist genau so alt, wenn nicht älter ^^. Genau hat auch das mit dem wenig Server Darkfall Online. Die ein Amy Server haben und ein Europa Server, kann sein das sie da noch mehr haben. Aber sie haben so wenig wie möglich gemacht. Der 1 Server ist jetzt nicht alt, nur bei GW1 geht es halt. Da man sich nicht immer sieht. Bei einem Game wie WOW, bräuchte man eine viel viel viel größrere Welt und WAR ja auch. Das Problem, je größer die Welt um so länger das reisen und je nach dem, wie wichtig man reisen ansieht (also wie bei Eve Transporter abschießen möglich und klauen halt), um so schwerer wird es diese reisen interessant zu machen oder will man zwischen XR und OG ca. 5h fahren =).
Nein das Konzept vom Spiel gibt den Server her und GW1 ist zwar sehr schön und hat viele coole Idee, aber der 1 Server bei GW funtkioniert aus anderen Gründen ^^. Das ist nicht, weil die anderen MMOs da voraus sind . Man sieht sich nicht und trifft sich eh nur in Inis, daher =) geht es auf.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Nun kann die Handvoll Fanatiker mal wieder in ihr Hörnchen stoßen und mit Ausreden und leidlichen Versuchen komisch zu wirken um sich werfen, aber das ändert nicht viel daran, _*das WAR bis zum Hals in der Scheisse steckt. *_



Buhu, will keiner deinen Untergangsreden glauben  Armer Mensch.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. Februar 2011)

Ich würde jederzeit wieder so ein Spiel wie Warhammer spielen, trotzdem ich irgendwann damit aufgehört habe.

Mich hat der PVE Teil nicht groß gejuckt, es war toll ganz ohne PVe leveln zu können.

Die Hauptfehler waren am Anfang einfach zuviele Server und die schlechte Performance. Die Servertransfers waren frustrierend und haben z.b. bei meiner Gilde jeweils Spuren hinterlassen. Bolgasgrad--->Hergig--->Drakenwald und immer fehlten danach einige Spieler.
Das ständige crashen der Zonen war für viele sicher auch ein Grund aufzuhören.
Als die Performance durch die Einschränkungen einigermaßen hingehauen hat, waren wohl schon zuviele Spieler abgesprungen. Naja die Festungen waren ja nie wirklich spielbar.

Ich hatte auch große Hoffnung in die LdT gesetzt....Ein PVE Gebiet als Belohnung fürs PvP? Mmh war nichts für mich, trotz des Grabes :-)


Über den letzten Schritt den Hauptstadtkampf sage ich mal nichts, da dachte ich beim ersten mal die wollen mich verarschen :-)

Warhammer ist weder am Anfang noch auf Dauer mies, nur leider gibt es einige Punkte, die nicht gepasst haben.

Gebt uns ein Warhammer 2 oder ein DAoC 2 und ich bin sofort wieder dabei.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Februar 2011)

ich hätte gerne wieder einen pvp-server...nur die hühnchen-idee war halt totaler blödsinn und das man noch 1tier unter seinem eigentlichen lvl im rvr mitmischen konnte war auch nicht sonderlich förderlich für einsteiger.
man hätte einfach die rvr kennzeichnung ausserhalb seines eigentlichen tier abschalten sollen...also dass man in niedrigeren tiers lediglich pve betreiben kann. aber das ist ja alles schnee von gestern...evtl entwickelt ja mal jemand freeshards für WAR 

@ golrik...
es war eher andersrum...man sieht sich in gw in städten, man rennt nur "alleine" - mit max 11anderen leuten- in einer ini rum. aber das (ich nenne es mal blöd) "1-server-prinzip" wäre sicher auch auf andere spiele anwendbar, ohne eine "unendlich" große oder komplett instanzierte welt zu erschaffen. es war ja bei GW auch so, dass sich lediglich 250leute in einem stadt-distrikt aufhalten konnten. die leute haben sich halt auf unterschiedliche distrikte verteilt. 
aber man konnte jederzeit mit jedem anderen spieler in kontakt treten, egal in welchem außenposten, in welchem distrikt oder in welcher ini er war und egal aus welchem land er kam. wenn nachts nichts los war in deutschland, ist man einfach in den amerikanischen distrikt gewechselt, und dort war die hölle los. 
ich hoffe dass sie es bei GW2 ähnlich gut lösen...denn wer kennt es nicht, dass man nen alten bekannten trifft, der zockt zwar das gleiche mmo aber auf einem anderen server. 

mfg


----------



## Snakewar (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe WAr auch zu Anfang gespielt und ich muss leider sagen.

Netter versuch aber leider an so vielen stellen fürn Ar... und da gehört auch das pvp dazu.

War noch nie so enttäuscht von einem MMO.

Vor 2 mon hab ich nochmal gratis reingeschaut und nein das spiel ist tot und begraben.

Sehr schade eigentlich aber da spiel ich lieber Rift da ist das pvp auch besser.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2011)

Ja aber wenn man PVP möchte, dann funzen Distrikte eben nicht wirklich. Klar kann man es machen, aber es funzt bei GW1 so gut, weil es dort unwichtig ist. Man kann mit den Leuten reden usw., aber an sich ist man nicht mit ihnen unterwegs. 1 Server hat natürlich Vorteile, aber bei einigen Spielen ist es eben schwerer umzusetzten. Denn wenn man etliche Distrikte hat und Instanzen, ist man am Ende ja dennoch nicht in einer Welt. Das war ja auch was an WOW so am Anfang begeistert hat, die Welt war sehr schön und groß. Das ganze darf man nicht vergessen, GW1 hat viele schöne Dinge. Die Skills, die Klassen, die Kombos und nicht dieses. Man ist Krieger und im Tank gefangen. Aber der 1 Server ist fürs PVP deutlich schwerer um zusetzten, vorallem wenn man was im PVP erreichen will. Also Procress über PVP geht nur, wenn man auch in ein und der selben Welt ist, ohne Dis oder Instanzen. Denn wenn es anders wäre, wäre es nicht besser. Dann wechselt man eben oder weicht aus etc. Man hat in einem das Gebiet und im anderen, ist noch nichts passiert. Das würde einfach nicht passen und problematisch werden. Daher WAR ist nicht für große Schlachten ausgelegt, weil die RVR zonen zu wenig Spielraum bieten und auch viel zu gezwungen sind. Es gibt wenige Ausfall wege, wie z.B. bei Shootern üblich. 
Daher es ist halt für mehrer Server ausgelegt. Nur haben sie es am Anfang anders angekündigt und waren auch nicht wirklich auf den Ansturm vorbereitet. 

Das Spiel ist aber wirklich nicht tot. Das ist eine falsche Aussage. Wo ich meine Test Tage hab, war viel los im RVR und die Zeit war echt lustig. Aber WAR ist und bleibt für mich ein kurz mal zocken und freuen. Aber auf langer sicht, bietet es zu wenig und das ist mir eben monatlich keine Gebühr wert und erst recht nicht, wenn ich für schnelleres RR, was man ja begrüßt, noch Geld zahlen darf. Nein WAR hat eben einen sehr starken Wandel gemacht, aber nicht in der Mechanik oder Konzepten. Sondern von der Zielstellung, des Teams und genau hier liegt das Problem. Die Welti st eben nicht für wirkliches PVP gebaut, zu undynmaisch und vorprogrammiert. Zu wenig Wandeln und ausweich Optionen. Das ist für PVP oft sehr tödlich und gerade bei dem Überzahl/Unterzahl Problem, hat man so oft das nachsehen.
Nein WAR muss noch viel mit machen, um besser zu werden und dazu gehört eben auch, alte Dinge vollständig aufbrechen. Das mit dem Locken war mal ein guter Schritt, dass alte locksystem war von Anfang an schlecht. Aber man muss irgendwann auch die Zonen aufbrechen, sonst muss man wieder ein neues Länder der Toten machen und das zieht Leute aus dem Content. Also muss man den eigentliche Procress bereich umbauen und dort PVE und RVR trennen. So das man in beiden Zonen bissel mehr Optionen im Umbau hat und damit auch Burgen etc. besser anpassen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Zumindest die letzte Frage kann ich beantworten: WoW hat im Moment 8 deutsche Server. Falls jemand auf eine größere Zahl kommt, dann muß ich ihn enttäuschen. Blizzard hat nämlich schon vor Jahr und Tag seine Server zusammengelegt. Natürlich weiß das keiner, denn sie haben es extrem clever gemacht. Wie Blizzard halt so ist. Die verbliebenen Server heißen Blutdurst, Wirbelsturm, Hinterhalt, Raserei, Glutsturm, Abrechnung, Sturmangriff und Rache, und sind landläufig auch als Realmpools bekannt.
> 
> Um dem geneigten Warhammer-Player kurz den Begriff Realmpool zu erklären : Es ist ein virtueller Zusammenschluß der Spieler von diversen Einzelservern. Der größte Realmpool Blutdurst besteht aus 20 Servern, der kleinste aus 6. Im Schnitt sind es 12 Server pro Realmpool. Wenn sich jetzt Spieler zum PvP in einem Battleground anmelden, dann wird das Schlachtfeld nicht mit Spielern des jeweiligen Servers zusammengestellt, sondern mit Spielern aus dem gesamten Realmpool. Genau das gleiche passiert, wenn sich die Spieler im PvE für eine Instanz oder einen Raid anmelden. Und da es im Pool natürlich immer genügend Spieler gibt, hat man kaum Wartezeiten und muß auf nichts verzichten.
> 
> ...



Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Leveln auf manchen Servern extrem öde ist, weil einfach kaum Leute unterwegs sind. Auf Syndikat oder Todeskrallen läuft dir beim leveln nur noch selten einer über dem Weg.
Also, auch wenn die Realmpools auf der einen Seite clever waren, dem levenden Spieler bleibt auf vielen Servern nicht verborgen, was Sache ist. Da finde ich es besser, wenn man wie im Falle von Warhammer Nägel mit Köpfen macht und die Server richtig zusammenlegt. Dann fühlt man sich auch beim leveln nicht mehr mutterseelenallein. Aber naja, Blizzard halt...was will man machen.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Leveln auf manchen Servern extrem öde ist, weil einfach kaum Leute unterwegs sind. Auf Syndikat oder Todeskrallen läuft dir beim leveln nur noch selten einer über dem Weg.
> Also, auch wenn die Realmpools auf der einen Seite clever waren, dem levenden Spieler bleibt auf vielen Servern nicht verborgen, was Sache ist. Da finde ich es besser, wenn man wie im Falle von Warhammer Nägel mit Köpfen macht und die Server richtig zusammenlegt. Dann fühlt man sich auch beim leveln nicht mehr mutterseelenallein. Aber naja, Blizzard halt...was will man machen.



Ich dachte hier gehts um WAR...


----------



## Monstermarkus (15. Februar 2011)

Also wenn man von Einigen hier ihre ständige Daumen hoch Einstellung liest, kann einem schon Angst und Bange werden...

Es geht hier doch auch nur noch darum Recht zu bekommen und sich durchsetzen zu wollen. Wie kann man sich eigentlich ständig selbst outen als Mensch ohne Weitblick, Durchblick, oder nennt wie ihr es wollt. 
Aber es ist doch wohl eindeutig, und ohne jeden Zweifel sichtbar, dass WAR versagt hat und der Grossteil(der riesige Grossteil) der Spieler und darunter fallen PvEler, PvPler und Die, die beides gerne tun, mal so und mal andersrum, es so nicht haben wollen.

Wenn man wenigstens die Größe besitzen würde und das eingestehen, dann aber von mir aus noch erläutern warum man selbst noch gerne dabei ist, den Rest, ohne das einem nen Zacken aus der Krone bricht, zugeben würde das es so nicht passt, wäre das alles in Ordung.

Aber nein, es muss irgendwelches Zeuch erzählt werden, um seinen Stolz, Willen oder was auch immer zu bewahren.
Hauptsache immer abstreiten, diskutieren, Unsinn erzählen, die Worte rumdrehen, bis es zu eigenen Argumentation passt, bis auf Messer wenns sein muss.

Ob es Einigen nun passt oder nicht, ohne zb PvE wird man bei so einem Spiel die Leute nicht halten können. Ob da jemand keine PvEler will, weil er einfach mal so einen Quatsch von sich gibt, ändert nix dran.
Auch PvEler machen gerne PvP, auch wenn einige stur behaupten, PvEler hassen PvP wie die Pest, was schon deshalb Blödsinn ist, weil ua ich selbst und viele meiner Freunde sehr gerne PvE und auch sehr gerne PvP betreiben, ich also selbst mein Beispiel bin.

Wenn jemand meint, es reicht ihm 1 voller Server, dann ist er zufrieden, ist das auch Quark, da keiner so eine teure Angelegenheit heutztage umsetzen wird, für eine, im Verhältnis gesehen, Hand voll Spieler.
Das ist doch auch nur ne Ansage, aus einer gewissen jugendlichen Rebellenhaltund raus, um sich wichtig zu tun und durchsetzen zu wollen.

Und das könnte ich den ganzen Tag lang mit den Posts hier so fortführen.

Ich kann zwar nu drauf warten, dass jemand auch meine Kommentare mal eben zerpflügt, um mich als Idiot abzutun, was ich dann alles klarstellen könnte, mit einfachen Fakten und Sätzen, aber der nächste dann wieder eins oben drauf gibt, ohne wirklich über das Geschriebene nachzudenken und den Umfang davon überhaupt verstehen zu wollen.

Es ist zwecklos mit Leuten zu reden, die nicht reden wollen, sondern ihre Meinung und Weltansicht eh unverrückbar feststeht, und nur drauf warten sie anderen aufzudrängeln.

Nach dem Motto, meine Meinung steht fest, verwirren sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen...

Auch das könnte man mir leicht vorwerfen, bzw es versuchen, aber hinter meinen Kommentaren stecken eben neben Wahrheit, zumindest eine gewisse Wahrheit, ganz einfach die Fakten und die sind nicht zu leugnen, wie denn auch, es ist nunmal nur noch 1 Deutscher Server da und der ist nun nicht gerade supervoll.

Da kann man Warhammer noch so schön reden und bis auf hier und da ist alles perfekt-Einstellung besitzen, wenn die Tatsachen eben genau das Gegenteil wiedergeben.

Ich sehe schon wieder die Gegenkommentare vor mir und ich sehe mich schon jetzt wieder kopfschüttelnd vor dem PC sitzen bei soviel Dummh... öhm "Weitsicht und Kompetenz" der Leute.

Gruss


----------



## asmolol (15. Februar 2011)

so einen thread gibts zu jedem mmo, weil man über geschmack einfach nicht streiten kann, und die entwickler auch ihre eigenen ziele haben und sich nicht nur um die kurzfristigen fanwünsche kümmert.

eigentlich könnte hier sogar n /closed hin.


----------



## Azddel (15. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Also wenn man von Einigen hier ihre ständige Daumen hoch Einstellung liest, kann einem schon Angst und Bange werden...
> 
> Es geht hier doch auch nur noch darum Recht zu bekommen und sich durchsetzen zu wollen. Wie kann man sich eigentlich ständig selbst outen als Mensch ohne Weitblick, Durchblick, oder nennt wie ihr es wollt.
> Aber es ist doch wohl eindeutig, und ohne jeden Zweifel sichtbar, dass WAR versagt hat und der Grossteil(der riesige Grossteil) der Spieler und darunter fallen PvEler, PvPler und Die, die beides gerne tun, mal so und mal andersrum, es so nicht haben wollen.
> ...


 

Du bist so eine unfassbare Heulsuse. Du merkst nichtmal, dass alles, was du schreibst haarklein auf dich zutrifft.

Sollte ich die Ironie des Ganzen übersehen haben, tut es mir natürlich leid und ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir. Denn dann hättest du wirklich eine treffende Parodie abgeliefert.

Mehr sag ich jetzt nicht mehr zu dem Thema. Alles vergebene Mühe.




Doch, eines noch: entschuldigt bitte die Komplettzitation des Monsterbeitrags.


----------



## Churchak (15. Februar 2011)

Mist und ich wollt dich schon ausschimpfen wegen dem Vollquotes und dann entschuldigst du dich einfach so tststs. 
Ansonsten triffst du da den Nagel aber genau auf den Kopf das muss man dir neidlos lassen. ^^


----------



## Francis MacBeth (15. Februar 2011)

Nungut, ansich beteilige ich mich schon lange nicht mehr an solchen Diskussionen, weil sie mir einfach zu öde sind.
Aber warum soll ich etwas zugeben, von dem ich komplett anderer Meinung bin? So eine Forderung ist einfach Blödsinn, sorry.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Februar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> Man kann mit den Leuten reden usw., aber an sich ist man nicht mit ihnen unterwegs.



die aussage verstehe ich nicht so ganz...natürlich ist man mit ihnen unterwegs. durch die spielmechanik wird das zusammenspiel sogar mehr gefördert als in den meisten anderen spielen. 
und zum rest...klar kann man dieses "1-server-prinzip" jetzt nicht einfach auf WAR anwenden. das hätte während der entwicklung geschehen müssen und ist nachträglich (ausser durch spieler abwanderungen  ) nicht möglich. 
soweit ich informiert bin, plant ANET für GW2 ebenfalls auf feste server zu verzichten...wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wird es wohl 3 "realms" geben, ich denke 1 für europa, 1 für die usa und 1 für asien. und diese 3 realms kämpfen dann gegeneinander. ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt auf die umsetzung.


@monstermarkus...wenn du wenigstens die größe besitzen würdest dir einzugestehen, dass du ein kleiner mmo-nazi bist.
und ich kenne niemanden hier, der behauptet hat dass pveler nicht auch mal gerne pvp betreiben...nur ich möchte keine pveler in einem pvp-spiel haben! denn wie man bei WOW und etlichen anderen vornehmlich pve-orientierten mmos sieht, ists einfach nur langweilig gegen pveler zu kämpfen. ihnen fehlt einfach die erfahrung und sind zu 99% einfach nur opfer. das mindert den spielspaß derer, die im pvp eine herausforderung suchen.
und afaik hat DAOC nur einen laufenden server...und es läuft und läuft und läuft...du solltest mal in der realität ankommen und erkennen, das die kosten für laufende server sehr gering sind.
und woher willst du beurteilen wie voll der letzte deutsche server ist??? deine 2 wochen testzeit sind abgelaufen bevor die server zusammengelegt wurden...naja, ein weiterer beweis dass du keine ahnung hast und nur müll von dir gibst.

aber trotzdem viel spaß weiterhin beim trollen!

@ zam...warum wunderts mich nicht, dass ein foren mod sofort einen kommentar los wird, sobald mal ein klein wenig versteckte kritik an WOW geäußert wird. 
klar gehts hier um WAR, aber wenn jemand sagt dass WOW doch viel besser ist weil es viel mehr server hat, dann ists doch vollkommen legitim wenn hier jemand seine erfahrung kund tut.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Februar 2011)

Erstaunt mich auch, das gerade dann nen Mod aktiv wird, wo man doch sonst nix von ihnen sieht. Wahrscheinlich durchsuchen sie Threads gezielt nach Schlagworten und schalten sich dann erst ein.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Erstaunt mich auch, das gerade dann nen Mod aktiv wird, wo man doch sonst nix von ihnen sieht. Wahrscheinlich durchsuchen sie Threads gezielt nach Schlagworten und schalten sich dann erst ein.



Wenn ihr unpassende Posts reporten würdet, dann würden auch Mods in die Threads kommen.
Aber lieber weiter die Buffed.de-Verschwörung nähren 

Btw: Don't mess with ZAM.


----------



## Churchak (16. Februar 2011)

Rofl du warst das also der zu den Mods petzen gegangen ist das Klos was im WARforenteil über WoW geschrieben hat.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unpassende Posts reporten würdet, dann würden auch Mods in die Threads kommen.
> Aber lieber weiter die Buffed.de-Verschwörung nähren
> 
> Btw: Don't mess with ZAM.



glaub mir, das habe ich nach x Meldungen aufgebenen, wo nix passiert ist. 

Selbst diesen Thread habe ich gleich nach dem erstellen reported, weil ich wusste was passiert (Ergebnis sehen wir ja). Nichtmal der Spam und OT wird entfernt 

Egal, @topic:
Da ich grad meinen JdK hochspiele, muss ich sagen, dass grad echt verdammt viel auf Drakenwald los ist. Im T1 sind gemosche mit 1-2 KTs pro Seite derzeit standard. Selbst T2 und T3 sind nun endlich wieder besser besucht. Im T4 gabs letztens eine Schlacht mit 200 Destro Spielern und AAO für die Destros  (also noch mehr Order Spieler). Es geht grad richtig gut ab. Da macht auch das Spielen wieder richtig Spaß, auch wenn man im T1 von einer Überzahl an Ordlern gejagt wird^^


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> glaub mir, das habe ich nach x Meldungen aufgebenen, wo nix passiert ist.
> 
> Selbst diesen Thread habe ich gleich nach dem erstellen reported, weil ich wusste was passiert (Ergebnis sehen wir ja). Nichtmal der Spam und OT wird entfernt



Nicht alles, was du als reportwürdig erachtest ist es auch in den Augen des Moderators


----------



## Churchak (16. Februar 2011)

um so merkwürdiger die post von Zam ...........


----------



## Pymonte (16. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Nicht alles, was du als reportwürdig erachtest ist es auch in den Augen des Moderators



das ist richtig, aber dieser Thread ist es an bestimmten Stellen auf jeden Fall und andere Threads auf. Die Mods kommen aber häufig erst, wenn das WoW gebashe losgeht.

Ist aber redundant


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

Ich Persönlich fand den Thread schon von Anfang an komisch alleine der Titel, aber wenn ich sofort alles schließe was mir komisch vor kommt passiert folgendes.

Ich bekomme Post von User yx und noch von user yxz, die beiden machen mich dann in übelster weise an, was mir einfällt diesen Thread zu schließen?!?
Am besten wird dann gleich noch ein neuer aufgemacht mit dem Thema Firun ist Scheisse und noch dazu noch ein anderer Thread der sich auf den alten bezieht... oder noch besser, in dem dann geschimpft wird wie Scheisse Buffed ist und wie blöd alle Mods sind und dass das alles Zensur ist und so weiter...

Jetzt könnte man sagen " aber die kannst du alle Bannen und Verwarnen" , liebe Freunde das ist immer die letzte Instanz und wird nur dann gemacht wenn wirklich nichts anderes mehr zieht, aber darauf wollen wir Moderatoren ja gar nicht hinaus.

Man merkt so eine Schließung kann echt grobe Folgen haben und deshalb habe ich diesen Thread nicht gleich geschlossen..er war nämlich im weitesten Sinne in Ordnung..  
außerdem muss man jemanden die Freiheit erlauben seine subjektive Meinung äußern zu dürfen, ob einem das Gefällt ist eine andere Geschichte.

Und keine Angst ich bin öfters hier unterwegs und Lese mit und da bin ich nicht der einzige..


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2011)

DerTingel schrieb:


> @ zam...warum wunderts mich nicht, dass ein foren mod sofort einen kommentar los wird, sobald mal ein klein wenig versteckte kritik an WOW geäußert wird.



Es ist nicht sonderlich höflich einfach willkürlich zusammengereimte Wunschträume als Fakten zu unterstellen.



> klar gehts hier um WAR, aber wenn jemand sagt dass WOW doch viel besser ist weil es viel mehr server hat, dann ists doch vollkommen legitim wenn hier jemand seine erfahrung kund tut.



Natürlich, aber so urplötzlich wirkte es eher wie der typische Versuch den Thread in einen Flamewar zwischen den Fanfraktionen rumzureißen. Und statt das direkt zu unterstellen (*Mit Zaunpfahl wink*) hinterfrage ich das auf diese Art und warte auf die Reaktion.


----------



## Lilrolille (16. Februar 2011)

Nur mal interessehalber, aber was wirkte bei dem von dir zitierten Beitrag als "Flameversuch"? Eigentlich hat Klos ja nur "seine" Meinung zu dem darüberliegenden Post dargestellt. Fand das gar nicht schlimm, da gabs schon einige "härtere" Kommentare hier, die zum Flamen aufrufen 

@Firun, netter Post und cool das mal so deine Sicht als Moderator darstellst 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Monstermarkus (16. Februar 2011)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum die Leute so enorm auf ihrer Meinung beharren, die wirklich nur ihre ist.

Mir fällt doch kein Zacken aus der Krone, zuzugeben, das ein Spiel funktioniert, auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt.

Aber ständig erzählen alles ist super, aber es ist am Ende angekommen.

Meine Meinung und das wollen sie einfach nicht verstehen, ist gar nicht meine alleine, sondern eben von den Massen die WAR mit prusten und lachen verlassen haben, nachdem sie hier genau das bemängelten was ich hier predige.

Man stelle sich das mal einfach andersrum vor, was hier abgeht, vielleicht erkennen dann einige ihren Wahn.

WAR würde funktionieren und hätte noch immer 20 volle Deutsche Server alleine und noch x mal soviele Internationale obendrauf.

Und dann kommt wer daher und redet von WAR ist am Ende und das ist ja sowas von mies hier und da fehlt das und hier ist das *piep*..Alle würden sich blöd anschauen und das zurecht. Was will der Spinner denn, es läuft doch alles bestens, wenns dir nicht gefällt geh halt woanders hin.

Grad eben ist es aber eher andersrum...

Mehr gibs gar nicht dazu zu sagen, ausser das das Thema  eigentlich nun nicht so falsch gewält ist. Ihr dürft es nur nicht als Flame lesen, wie man es als erstes gerne tut, sondern als ganz normale Aussage/Frage und den Text dazu, ebenso trocken und einfach mal nachdenken und nicht nur auf, Schutzpanzer an und Boxhandschuhe raus, dem zeig ichs, was ja heutzutage das Hauptproblem der Foren ist...

Wird sicher mit dem Alter zu tun haben und der Anonymität oben drauf...

Gruss


----------



## DerTingel (16. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es ist nicht sonderlich höflich einfach willkürlich zusammengereimte Wunschträume als Fakten zu unterstellen.





Firun schrieb:


> ...außerdem muss man jemanden die Freiheit erlauben seine subjektive Meinung äußern zu dürfen, ob einem das Gefällt ist eine andere Geschichte.





ZAM schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber so urplötzlich wirkte es eher wie der typische Versuch den Thread in einen Flamewar zwischen den Fanfraktionen rumzureißen. Und statt das direkt zu unterstellen (*Mit Zaunpfahl wink*) hinterfrage ich das auf diese Art und warte auf die Reaktion.



naja, der vergleich wurde von einem WOW fan angeführt, und als jemand seine subjektive sicht kund tut, bei der WOW nicht so gut weg kommt, meldet sich ein mod...nicht aber anfangs als WOW in den himmel gelobt wird für seine zig server.
mfg


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (17. Februar 2011)

Ich versteh einfach nicht, was du mit diesem Thread erreichen willst. Es gibt genügend Leuten denen das Spiel noch viel Spaß macht und du probierst diese "Fanatiker" eindeutig zu provozieren. Allein bei der Überschrift "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Warum [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ist[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Warhammer auf Dauer eigentlich so mies?" [/font]muss ich schon den Kopf schütteln. Deine Meinung ist also anscheinend Gesetz und die Meinung der War-Spieler ist Fanboi-Getue. Wenn ich also alles richtig verstanden habe, sollen diese blöden naiven Fanatiker einsehen, dass ihr Spiel scheiße ist und endlich dem Mainstream folgen, weil nur dieser den richtigen Weg geht.

Ganz ehrlich ich hab Warhammer auch 2 Chancen gegeben und jeweils für einen Monat gespielt. Für mich ist das Spiel auf Dauer auch nichts, trotzdem schätze ich die paar Leute die sich immer noch Schlachten leisten und glaube ihnen aufs Wort, dass sie nach wie vor viel Spaß in diesem Spiel haben. Und da sie weiterhin viel Spaß haben können sie mit gutem Recht für ihr Spiel werben und es loben. Nenne einen guten Grund wieso sie dies in Zukunft unterlassen sollten?

Ich persönlich spiele Ragnarok Online auf dem neuen euRO Server. In den Blütestunden erreichen die Spielerzahlen auf dem Server maximal 4000, trotzdem habe ich noch eine Menge Spaß mit dem Spiel und würde es anderen Leuten guten Gewissens weiter empfehlen. Und das Spiel ist noch lange nicht tot. Wie hier schon wer anderes gesagt hat, der Servererhalt ist billig und so werde ich das Spiel noch einige Jahre genießen können.

Sogut wie jedem hier ist klar, dass es dir lediglich nur darum geht andere Leute zur Weißglut zu bringen. Sich daran zu ergötzen und den Leuten, die sich eh schon genug anhören mussten, nach zu treten ist sowas von arm und gleichzeitig traurig.

Allein schon der letzte Satz:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wird sicher mit dem Alter zu tun haben und der Anonymität oben drauf...[/font]




ohne Worte.

Diese kleinen Sticheleien und Provokationen.... ich wunder mich wieso hier nicht schon längst zu ist.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich bekomme Post von User yx und noch von user yxz, die beiden machen mich dann in übelster weise an, was mir einfällt diesen Thread zu schließen?!?[/font]




lass dir von solchen Manschgaln nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen, du bist im Recht und auf solche Leute können wir beim besten Willen verzichten.


----------



## Lilrolille (17. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum die Leute so enorm auf ihrer Meinung beharren, die wirklich nur ihre ist.
> 
> Mir fällt doch kein Zacken aus der Krone, zuzugeben, das ein Spiel funktioniert, auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt.
> 
> ...



Du liest aber schon alles durch bevor du auf "antwoten" drückst, oder? Was erwartest dir eigentlich für Antworten? Denk mal ein bisschen nach. Falls du provozieren willst und die Antworten auch verkraftest, komm ins onlineweltenforum. Entschuldige, aber du bist für mich nix anderes als ein kleiner "Troll" der versucht Aufmerksamkeit zu eregen. Überzeug mich vom Gegenteil.

LG,
Lilro

PS. ok für das was da oben steht bekomm ich wahrscheinlich wiedermal ne Auszeit, aber egel


----------



## Churchak (17. Februar 2011)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum die Leute so enorm auf ihrer Meinung beharren, die wirklich nur ihre ist.


Schade das du nicht mal deine eigenen Gedankengänge verstehst. Das ist nun die (gaube) 5 Post von dir in dem du Leuten wie mir quasi aufzwingen willst genau deiner Meinung zu sein und allen die deiner Meinung nicht folgen als verblendete Wahnis hinstellst.



Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Mir fällt doch kein Zacken aus der Krone, zuzugeben, das ein Spiel funktioniert, auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt.


Der Zacken fällt bei dir aber schon raus beim akzepieren das es auser deiner Meinung noch andere abweichende Meinungen gibt . 
Dir gefällt WAR nicht?Dir sagt WAR PvE nicht zu?Du kommst mit dem oRvR so wie es ist nicht klar?Alles iO für mich nur bitte erzähl mir dann nicht das es mir gefälligst genauso gehn muss und ich mich deiner meinung hab anzuschliessen.Und komm mir vorallem nicht damit das deine meinung die richtigere ist weil du ja nicht alleine mit deiner meinung da stehst.....

Um es noch mal in aller Deutlichkeit zu sagen mir ist es sowas von *scheissegal* ob 99% der Menschheit der Meinung ist das WAR ganz doll Doof ist ,ICH spiel es weil es *mir* in weiten Teile zusagt und vorallem weil es* mir* soviel Spass bringt das* ich* damit ein Teil meiner Freizeit verbringen möchte.Alles andere ist mir doch Wurscht immerhin geht es um *meine* Freizeit.



Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Aber ständig erzählen alles ist super, aber es ist am Ende angekommen.



Höre doch endlich auf den Stimmen in deinem Kopf zuzuhören und zeig mir doch einfach den User(quot ihn halt) hier der einen immer erzählt das *alles* super ist.



Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Meine Meinung und das wollen sie einfach nicht verstehen, ist gar nicht meine alleine, sondern eben von den Massen die WAR mit prusten und lachen verlassen haben, nachdem sie hier genau das bemängelten was ich hier predige.



Dann sollen sie doch prustend und lachend gehn! Was bitte schön soll mich das stören? Wenn du es nicht ertragen kannst nicht das angesagteste MMO zu spielen das ist das doch dein Problem und nicht meines. Ich werd halt weiterhin das spiele was* mir* Spass macht.Wie du das machst ist mir doch wurscht ist doch dein Geld und dein Leben!Zumal mir als Atheist es eh immer schon verdammt egal war was andere predigen .....



Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Man stelle sich das mal einfach andersrum vor, was hier abgeht, vielleicht erkennen dann einige ihren Wahn.



Der einzige die in einem Wahn leben wen bekehren zu müssen bist leider du,weswegen ich den Rest auch nicht kommentieren werde da grusselt man sich ja vor dir.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Februar 2011)

Also an alle die WAR schlecht finde: Ihr müsst es NICHT Spielen. Und eure Kritik ist einfach nur noch flamen. Hat WAR Schwächen? Dutzende! Die größte (meiner Meinung nach!) Es fehlt die 3. Partei. Das Handwerk ist eine Katastrophe, kein Vergleich zu HDRO. Das PVE- öde. Die ÖQ fand ich klasse, nur wäre hier Qualität statt Quantität besser gewesen. Die Welt hätte dunkler, brutaler sein können, eben mehr wie Warhammer. Ich hätte mir mehr Quests speziell für das PVP gewünscht, in der man auch was von der Welt erfährt, also Storyquests. Es gibt sicherlich noch viele weitere Schwächen. Und das Schere Stein Papier Prinzip: Mir gefällt es! Nur leider spielt hier Gear doch eine große Rolle (Ich bin im T4 (noch Rang 38/rr38 und hab gegen Barbar, Hexe und Spaltar im 1:1 verloren, obwohl ich als Schwertmeister dagegen eigentlich gut sein sollte. Sie hatten einfach das bessere Gear) 

ABER: Kein anderes Rollenspiel- ob Single oder MMO hat so coole Klassen. Das Style ist super und sieht nicht wie bei WOW nach Teletabby bzw wie vom anderen Stern aus! Und das Schlachtgefühl ist einfach Hammer: Man fühlt sich wie ein Soldat einer Armee. Die Order hat eine Burg gedefft, war zahlenmäßig unterlegen. Wir haben weitere KTs geöffnet und sind der Destro in die Flanke gefallen, kurz bevor sie das letzte Tor aufbrechen konnten. Es entbrannte eine Schlacht zw. ca 200 Mann und es war super. Es ist wie TOTAL WAR, nur das man hier ein einzelner Soldat als Teil einer Armee ist. 
Und genau das ist an WAR klasse!


----------



## Firun (17. Februar 2011)

So ich glaube niemanden stört es wenn das Thema mit dem doch sehr unpassenden Titel geschlossen wird, sollte sich doch jemand daran ergötzen und fragen haben , bitte sendet eine PM an mich, danke


----------

